# hull fishing vessels



## humbertug

as we have a grimsby and lowestoft thread i think we must have a hull one so come on boys get posting


----------



## Clem

*Hull Skippers*

Hi Colin, it's great that you've decided to start this thread dealing with the Hull scene, I'm sure you'll get a good response from those guys with connections to Hull. I bet there'll be plenty of cross-over between this and the GY thread, as there was in these ports heydays. Lets hope Fleetwood, Milford Haven, Aberdeen, Peterhead, North Shields and all the other 'fish' towns (& citys!) get a presence on here too.

To start things off, do you know of a skipper by the name of 'Yorkie' Ellerby? I know he was a relief skipper of GY190 Northern Spray, standing in for skipper 'Snowy' Tomlinson, in '53. I know nothing of his career prior to this, whether he worked out of Hull, if so which ships etc. I hope you can be of help.

All the best

Clem


----------



## K urgess

*Cape Trafalgar*

Come on fellers!

There must be some Hull fishing industry fans out there somewhere.(Thumb)

It's 136 years since my great grandfather sailed out of Hull on fishing smacks and I want to know more.

On a different tack. I can't find out much about the attached photograph. I know she was renamed the Ross Trafalgar but nobody makes it clear whether that was done in 1966 or she was launched in 1966. There is also some confusion about her number.

The photo was taken at her launch at Dunswell. Date anybody?(?HUH)

Anybody got any info they want to share?


----------



## trawlercook

Clem said:


> Hi Colin, it's great that you've decided to start this thread dealing with the Hull scene, I'm sure you'll get a good response from those guys with connections to Hull. I bet there'll be plenty of cross-over between this and the GY thread, as there was in these ports heydays. Lets hope Fleetwood, Milford Haven, Aberdeen, Peterhead, North Shields and all the other 'fish' towns (& citys!) get a presence on here too.
> 
> To start things off, do you know of a skipper by the name of 'Yorkie' Ellerby? I know he was a relief skipper of GY190 Northern Spray, standing in for skipper 'Snowy' Tomlinson, in '53. I know nothing of his career prior to this, whether he worked out of Hull, if so which ships etc. I hope you can be of help.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Clem


sorry clem it was not me that started the thread it was my brother in-law pete,i have lent my book on hull trawlers to some one,when i get it back i will look up the name "yorkie ellerby" for you i an sure i will be able to enlighten you.i cannot tell you from memory as it was before my time my fishing career started in1965.i have books on most ports and it would have to be the one with all the skippers in that i loaned out so as soon as i get it back i will let you know.
so till then keep her stright(Thumb)


----------



## Danleno

*Cape Trafalgar*

Hi There.
The Cape Trafalgar was launched at Beverley in 1957 and her prefix was changed to Ross in 1965 when Hudson Brothers were bought out by the Ross Group. Her Fishing Reg No was H59.
Hope this helps

Danleno


----------



## K urgess

Many thanks, Danleno

I can put a date to that photo now.

Cheers


----------



## Clem

*Dan Leno*

Hi Dan, maybe you'd like this pic for you avatar, the original Dan Leno!


----------



## Steve Farrow

Can anybody remember the name of the vessel that almost chopped the Kingston Pearl in half off Immingham. I think it was either an oil tanker or an ore carrier, possibly mid-seventies.
Here is a thumbnail of her being patched-up.
Steve


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Can't remember the vessel but on a different note there was an interesting artical about the Kingston Pearl in a book by R F Roberts that talks about an ill fated voyage were they lost one man over board (Joseph Garrard) and another seriously injured during a storm back in 46'
The injured man also died shortly after, I think he was named Raymond Wilson, a Trimmer.
It must have been a really bad storm, the Second engineer also suffered with some cracked ribs.
In the end they recieved assistance from the Kingston Onyx and a tug sent out from Norway

Eventually they made port some 5 weeks after leaving
They had part of the catch condemed and was only able to sell off 14,000 stones out of a total catch of 35,000

Just goes to show that when things go bad at sea they really go bad

Cheers


----------



## tercar

Well done Colin, I wondered if anyone would start a Hull thread.
My Dad started his fishing career in Grimsby as a Deckie/Trimmer,
trim coal when not fishing, sparehand when fishing. He moved to Hull in 1935 and eventually became Skipper. I don't remember all his ships,but Stella Orion, and Marath come to mind. I do remember some of the characters of the day,ie Knifer Williams,etc.
My first trip to sea was on the Cape Comorin in January 1949, one of Hudsons.That should have cured anyone but it didn't.


----------



## Steve Farrow

I have just received this from Chris Petherbridge who has the Hull Trawlers Smack to Stern web site....THRESH - KENNETH ( Skipper ) 16 Nov 1973 The kingston pearl was in collision with the bulk carrier King Alfred at the mouth of the Humber, 16 crewmembers were taken off and the vessel beached, the Hull Tugs Lady Alma and Masterman were present and assisted throughout the ordeal.
Steve


----------



## Clem

Hello all. I'm trying to find the fishing number, without success, of the Hellyer Brothers trawler Sudanese. She was built in 1934 by Smiths Dock.

Regards

Clem


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Hi Clem
all I have is the official number 163953
was attacked and bombed 29/05/1941
built by Smiths Dock

got most of the info except the Port Reg

cheers


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hi Clem,
Sudanese fishing number was H.104 ( 1938 Olsen's )
Steve


----------



## hulltrawler

*Sudanese*

Hi Clem
1934 SUDANESE 
BUILT SMITHS DOCK 
ON 163953
Yard No 974 
HELLYER BROS HULL 
162.1 / 26.7 / 12.9 / 99HP / Engined by Smiths Dock 
Registered 08 / 11 / 1934 as H104 SUDANESE

14 02 1939 SINDONIS - Loyal Steam fishing Co Gy - A W Butt Manager

Hope that helps Chris.


----------



## Clem

Cheers lads, that's brilliant, I was backtracking her history from Grimsby and was at a loss.

Clem


----------



## Mark Taxis

*Marbella*

I am on a survey ship which started life as the Marbella, built in Goole 1966.
Now called the John Lethbridge. I will post a photo in the gallery, not sure how to place a photo in the thread
Mark


----------



## laurie dixon

*loch ard*

1934 the aberdeen trawler loch ard was lost with all hands 14 of the crew been from hull any body with any photographs of the ship and any information I would be very happy to recieve them


----------



## slick

*Last Coal fired Trawlers*

All,
An interesting site, I went "pleasuring" on the ST Loch Oskaig in 1957 she must have been one of the last coal fired trawlers out of Hull I think she was a sister ship of the ST Kingston Beryl or was it Pearl?
Which was the last coal fired trawler out of Hull?
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## hulltrawler

*Last coal burner*

Kingston Ruby H477 was the last coal burner for Kingstons and one of the last remaining in Hull been scrapped 1963.chris.


----------



## Clem

*H398 Cassio*

Hi, can anyone confirm if the number & name, H398 Cassio, were different vessels. One a sidewinder, the other a stern dragger?

Any info. would be great.

Regards

Clem


----------



## hulltrawler

*Cassio H398*

H398 Was the Stern Dragger

There was H138 CASSIO and H889 Cassio which where sidewinders.

H398 CASSIO
ON 308558 - Length 223.9 / Breadth 39.1 / 1574 G / 672 N /
Launched 05 Apr 1966 
Built Yarrow & Co Ltd Glasgow 1966 
Wholefreezer
2350 Bhp - Mirrlees National Ltd 
Owned by Hellyer Bros Hull 

1978 Moved to Port Albany Australia 
1984 Became Honey 1 
1986 Orsirichainava 6 Thailand.

Chris


----------



## Clem

*H79 Aragonite*

Thanks for the info. in your last post Chris. Here's another one for you, do you know her fishing number or anything else.

Cheers

Clem



Official Number: 163934
Port of Registry: Hull
Number: H79
Name: Aragonite
Callsign: GWVV
Type: Steam Trawler	
Built: 07/34
By: Cook Welton & Gemmell Ltd. Beverly
Gross Tonnage: 315 
Net Tonnage: 138
Length: 133.2 ft.
Beam: 24.5 ft.
Draught: 12.9 ft.
(Note: Measurements are in Feet and Tenths of Feet)
Engines: T 3cy. 89 RHP
By: C.D. Holmes & Co. Ltd. Hull 
Owner: Kingston Steam Trawling Co. Ltd.
Manager: n/a
Comments: Admiralty Service; Hired as M/S 08/39; only the 3rd trawler in Naval service to be sunk; destroyed by mines laid on the night of 17-18th November ‘39 by Kommodore Bonte's Destroyers; Z19 Hermann Künne; Z22 Wilhelm Heidkamp and Z11 Bernd von Arnim

Fate: Sunk 22/11/39 by mine off Deal


----------



## Steve Farrow

The fishing number of ARAGONITE was H. 79. speed 11.3 knots. 
Steve


----------



## Clem

Cheers Steve.


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Box Fleets*

My Grandfather was a trawler skipper out of Hull. He served on the 'Box Fleets'. Don't know much about them but I believe they put the catch in boxes and transferred them to a mother ship. His name was Harry Lead and by all accounts he was a bit of a character, He loved to fight in the boxing booths at Hull Fair (don't know if he ever won or not) His nickname was "BUBA" 'Bring Us Back Alive' - Perish the thought! another nickname I heard him called was "Overland Harry" Now I wonder why? He may have been my Grandad but I think I would have stayed well clear of his ship.
Ray Jordan


----------



## hulltrawler

*Harry Lead*

Lost four ships and never a man, parked the Northern Duke on rocks, and always carried a loaded revolver.
Your cousin Brenda says hello and if you wish to e mail her, she can be contacted on my website or through me.

chris.


----------



## hulltrawler

*Aragonite*

Hi Clem 
I have uploaded the details of the aragonite I have onto my site, you will notice the Bell.
I spent many years polishing this bell not knowing it`s origin or type of vessel it was from.
chris.


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Harry Lead*



hulltrawler said:


> Lost four ships and never a man, parked the Northern Duke on rocks, and always carried a loaded revolver.
> Your cousin Brenda says hello and if you wish to e mail her, she can be contacted on my website or through me.
> 
> chris.


Chris Thanks for that mate, Send my regards to Brenda. Have sent you an email through your website
Ray Jordan


----------



## Steve Farrow

Chris
Emailed a photo of ARAGONITE to your web-site
Steve


----------



## birgir

Hi everyone

I have seen two references in icelandic reminiscenses to a Hull trawler named Cape Matteman, (just prior to WW2.) Was there such a vessel? I have found it more likely that it was a mis-identification of Cape Matapan.

(Similarly, the Grimsby trawler Belovar became Belle of War, by a writer obviously trying to make a sense out of an unintelligible name.)

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## hulltrawler

*Cape Matapan*

Hi Birgir 
vessel would have been Cape Matapan there is nothing similar to Cape Matteman.

I will place her details on site for you today, not sure about Gy vessel
chris.


----------



## hulltrawler

*cape matapan*

CAPE MATAPAN H238
OFF NO - 149032
BUILT 1925
COCHRANE SELBY 
YARD NO 976
LAUNCHED 22 08 1925
REGISTERED 27 10 1925
LENGTH 140.2
BREADTH 24.0
DRAUGHT 13.2
ENGINE BUILDER C D Holmes 
HP 96
11 Knots

Owners
1925 Hudson Brothers Trawlers Ltd Hull
1939 - 1941 - HMT PUNNET Admiralty ( Z04 Boom Defence Vessel ) 
1941 - 1946 Loaned to Turkish Navy renamed ERDEK
1946 - Cape Matapan H238 - Hudson Brothers 
1947 - Cape Matapan A80 - Joseph Craig Aberdeen 
1948 - Cape Matapan A80 - Woodburn Fishing Co Aberdeen 
1948 - Cape Matapan A80 - Aberdeen - Nordic Fishing Co Ltd London 
1953 - B Gelcer & Co Cape Town South Africa 

1960 While fishing from Cape Town was in collision with the Fleetwood Trawler Bulby FD147 and sunk


----------



## birgir

Thank you.
The Belovar is "covered" in the Cook, Welton & Gemmel book, yard no 94 (Beverley)

By the way, In 1907 Hellyers had two large trawlers built by C.W.&G, Roman 
(145' long) and Saxon, (140´). Presumably, they were failures, because they quickly sold them. Do you have any idea what was wrong with them?

Birgir


----------



## hulltrawler

*Saxon / Roman*

Not too sure on that one although they where built for and owned by Imperial steam fishing. At this time Hellyers where selling some of their fleet persumably for capital as they where endeavouring to purchase around 25 - 30 vessels for their venture into the boxing fleets.

chris


----------



## hulltrawler

*Cape Tarifa*

Can any of you good gentlemen with Olsens or such tell me the Port reg of the Cape Tarifa ON 149025 / Built Cochranes 1925 changed name and sold to portugal as ALVERCA 1933.
regards chris.


----------



## birgir

*Mysterious shipwreck*

Hi everyone.

A trawler was wrecked in Adalvik, Northwest Coast of Iceland, on November 25 1908. All the crew was drowned. From a nameplate found among the debris, it was deduced that the ship was named Faracona, H 56.
Newpaper reports at the time reported that two Hull trawlers vere missing, the Paragon, and the Queen Alexandra.

In checking Gill´s Lost Trawlers of Hull, I found that Paragon H56 was listed as: Wrecked Yorkshire, Humber Estuary during fog, 1. december 1908.
According to the CW&G book, the Queen Alexandra had a long career after Non. 1908. There are no candiates in the Loss list of Grimsby Trawlers. 

Does anyone have any clue as to what ship was wrecked in Adalvik?

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Steve Farrow

Birgir,
Could it have been the Hull trawler JAPAN wrecked at Iceland in 1908?
Steve


----------



## birgir

No, that was at the other end of the country, and another time. All other ships listed in Lost Trawlers of Hull, within the likely timeframe are accounted for. 
People watching on shore recognizrd the trawler as British. In any case, no matching losses are available for German trawlers, and French trawlers were not in this area generally, and certainly not at that time of year. Dutch and Belgian trawlers, could be a possibility, I have no sources to check that, but there was a general consensus at the time that the ship was British.

Birgir


----------



## hulltrawler

*Faracona*

Hi Birgir 
Spent a wee while looking for this and have come to the conclusion it was definately the Paragon H56.

The times news although listing the Loss of the Suspected British steamer thought to be a trawler did not give much info. Also as you state The Paragon was listed by Gill as been lost in the Humber. But when you check the Deaths of the crew they are as follows.

ALLEN,W.(-),Address not traced.[Trimmer]
Lost with all hands,s/t.PARAGON H56
Wrecked,Adelvik Bay,Iceland,24thNOVEMBER,1908.

Regards chris.


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Paragon*

If it was the PARAGON, I have her in a 1908 Olsen's as being built in 1899,at Aberdeen for the City Steam Fishing Company of Hull.
Signal letters RDGK, Built of iron, 96 net tons,65 hp.
Off No 110707
Steve


----------



## hulltrawler

*Paragon*

Hi Birgir, Steve.

I have uploaded the Paragon details as I have at the moment, with regard to the two vessels been reported as lost I think the Paragon H56 and the Japan H580 are the most likely the two reported losses and not the Queen Alexandra.

By the sounds of the loss of the Paragon H56 only wreckage was found, subsequently little is written about the account, I think her loss was overshadowed by the epic venture of the Japan survivors and their trek acrosss Iceland.

Regards Chris.


----------



## birgir

Hi Chris and Steve.

It seems most likely that Gill is wrong about the Paragon. Two bodies were recovered from the one wrecked in Adalvik, but I do not know if they could be identified. Maybe the trimmer reported was one of them. As to the Queen Alexandra, she may have been late returning, thus raising false alarm, or she may have been grounded in the Humber, and refloated, thus mis-leading Gill. 
Contemporary newspapers in Isafjordur may not have followed the story.

Another mistery.

A trawler named Tugela is listed as wrecked in Iceland in december 1910. However the Tugela H 521 official no. 113591 is listed in CW&G book as mined in 1916.

Another Tugela? 

Birgir


----------



## hulltrawler

*Tugela H521*

As far as I can see the Tugela H521 was the only registered trawler with this name in 1910.

Could have been salvaged and repaired after a standing ?

chris


----------



## birgir

The report says that salvage attempts by the Switzer-company salvage vessel "Geir" failed, but obviously they are wrong.

By the way. looking at Steve´s picture of Paragon, I noticed that the funnel markings look very similar to Kingstons. Was City Steam Ship Company part of Kingstons?

Birgir


----------



## donald mckay

*Cape Tarifa*

official no 149025 H234 callsign KTHD 131 tonnes net 96 HP built Selby 1925 for Hudsons Olsens 1931


----------



## birgir

*Death of Skipper Arni Eyjolfsson Byron*

Hello folks, and happy new year out there in cyperworld.

In Iceland, there was just published the first volume of a new and expanded version of a biographical lexicon of Icelandic skippers and mates. (I.e. all who had the certificate.) It includes a number of men who moved to Britain and became skippers there.

The first was a man named Arni Eyjólfsson, who in Britain adobted the family name Byron. His entry is largely taken from an obituary published in Iceland in 1918. His career was in short. Born in 1879, Icelandic skippers certificate in 1896 (just 17!) moved to England in 1899, english skippers certificate in 1902subsequently a top skipper until his death.

It is recorded as having occurred on february 7 1917 by a U-boat attack. He tried to escape, but the ship was sunk. There were some survivors. The only loss on that date recorded in Gill´s Lost Trawlers of Hull, and Boswells Loss List of Grimsby Vessels, is the Hull trawler Shakespeare H994, (Hellyer).

Is that the ship? Does anyone know any details about A.E. Byrons demise?

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## hulltrawler

*Shakespeare*

Died at sea 
BRYON - ARNIE ( Skipper ) 346 St.George's Rd, Hull - Shakespeare H994 - 7 Feb 1917 Sunk by Submarine North Sea 

chris


----------



## birgir

Happy new year Chris.

Thanks for the confirmation.
Bryon, typo for Byron, I presume.

Birgir


----------



## hulltrawler

*Bryon*

Hi Birgar
Happy new year also:

Byron A E is as listed on the Commonwealth War graves and the Tower Hill Memorial.

I have PM you further details.

chris


----------



## treeve

My Great Uncle George Forward was a Hull fisherman, lived in Sculcoates.
My father told me that George died in WWI; as did his brother Charles, who lived in Grimsby, who died when the THEBAN was sunk. 
Is there any way I could discover what boats Great Uncle George worked and when he died and how?

I am also looking for a picture of ST NIDAN, if anyone can help, please?
Best wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve

Just found picture of ST NIDAN on

http://www.hulltrawler.net/Sidewinder/Vessel - Saint/St NIDAN H412.htm


----------



## lex

Hi All
Found this site a while ago ,its good for maritime accidents and other mishaps,there is an odd end to a Hull trawler on their ,here is the link.

http://www.cargolaw.com/2006nightmare_trawler.sink.html


----------



## mattarosa

*Mysterious shipwreck*



birgir said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> A trawler was wrecked in Adalvik, Northwest Coast of Iceland, on November 25 1908. All the crew was drowned. From a nameplate found among the debris, it was deduced that the ship was named Faracona, H 56.
> Newpaper reports at the time reported that two Hull trawlers vere missing, the Paragon, and the Queen Alexandra.
> 
> In checking Gill´s Lost Trawlers of Hull, I found that Paragon H56 was listed as: Wrecked Yorkshire, Humber Estuary during fog, 1. december 1908.
> According to the CW&G book, the Queen Alexandra had a long career after Non. 1908. There are no candiates in the Loss list of Grimsby Trawlers.
> 
> Does anyone have any clue as to what ship was wrecked in Adalvik?
> 
> Birgir Thorisson


Hi Birgir
I was just wandering through the threads when I came across this message from some time ago. I can't tell you what trawler this was, but I can confirm that the Times did not know either because I found this entry.

The Times, Saturday, Nov 28, 1908
Reykjavik (Iceland), Nov. 27
A steamer, supposed to be a British steam trawler, totally lost at Adalvik. Crew drowned.

Hilary


----------



## birgir

Hi Hilary.

The ship must have been the Paragon. All the evidence point to it, and there are no other likely candidates. Gill is not infallible. (I just noticed that he missed the Lord Carington, stranded on her maiden voyage in 1913. (Strange custom, always to refer to ships as "she", Lord Carington a "she", makes is sound like he was a drag queen or something.  )

Birgir


----------



## treeve

Chris of www.kokand.karoo.net
has been extremely kind and helpful and 
I now have the list of vessels
my great uncle worked on.
Very grateful .... all the best, Raymond


----------



## mattarosa

birgir said:


> Hi Hilary.
> 
> The ship must have been the Paragon. All the evidence point to it, and there are no other likely candidates. Gill is not infallible. (I just noticed that he missed the Lord Carington, stranded on her maiden voyage in 1913. (Strange custom, always to refer to ships as "she", Lord Carington a "she", makes is sound like he was a drag queen or something.  )
> 
> Birgir


Ha ha, maybe he was. I don't know why ships are always called she. Perhaps because, like us ladies, they are quite hard to handle!

Hilary


----------



## treeve

*Singapore*

The Times 15th January 1920
Trawler in Collision with Battleship
The Hull trawler SINGAPORE was sunk during the gale on Monday night at the mouth of the Humber through collision with HMS ADVENTURE, which was lying with other battleships off Immingham. Skipper Boynton was awarded the DSO for services in the war. There were four survivors, including the mate. They returned to Hull yesterday. They stated that the trawler sank within three minutes of the collision. They had no time to launch th eboats but threw lifebouys and oars overboard. To these they clung for over an hour before being picked up by a boat launched from the warship, which used Very lights. Some of the men hung on to the lifebuoys until exhausted and then sank.


----------



## brixhamrfc

Guys, I am being a little cheeky posting this here, but can anyone confirm the ex BM 145 Spartacus is at Hull. It used to be a floating exhibit at the museum, at least until 1999. Many thanks, Trev


----------



## Linda Pellatt

Hi All,

I'm from a fishing family just thought you might like to know that here in Hull we have a place called STAND.They are a small fishing musuem who have loads of info on Hull fishermen including fishermen lost at sea.You can also go aboard the "Artic Corsair"

Linda


----------



## nicolina

Cape Trafalgar was the second diesel electric trawler in Hull
Portia was the fist one.
Won the Hull Challenge Shield once as top trawler out of Hull
Skipper was John Berry


----------



## nicolina

Two skippers in Gy named Ellerby 
Father and son came from Lowestoft
A.C Ellerby was the father 
Do not now the sons name


----------



## nicolina

The last coalburner sailing out of Hull was Helliers Othello


----------



## gil mayes

But that was not the end of her.

OTHELLO (FD389) (1963)	Last coal fired trawler to operate out of Hull
O.N. 164424. 516g 285n 173.2 x 28.6 x 14.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Amos & Smith Ltd, Hull

27.2.1937: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.1180) for Earl Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (Sir Alec Black, Bart, manager) as Le Tiger. 4.1937: Registered at Grimsby (GY398). 5.1937: Completed. 8.1938: Sold to Hellyer Bros Ltd, Hull. 12.1939: Sold to The Admiralty (£30,231) and converted to an anti-submarine trawler (P.No.FY.243). 24.10.1940: In Thames estuary. Rescued crew of mined (acoustic) HMS Amethyst (P. No.T.12). 3.1942: Transferred on loan to US Navy. 3.7.1942: Off US Eastern seaboard. Sunk U-boat (U.215) approx. 300 miles east of Boston and 125 miles south of Nova Scotia. 10.1942: Returned to Royal Navy. 10.1945: Sold to The Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull. Registered at Grimsby (GY312). 11.1946: Sold to Loyal Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby. 7.1947: Renamed Regal (GY312). 9.1948: Sold to Devon Fishing Co Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). Renamed Othello (H581). 1953: Sold to Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 1963: Transferred within the Associated Fisheries Group to Wyre Trawlers Ltd, Fleetwood. Registered at Fleetwood (FD389). 1963: Condemned (never made a trip from Fleetwood). Sold to Van Heyghen Freres S.A., Ghent for demolition. 19.4.1963: Delivered Ghent. 
Gil.


----------



## nicolina

In Grimsby Was An A.c.ellerby Skipper With Northerns

He Did Came From Lowestoft

Had A Son Who Also Was Trawler Skipper


----------



## treeve

Hello, Researching the trawlers that my great uncles worked on,
Please can anyone help with details of the following?
H 112 WASP working in 1910
H 721 ROMEO working 1908
H 267 NIAGARA working 1900
H 81 EXCEL working 1895
H 389 DUKE OF YORK working 1899
H 393 BUTTERFLY working 1907
H 160 DEERHOUND working 1897
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond
Have one from FMHT database.

WASP (FD169) (1912-1914) iron built
O.N. 98707. 149g 58n 100.5 x 20.5 x 10.7 feet
19??: Lengthened to ?? feet 160g 
T.3-cyl by Muir & Houston Ltd, Glasgow
1891: New boiler

14.10.1890: Launched by Mackie & Thomson, Govan (Yd.No.13) for British Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Hull as Wasp. 1890: Completed. Registered at Hull (H112). 15.11.1912: Sold to James H. Marr, Fleetwood. 16.11.1912: Registered at Fleetwood (FD169). 28.6.1914: Fleetwood registry closed. 7.1914: Sold to Sven P. Larsson, Malmö for £1350. Renamed Gunnar. 1927: Laid up owners not recorded. 1928: Sold to Rob Schou, Frederickshaven, Denmark. 1929: Sold for demolition.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thank you very much Gil. As well as the trawlers (25 in all) that my great 
uncles worked on, the loss of the Livingstone and others has fascinated me,
I would like to make this a tribute page. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Kerbtrawler

H 721 / GY 735 Romeo
Off No 116127
CWG built 21/02/1903
270 GT 104 NT
Yard No 340 
Owner Hellyer SF Co Hull
went to Crampins 02/08/1912
Dimensions 130 x 22
Vessel reported missing - Lost with all hands 06/11/1912

Thats all I have at the moment
Hope it helps.


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Romeo*

Hi Raymond,
Here is a photo of the ROMEO steaming
Steve


----------



## treeve

Thank you Steve and Trevor, excellent ... 
The list looked daunting, but with help like this, I am really grateful. 
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## hulltrawler

NIAGARA H267 Built 1894 - Cochrane & Cooper Beverley 

On - 105011 
Yard No - 113 
G - Tons - 170
Launched - 1.10.94 
Completed - 10.94 
Owner Thomas Hamling 

Renamed - 1904 - SATANICLE

Renamed - 1910 - SEEWER

10.12.15 Crushed in ice 9nm S Gorodetsky 


EXCEL H81 ?

EXCEL H1187 - Sailing Smack 
On - 79449
Owners - Thomas John Boydd 
Registered till 1895 

EXCEL H302
Built - 1895 - Mackie & Thomson, Govan
Official - 105074
Yard 103
G Tons - 157
Owner - Great Northern Steamship Fishing Company

Sold Aberdeen 1913 - R Watson Lewis , Torry Aberdeen 

HMT EXCEL II - 1915 - 1917 Admiralty 



DUKE of YORK H224

1893 - Cook Welton & Gemmell 

ON - 102926

Yard - 105

Launched - 12.9.93

Length Ft 100.8

Breadth Ft 20.7


Tons Gross - 150

Hp - 58

Owners - 1893 Richard Simpson 
1902 London & Yorkshire Steam Trawling & fish Carrying Co Ltd Hull 

DUKE of YORK CF2 - Owners - 1904 Cardiff 

DUKE of YORK A422 - Owners - 1911 Aberdeen 

09 02 1917 Sunk by Submarine 


BUTTERFLY H393

1898 - Cook Welton & Gemmell Hull

On - 109026
Yard - 201
Launched - 10 / 02 / 1898
Completed - 16/ 05 / 1898
Length Ft - 110.0
Breadth Ft - 21.0
Tons Gross - 182
Tons Net - 68
Hp - 58HP

1898 - 1912 British Steam Fishing Co Ltd Hull 


1912 Sold Holland Re- registered - POSEIDON
Scrapped 1936


DEERHOUND H81
1889 -Cook Welton & Gemmell 
On - 95815
Yard - 40
Launched
Completed 
Length ft - 100.7
Breadth Ft - 20.9
Tons Gross - 140
Net - 60 
Owner 1889 - 1900 Humber Steam Trawling Co Ltd 

15 Feb 1900 Foundered North Sea in great gale which resulted in the loss of 4 other Hull trawlers.

Regards Chris


----------



## treeve

Many thanks Chris, again, I am indebted to you. 
The Excel H81 was what you so very kindly gave me when 
I was enquiring about my great uncle's trawler crew records. 
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## hulltrawler

I will check Excel again and let you know
regards chris.

It was the Excel H1187 George Forward was on must have had a tissy fit when I sent you the details


----------



## boulton

*Hull fishing web-site*



humbertug said:


> As we have a Grimsby and Lowestoft thread, I think we must have a Hull one. So come on boys - get posting!



A relative with strong family connections to the fishing industry in Hull, recently directed me towards the following web-site, 

www.hulltrawler.net

The chap responsible for this web-site modestly declares,

“I am not a historian or a politician and probably by my writing you will note, I am neither a scholar. My aim is to provide the material on this site, that I have gained in my own research and interest, and that kindly provided by others“.

He continues, 

“The site will continue to change and grow so please come back often, I will welcome any contributions of information or photo’s etc, which will enable the site to portray a truer more accurate account of the history and families the site is dedicated to“.

I have found the site totally absorbing, as I imagine will others contributing to this thread.


----------



## treeve

Hello boulton, I am sure that Chris - modest as he is, will appreciate your kind comments - have a look at the gentleman who posted previously to yours.

Thanks Chris for the update on the Excel, appreciated. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi Boulton and Treeve 
Many thanks for your comments, I am in the total picture of all this a newcommer, but like yourselfs find the whole subject of the fishing industry enthralling.

The upmost credits must go to many people like members of this forum and the site who have supplied information and set me on the right course. While the whole process is a learning curve, often of mistakes. If I can go some way to preserve some of our fishing heritage in one accecable place for our future families and generations it is my pleasure to be a part of that.

Regards Chris.


----------



## fishdockroad

*Arctic Freebooter*

Hi all,

recently acquired the ships bell off the Arctic freebooter. Dont know if theres anyone on here who may of sailed on her?


----------



## boulton

*Thank you Chris*



hulltrawler said:


> If I can go some way to preserve some of our fishing heritage in one accecable place for our future families and generations it is my pleasure to be a part of that.
> 
> Regards Chris.


Chris, thank you. It is appreciated.


----------



## birgir

Ship-owning families in Hull.

A long time ago, I heard a lecturer say that in order to study the history of (Icelandic) fishing industry, you had to study genealogy.

I just received data about the Neptune Steam Fishing company of Hull from Richard Nielsen. It seems that the founder was one Thomas Hamling, who was the major shareholder until his death, sometime before 1909. The bulk of his shares seem to have gone to the wife of one John Robinson, who was the company secretary. A guess would be that he was Hamling´s son-in-law. A John Robinson is listed in Lloyds 1925 as a shipowner, but in Grimsby. Was he a member the Grimsby Robinson family.

Among other shareholders were Arthur Hudson, (any connection to Hudson Brothers?).

Lloyds lists nobody as owner of Hamling´s (like Marsden for Consols). So who were behind that company? I notice that Thomas Hamling & Co, grows big, only after the disappearance of Neptune in 1919.


----------



## hulltrawler

*neptune steam fishing*

It is a long haul but you are right if you wish to study a history of the fishing industry genealogy plays a big part.

John Robinson married Harriett Ann Hamling in 1883 in Hull, John Robinson - Son in Law - was the executor when Neptune steam fishing Co went into liquidation in 1918. So I persume he was the chairman of the company at that time. I have only just started to research this aspect of the industry so am a little vague.

Thomas Hamling was a prominent smack owner and purchased his first steam trawler in 1886. He owned many vessels of which he was the sole owner till his death on 28 Sept 1903 

Neptune Steam fishing co seems to have been founded in 1900, and was liquidated as above.

Both Arthur Hudson and John Robinson where listed as owners of several vessels each, but they must have been managers of the vessels as they all came under the Neptune Steam fishing Co Umbrella.

Thomas Hamling & Co a seperate company was formed around 1907 and several vessels where registered under the management of the secretary E Batchelor.

I still need to find evidence of these companies but it seems although Thomas Hamling may have been the money behind Neptune Steam fishing it was John Robinson and Arthur Hudson who where the controlling members.

I persume Neptune steam fishing co was liquidated to merge it into Thomas Hamling & Co making it a larger concern under the directorship of :
E Batchelor.
John Robinson
Arthur Hudson

Whilst Thomas Charles Hudson was the owner of several vessels from around 1912 it would not be till the end of WWII that Hudson Brothers became a major company, again I need further research on this company.

chris


----------



## Richard Nielsen

nicolina said:


> Cape Trafalgar was the second diesel electric trawler in Hull
> Portia was the fist one.
> Won the Hull Challenge Shield once as top trawler out of Hull
> Skipper was John Berry


Here is a link to footage of the Cape Trafalgar c.1957.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EswF9uq4NHo

Its not amazing quality because it has been transfered from cine to video to dvd. I have footage of the launch which I will post when I find it.

Richard


----------



## birgir

Chris.

In the data sent by Richard Nielsen about the Neptune company, there is a list of shareholders on three occasions, 1899, 1904, and 1909. The shares were originally 2000, each for ten pounds, but later 2112. With the first list, there is a recorded agreement that Thomas Hamling sells the company the steam trawler Nile, and gets part of the payment in shares, at double value, (6200 pounds worth of shares for 3100 pounds. )
In the agreement Hamling is expressly named the "promoter" of the company.
Hamling held 650 of the original 2000 shares, his wife, daughter, and son-in law 100 each, total 950. Arthur Hudson "fish salesman" held 100 shares.
I do not see a mr Batchelor among the shareholders.
In the last list of shareholders, a John Edward Hamling, skipper, holds 50 shares.
The Neptune company had a trawler named Thomas Hamling built in 1903. It seems that up to the end of WW1, the Neptune and Thomas Hamling & Co. were run concurrently, like Yorkshire,and Pickering and Haldane, or Hellyer and Imperial. 
After that, the Neptune seems to have been wound up, and the owners concetrated on Thomas Hamling & Co, until the 1930 when affiliated companies start to emerge. (e.g. the Firth steamship company.)
I wonder about the St. Andrews company. They seem to have a similar naming policy. (Minor saints). A connection?

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## nicolina

Hallo Richard Nielsen:
Any chance that you are related to skipper Kenneth Nielsen of Cape Trafalgar???

If so your Grand Father was also a skipper. What was his name 

And did the family originally come from Denmark ???


----------



## Richard Nielsen

Kenneth Nielsen was my grandfather. 

His father, Arthur Nielsen, was a skipper, but I don't think he fished after about 1930. His grandfather (Niels K. Nielsen) moved from Denmark to fish from Hull.

Richard


----------



## birgir

Richard Nielsen

Did your great-great-grandfather move to Hull via Iceland? There was a mr N.K.Nielsen in Hull in 1900, who had some years previously resided in Flateyri, Önundarfjörður, as partner in the danish? company "Islandsk Exportforretning". (Icelandic Export company) I wonder if that had anything to do with danish experiments with "snurrevaad", which took place there at the end of the 19th century?

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Richard Nielsen

He came to Hull and then, I believe, went to Iceland to work for Andrew Johnson (the owner of Andrew Johnson Knudtzon). I have not managed to find him on the 1901 census so I don't know for certain what he did from about 1893-1903. His son Arthur was born in Iceland but I don't know how to get do***entation.
Any information you could provide about "Islandsk Exportforretning". (Icelandic Export company) would be most welcome.

Thank you,
Richard


----------



## birgir

Richard.

Unfortunately I have no information regarding it. I only ran into the reference to your ancestor in connection to the infamous "Royalist" incident in Dyrafjordur in 1899, when three icelanders were drowned when the local sheriff attempted to arrest st. Royalist for illegal fishing. There was a great uproar about, and your ancestor found it necessary to write to the local paper in Isafjörður to explain that he should not be confused with skipper Nilson of the Royalist.

Knudtzon was a well known and established merchant firm in Copenhagen with a trading station in Reykjavík, and other places in the south-western part. Never heard of connection to either the western fiords, or the name Andrew Johnson, but the danish fishing experiments (snurrevaad, I can´t recall the english term, danish seine perhaps?) around the turn of the 20th century are little recorded in local sources, because they seem to have been extraneous to the local economy.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi richard 
Niels was prominent in Hull from 1886 and Skippered several vessels for Andrew Johnson who was associated with Anglo Norwegian Steam fishing co Hull prior to his move to Thomas Hamling and the neptune vessels. as far as I can see there is little break in his fishing career upto 1913 from Hull. 
There seem to be a strong link to the agerskows sailing for them or with them on many of the earlier vessels. Will send more by e mail 

regards chris.


----------



## Longdistancevoyager

I went "pleasuring" in 1962 on the D B Finn ,it`s what decided me to go to Trinity House , and as the deckie learner told me, get on big boats son, so I did !!!!

AGM


----------



## tenterden

hello richard
there are a couple of photos of tom nielson in the book HULL & GRIMSBY STERN TRAWLING FLEET 1961-88 is he a part of your family -- jerry


----------



## Richard Nielsen

No, I don't think so- I haven't heard of a Tom. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## billblow

Benvolio Imperialist and Lorenzo although Hellyer one time registered to the Northern Fishing Co (Hull) Ltd (Mark & Graham Hellyer) What funnel marking did they carry? Hellyer Bros Ltd white H on blue flag on yellow funnel with black top or two red bands on buff funnel with black top for Northern Fishing Co (Hull)


----------



## Steve Farrow

On the excellent TV series Long Way Down did anyone recognise the wrecked stern trawler on the Skeleton Coast? She didn't appear to have been there very long and looked remarkably like an ex- Marr vessel.
Any ideas?

Steve


----------



## nicolina

Hallo Tenterden
Skipper Tom Nielsen was Secretary of the Hull Trawler Officiers Guild
Dont know of any trawlers he was skipper on.
An Charlie Nielsen sailed as skipper with the Kingston Company and skipper on
Kingston Galena+Onyx+Agate+Peridot+Sapphire. Was also on the Cape Crozier.
Another relative Richard ???


----------



## tenterden

steve
i did not see the long way down programme,but if you look at FLICKR. COM and type in (fishing trawler wreck swakopmund nambia ) there is a stern trawler i think it could be the ARCTIC CHALLENGER or ARCTIC RIEVER it is the same class of ship, the photo was taken on the 17-2-2007, the JUNELLA H249 built 1975 ran aground in argentina and became a total loss i have got some photos of her getting dismantled off the net do you want me to post them for all to see ---jerry


----------



## aavh

This looks like Arctic Challenger ( Riever scrapped 1998 in Grena ) last known to me as 
" Skouda Jour " a Norwegian Siesmic Guard Vessel. I believe that only two of these vessels were built.


----------



## Steve Farrow

I know Terry Taylor re-named her the Onward Challenger and she had a London registration but what became of her I don't know
Steve


----------



## hulltrawler

*Books Released*

For a good christmas read

*THE FISHING EXPLORER *- Last visit to the Gaul by Ernie Suddaby has now been released and is available at Hull Maritime museum and bookshops and also available online at 
http://www.maritimeinfouk.com/

*ARCTIC APPRENTICE *- By Rob Ellis can also be purchased in bookshops and is of his life at sea from 15 to been skipper of many Hull Trawlers.

Regards Chris


----------



## RayJordandpo

Chris,
Looking forward to reading them both, especially 'Arctic Apprentice' as I am 
told Rob Ellis gives a good insight into the life of trawlermen and their families ashore as well as at sea, or at least as it was when the fishing industry was thriving.


----------



## lollie

hi, i have recently join this site. going through the forums i found your thread about the arctic feebooter, was this the same trawler that went under the name of lord shackleton, if it is my brother sailed on her.


----------



## sam2182sw

yes that is the one i have photo of her and i will post them on the site sam


----------



## tenterden

the ARCTIC FREEBOOTER H362 built 1966, was sold to stanley, witte, boyd.
on the 9th july 1987, after a refit she sailed for the falklands on the 1st december 1987, she was later used as a dive salvage ship,she was scrapped on the 21 - 9 - 04 in india


----------



## lollie

when the freebooter went to the falkland isles, did she go fishing for about 6 months, if this is right ship my brother was on her, i was wondering if anyone as any photos of the crew as i would be interested in looking at them


----------



## mattarosa

A couple of weeks ago, I saw a little pocket book for sale on ebay. I noticed someone from the USA asked whether the seller would post it there and I didn't like the thought that a little piece of our history would leave our shores so easily, so I bid on it and I won. I have attached thumbnails to show you what it is like. It is quite tiny, leather covered and bearing the initials G.N.R. and it still has the little pencil.

Inside are pencil-written notes recording a voyage from Hull to Iceland on a trawler in 1922. I don't know the name of the trawler and I don't know if it is mentioned later on as I have only transcribed about half of the notebook. I have not yet found any clues to the person who wrote the notes, but he seems to have been travelling with a person called Charlie Wells. I don't think the writer was a fisherman, though I could be wrong. He seems a bit more like a tourist.

I wondered whether you all might be interested in these notes. I will post the first day's notes and you can let me know what you think. Please note there is hardly any punctuation in the notes. I have put in punctuation to try and make sense of it, but I might not have always put it in the right place. I haven't been able to trace all the place names, especially the ones in Iceland, perhaps one of our members from Iceland will recognise the names from the bits I have transcribed. There are here and there a couple of words I can't figure out, but mostly it is intelligible. I think this person's personality and humour are still quite vivid after 85 years.

I will post the first day after this message, and if anyone would like to hear more, I would be glad to share.

Hilary


----------



## mattarosa

*GNR Pocket Book Day 1*

August 25th 1922

Left Grantham 9.30 am Arrd Doncaster 10.40 and Hull 12.10. Taxi to Pier Hotel. Boat in river right opposite waiting. Board 12.50. Set sail 1.10. Passd Grimsby 2.10. Raining. Had some champion soup and boiled beef. Spurn Point 3.0. Sick 3.30 pm to 4.30 pm. Wells on couch all afternoon. Went to tea at 6 pm but had to leave it early sick again – no tea, had a biscuit. Passd Flamboro Head 7.45 pm. Lovely sunset. Wells sick. Passed Flamboro 8pm beautiful sunset Charlie too bad to look. Went to bed 9 pm. Charlie bit better. I am alright. Captain a bit white under the gills – several now sick.


----------



## Steve Farrow

Great stuff Hilary...........please continue with the trip as I'm sure so many of us will give a wry smile as as memories of our early 'Pleasure Trips' come flooding back, some good and some bad!

Regards
Steve


----------



## mattarosa

*GNR Notebook - Days 2 and 3*

Here we go, Steve...

August 26th Saturday

Charlie wanted the poe (or pot?) 1.30 am as he had to go outside. Sea very rough as good as being in a swing boat. Charlie is a ?beggar to snore. Got up 6am. Very stormy – Charlie very bad – I was not very grand had to shoot the cat at 6.30. Passed Berwick 7.45 sea still rough. Just had some bread and cheese and coffee took a lot of getting down can’t smoke yet. 9.30 am just been down below to see Charlie he is very bad yet I feel better but am as white as a sheet, sea coming over the end of ship. 10.40 am Charlie much better and sea much calmer. Charlie on the bridge now but he don’t want any food yet – nor me. Sun out grand but very cold wind. 1.30 am much calmer Charlie and I had a leg of chicken each no bread or salt think it has done us good. Only seen two ships today. 1230 pm Charlie gone below to change. Shall be glad when we can have a wash, not had one since left home and shan’t do yet if the waves don’t drop a bit now. 3 pm not washed yet too rough. Just had two ships biscuits. Charlie still sick. 4 pm we are all well. 6 pm sighted Scotland first land since passing Flamboro last night. Wind changed. 6.30 pm had first wash. First meal 6.45 pm passed Aberdeen 7 pm feeling like regular sailors. Boat riding champion. 7.15 pm first pipe of bacca since left Hull. 7.40 pm passed Buccaness and saw a train running. 9.5 pm passed Peterhead saw a very large crane that had been xxxx? 10 pm raining. Went to bed.

Aug 27th Sunday

Head wind fine. Got up at 3.45 am so we could see the north of Scotland passed Ness Head on left Pentland Skerries on right Duncansby Head on left Swonna on right Stroma and John O’Groats on left. 4.45 Kentick Head the entrance to Scaffa (Scapa?) Flow. 5.0 Dunnett Head. Lloys [Lloyds] signal station on left. Hoy Head and Old Man of Hoy on the right. We ?entranced to the Atlantic. 5.30 am saw a thresher shark – Charlie and I had a good breakfast at 7 am. Sausages and chops. Very big rollers in Atlantic but more comfortable than North Sea. 9.15 am Sule Skerry Lighthouse last point we shall see before reaching Iceland – Goodbye – 360 mile from Spurn Point. 9.30 am ?go by Nth. Fixing nets all day – began to blow hard 10 pm ship rolling very much. Shaved today, only saw 2 ships all day – we were close behind one that left Hull 4 hours before us. [470 miles from Hull Bed 10 pm crossed out] had to put box at Charlie’s feet to keep him from sliding out of bed. Sea very rough. Wind blowing a gale.


----------



## davetodd

Please carry on Hilary.
Great adventure story.
Regards
Dave


----------



## mattarosa

*GNR Notebook - Days 4-6*

Monday 28th
Although sea very rough we had a good sleep. Charlie woke us up at 5 am snoring like a pig. We are all very sorry for Mrs Wells. Ham and eggs for breakfast in captain’s cabin. Lovely. 9.30 am 570 miles from Hull – sea getting a bit more reasonable. We felt champion. First time I could wash my teeth owing to bad weather. 9.30 am Bond opened. Milk very thick diluted with rum. Captain’s suggestion. Case opened to determine the peculiar noise by the Chief Engineer. We could not find where the noise came from without the aid of hammer and chisel. Captain [I or J?] started to grow a scrubbing brush tash. Wells to cabin at 10 am to make beds and general clean up. 12 pm dinner. 5 Charlie very fond of milk Full up. Tea cancelled till 6pm Charlie had to go forward 10 pm blowing hard got his bottom wet again, had to take his boots and stockings off to back through the water. Very rough. Captain stopped the ship so as to make it possible for him to get back to the bridge. Bed 10.20 pm very rough night did not get much sleep. Mother never rocked us like this ship does. 

Tuesday 29th
Got up 6.15 am very rough. Charlie had to go forward and got wet again. His backside was never so clean since Mother finished with him. 7 am Breakfast bacon and tomatoes – we can eat like horses and feel quite fit. Charlie makes a good cabin boy. Beautiful whale close to ship 9 am Jolly good job we did not run into him. Getting foggy. Sea bit calmer. 9.35 am Log 784 miles from Hull. Fog gone, but getting very cold, lovely air. Not seen any ships since Sunday. 2.25 Iceland in sight. Mountains covered in snow. Passed Portland 6.45 All snow. Lovely sunshine. Shot trawl 9.20 pm Iceland time 11.0 pm sun set 11.55 pm. Trawl set and caught fish for breakfast a bout 18 cwt. Charlie could not wait till morning so the boatswain cooked some for supper. Bed 12 am English time. Blowing hard.

Wednesday August 30th
Very rough. 6.30am passed Racaness [?Reykjanes]. Saw steam rising from the hot springs. Skipper very anxious at this point. Very dangerous in bad weather. 8.35 am passing Faxa Bay all men say this is exceptional weather for this time of year. Passed first ship since Sunday 27th. This is a lonely sea and must be terrible in winter time. The sea birds are the sailors only companions and it is good to see how they love them. 9.30 am 975 m from Hull. The ship just parted a little black duck from her brood of little ones, it seemed wonderful how they got together again through the big waves, the spray at this time was reaching above the bridge and struck the windows like a lot of gravel. 9.45 am abreast of Snaefell 4710 ft high. 1.30 pm heavy gale waves washing over bridge. Heating apparatus turned on 2.30 pm. Owing to storm anchored in ?Road Sand Bay 7.40 pm. 1043 miles from Hull.


----------



## hughesy

*Great Find*

Thats a "great find" you got there love. Liked that line "first pipe of bacca since left Hull"
all the best 
Hughesy


----------



## mattarosa

*GNR Notebook Days 7 - 9*

Thursday Aug 31st 
Gale still blowing. 2 more vessels arrived during the night. We are all busy feeding the gulls with scraps. It is good to see how the men love them. We are anchored in front of perpendicular rocks. They are 1 mile away but they look about 200 yards away. They are covered in snow, wind blowing from East, very cold. Just had a shave, wind cuts face like a knife. Breakfast off cods tongues. Lovely. Time here 2 hours in advance of Grantham. 1 pm sea still running very high. 2 pm 2 more ships arrived. 10 pm anchor weighed, Captain going to try and run to Adlavik? this is midnight here and sun shining lovely.

Friday Sept 1st
1113 miles from Hull. 2.50 am saw the Northern Lights in the sky, this is caused by the reflection of the sun on the ice. 7am arrived at Adlavik? all the rocks covered with ice and snow. Started to fish at 7.20 am first haul 9.30 am comprising of Plaice, Cat Fish, Cod Fish, Soles, Haddocks, Halibuts about 30 cwt in all. 

Place	5	4	3½	2
Haddock	21	17	14	14
Codling	17	13	12	10
Hallibut	½	½	½	

Total


Plaice 2	5	2	2½	21
Had 8	30	12	6	122
Cod 7	10	17	13	99
But ½	½	½ 3

Finish of 24 hours catch. Total before shifting grounds. 
Plaice 23½
Cod 86
Had 116
But 3____ 
228½

Written in margin “7 ton ½”

Sea has been a dead calm since arriving this morning. Sun quite hot, best day we have had. It seems funny to see so much snow and ice with a hot blazing sun on. It is also a treat to know we may not be swamped any minute.

Sat Sept 2nd

Fine. Shifted to fresh grounds near North Cape. Danish gun boat ?D.O.R. (possibly D.G.R) visited us at 9 am. Good job we were outside the limit. We are now a long way up in the Arctic regions.

Cod 6	22	10	12	10	27	15
Had 8	4	1	20	20	43	20
Place 3	2	1	2	1	6	1
But x	x	1	1	2	3	
Cat x	X	11	10	11	36	16

1 lot of fish lost. Trawl broke.

Cod 102
Had 116
Place 16
Cat 84
Buts __7_ 
328

This being Saturday and market day Charlie had an afternoon off and went to bed for the afternoon poor chap. Bed 10 pm. Big swell on. Total catch 328 Baskets.


----------



## mattarosa

Some of the formatting of the tables has been lost in the last posting, but I hope the info is still understandable. I am not sure our writer can always add up - it's either him or me!

I am really hoping someone can help me with the place names. I have tried to find them in Google but without much luck in some cases. It would be interesting to be able to follow this journey on a map.


----------



## mattarosa

I just finished the transcription, so I thought I might as well post the rest in one go. I suppose it will make quite a big post. Hope I am not boring anyone, but I think this little notebook is fascinating. Just wish we knew the name of the trawler. He mentions Captain Leighton. Does anyone know of him, and what trawler he might have skippered in 1922?

Right at the end, I found the signature of the person who wrote these notes. It looks like H G Pearce to me, but I attach a thumb of the page, and I stand to be corrected. I have Googled and there seem to be Pearces in Grantham. I wonder, because of the GNR on the notebook, and also the exact train times he gives for his return journey, whether he was a railwayman, or whether a railwayman (father? grandfather?) gave him the notebook?

By the end of the story, we learn quite a bit about HGP (as I will call him, now). 

- He lives in Grantham.
- Has a friend called Charlie Wells, who is married.
- Seems like an adult to me, not a child. 
- Likes plums and cods tongues (not together!)
- Likes birds?
- Has a nice sense of humour.

I wonder if we will ever learn more about him, but even if we don't, I am very happy to have read the notes he made aboard a Hull trawler in 1922.

Hilary


----------



## mattarosa

*1922 notebook - the rest*

Sept 3rd Sunday

Shifted to Straumness. Bit foggy. All on board well. Men appear to be getting tired.

Place	2½	2	2	1	3	1	3	12
Cod	9	9	8	8	7	3	3	8	57
Cat	28	18	12	5	16	3	10	22	114
Had	13	20	17	7	21	1	12	23	115
Buts	1 1	1 3

Place 13 But 3
Cod 52
Cat 114
Had 115

Total 298

6 pm shifted to new grounds. 7.30 arrived North Cape. Very rough. 1243 miles from Hull.

Sept 4th Monday

Back as Adlavik? Very rough weather. 10 am gale worse running for shelter. Men continually in water, waist of ship full. I got thrown down today first time, had many narrow escapes. Hope all plums don’t get blown off trees before I come home. We have passed many islands and they are completely bare except a kind of moss. 2.45 pm arrived Adlavik? and anchored close to the rocks. We have had an awful day up to now. 

Cod 3	4	3	3	3 17
Plaice 3	1	2	1	1 8
Had 7	9	13	12	17 58
Cat 3	1	18	27	23 72
But 2 1 3

Cleared out at 9 pm and ran to and fished in Isafiord. Wind dropped but very heavy swell. Bed 10.30 pm.

Sept 5th Tuesday

Heavy swell, shifted from Isafiord to North Cape. Heavy swell.


Plaice	1 1	5 8
Cod	9	9 10	90 112
Had	6	7 13	110 136
Cat 10 14	20 54
But 1 1
Total 316

Total catch 316 Baskets. Heavy gale all night. Could not run for shelter owing to fog. 70 baskets fish washed overboard. Men continually soaked in water.

Sept 6 Wednesday

7 am Gale blowing away. Sea much calmer, now off Flotavik fishing. Icy winds.

Plaice	3	2	1	3	
Cod	7	7	9	99	28
Had	22	18	10	1215	2525
Cat	10	9	6	1613	1110
But 1 

Ling 307 (could be 30)
Place 16
Cod 55 266
Had 127
Cat _68
266

9 am Sea calm but very cold. 2 pm Sun out for a little while and quite grand, first time we have seen it since Saturday. Lovely day. It seems funny after the gales.

Sept 7th Thursday

Still fishing at Adlavik? Sea calm but very cold.
Total
Plaice	5	4	1	3	4	4	4 25
Cod	6	7	5	9	10	10	8 55
Had	21	14	3	9	12	10	12 78
Cat	9 7	3	6	4	14 32
Buts 1 1 2

Total 224

Sept 8th Friday

Still fishing at Adlavik? Heavy sea but nice day. Sun very bright but still top-coat weather.

P	5	2	2	3 12
Cod	14	9	18	12 53
H	23	14	7	8 52
Cat	10	4	6	4 24
But 1 shark 

Finished fishing 7.20 pm at Adlavik?. Left for Hull 7.45

Total catch
(in margin) 12 big halibuts
21 Barrells of liver

Plaice 114
Cod 566
Haddock 798
Cats 431
Big Halibut 12

Total 1921

And 1 big shark, the liver of which weighed 6 stones. Wind began to blow at 9 pm, expect we are in for a bad passage home. No sleep up to midnight. 

Sept 9th Saturday

Very rough all night, also fog. Ship stopped at 2 am to enable captain to take bearings. No body got any sleep. Charlie off his feed. 3 pm fog cleared but seas very high. It is a wonder the ship don’t break in half. The nip in the air is not so keen now we are running south. Rough seas still running. Bed 10 pm. 

Sept 10th Sunday

Been very rough all night. Engines broke down at 11.45 am when in middle of the Atlantic. Put right 12.30 pm. Captain wants to catch Thursday’s market but the weather and delay is worrying him. He thinks we shall lose the tide.

Sept 11th Monday

Much rougher, deck always under water, lot of fog, shall be glad when we can get out of cabin and stretch our legs. Losing our appetites. Not had a wash since Saturday, getting a long beard. 

Sept 12th Tuesday

Roughest night we have had. Passed Cape Wrath Lighthouse 6.30 am, we were then abreast of the mountains and got a smoother passage, sun shone 9 am quite a treat to be able to get on deck, we have not seen the sun since last Thursday, not been round deck since Friday. Had a shave. First land we have seen since Friday night. Passed Dunnet Head and the Orkneys at 12 pm, signalled to the lighthouse who will telegraph us on to Hull which we expect to arrive on Thursday. 1.45 pm passed the Pentland Firth. It was a treat to see green fields again. North Sea is much calmer than the Atlantic. Bed 8.30 pm. 
Sept 13th Wednesday

Had the best nights sleep since been on board. Dull day, no wind, sea calm. 1.30 pm 100 miles from Hull. Passing Whitby 8.30 pm. The lights look lovely, should have liked to get out and have a walk on the prom. 9.30 pm Scarboro looked beautiful.

Thursday Sept 14th

Up at 1.30 am. Entered the river at 3 am. Changed my clothes, this was the first time I had my clothes off since Saturday August 26th. 6.30 am passing Grimsby. Lot of vessels in river waiting for coal. 8.15 am arrd St Andrews Dock Hull, waiting for tide to get inside. We had to fairly creep up the river owing to thick fog. Inside Dock Gates 9.15 am. Landed at the Fish Dock 9.35 am. First basket of fish landed 9.53 am. 169 ton of fish. Had a grand lunch with Captain Leighton at the Pier Hotel 1.30 pm. Left Hull 2.50 arrd Doncaster 3.52 pm. Left 4.56. Arrd Gm 6 pm. 3 ship load of fish condemned on arrival owing to boats being storm bound.

H G Pearce ???
Sept 14th 1922


----------



## mattarosa

*End of the story*

Well, that is the end of my story. I hope you enjoyed it. Unfortunately, some of the tables did not turn out well in the post, hope this does not spoil your enjoyment.

Bye for now.
Hilary


----------



## hughesy

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting this, very interesting read. He was a good writer this fella?
Like you say a good sense of humour. The lights would good homeward bound?
all the best
Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom

Great stuff, Hilary - well done for getting hold of the diary.

GNR and Charlie must have been special guests on board - picked up at the Pier Hotel (presumeably Corporation Pier) and partaking of rum and milk with the Skipper - not to mention cods' tongues, yum! Definitely no ordinary pleasure trippers.

Portland is at the southern tip of Iceland (I thought it an unusual name, not very Nordic is it?) and Snaefel is a mountain visible from the southeast of the country, so I assume the ship went east-about to the North Cape.

Is it possible that the initials DGR could be DGB? That would make your guess at "Danish Gun Boat" correct as Iceland was a Danish colony until 1944.

You got it right about Charlie wanting the poe - when I was a kid we called the toilet the "poe". That's the first time I've seen it written down though. Also the term "champion" takes me back - my father used to say it all the time and once in a blue moon I find myself saying it. I might see if I can bring the term back to life.

GNR seems to have got it wrong about the Northern Lights - nothing to do with the sun reflecting off the ice buyt maybe that's what they thought back in 1922.

Looking forward to the next episode. Thanks.

John T.


----------



## trotterdotpom

You added your last post while I was composing mine, Hilary. Thanks for that.

Good thinking about the railway connection - obviously the diary was printed for the Great Northern Railway (GNR) - I just looked it up and the company became part of the London and North Eastern Railway (LNER) in 1923 - good timing.

Thanks for posting the story.

John T.


----------



## mattarosa

trotterdotpom said:


> Is it possible that the initials DGR could be DGB? That would make your guess at "Danish Gun Boat" correct as Iceland was a Danish colony until 1944.
> 
> Hi John
> Glad you enjoyed the diary.
> 
> The notes actually say Danish Gun Boat and then the initials. It makes a lot of sense that it would be D.G.B. although the B in Boat is quite different than the R (I think) after D.G. Still, this is probably what he meant. I keep wondering where these notes were written, it must have been quite hard to concentrate with the rough seas and the heavy swell.
> 
> Thanks for the help with the names as well. I did wonder about Portland as it does not sound particularly Scandinavian. I've been poring over maps of Iceland, the North Cape etc and there are some wonderful and exotic names. Portland sounded just a bit ordinary! Snaefel actually sounds a bit Scottish as well, doesn't it?
> 
> Hilary


----------



## mattarosa

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks for posting the story.
> 
> It was my pleasure, John, and I feel now the information is preserved and shared where it might prove useful to someone. I have nothing against America or Americans, but I felt a small warm glow at having kept this little diary within our own shores.
> 
> Hilary


----------



## nicolina

Regarding skipper Leighton:
In his Biography Icelandic Skipper Trygvi Òfeigsson has this about skipper Leighton.
He was one of Hellyers top skippers and took the Goth out when she was built in 1925 .
His name was William Leighton and some time when he left for fishing in a trawler he used to play tunes with the steam wistle his favorite tune was:
Little girl come sing with me:
But the Dock Authoreties did put an end to this.
He had hoses in both Hull and Scarborough.
This person could well be an candidate to above mentioned skipper!!!


----------



## mattarosa

Thank you, Nicolina. I wonder if he had a scrubbing brush tash (moustache)?

I also found a skipper Mr J F Leighton of the Junella, which was arrested by the Icelandic gunboat Thor for alleged fishing in territorial waters on or about 25 March 1958. Perhaps some relation? I see Leighton as a fishing family name on the Hull Trawlers site. Perhaps Chris P will be able to tell us more about them next time he is on site.

I really liked the story about playing the tune. I think some of the trawler skippers were real characters from what I have read.

Hilary


----------



## mattarosa

I see from Chris's site that a G H Leighton was skipper of Dayspring H893 in Dec 1893. This is beginning to look like a dynasty!

There is also an Ann Leighton, aged 11, of Goole, a sailor's orphan, in the Port Of Hull Societys Orphan Home Park Street in 1891.

A Leighton, Thomas William, master mariner, at 30 Albany Street, Hull in 1892.

and these

LEIGHTON - WILLIAM GOTH . . 
. . . 
LEIGHTON JOHN . F JAMES BARRIE . . 
JUNELLA 

which must be Nicolina's Leighton and the later one I found.

There is so much information on the Hull Trawlers site, I never get to the end of it.


----------



## davetodd

Fascinating account Hilary.
I'm sure the author wrote down what he heard, so can I submit the following as a possible area he was fishing in? For what it's worth.
Racaness could be Reykjanes, the South West promontary of Iceland.
Faxa Bay ....Faxafloi or Faxafjord just to the North of Reykjanes
....Sand bay?
Adalin might be Adlavik, but not too sure about this.
North Cape is North cape.
Stroumness is Straumness
?sefjord probably Isafjordur
Flotavig probably Flotavik.
Adlevig probably Adlavik.

Seems that Skipper Leighton knew his way around West Iceland and to catch that amount of fish in 20 days is proves he knew where and when to catch it.

No mention of passage via the Faroe islands, straight to North Cape and back again.

Well done to the crew and to Hilary for sharing this.


Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Hilary,
Thanks for taking the time and trouble to transcribe this unique do***ent, a very interesting read indeed.


regards
Roger


----------



## mattarosa

Dave
This is all really helpful and I am sure you are on the right lines. I will check with the text and make corrections.

I just decipered the two unreadable words before the milk with rum in it (Monday 28th). I am pretty sure it says "Bond opened". Does that make sense? Is it something to do with accessing the rum when a certain distance from port? (I am guessing).


----------



## mattarosa

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Hilary,
> Thanks for taking the time and trouble to transcribe this unique do***ent, a very interesting read indeed.
> 
> Hi Roger
> I think do***ents like this are important. Future historians will have what past historians rarely had. History from the point of view of ordinary people. Everyone has been very supportive and interested in my little project, so I am very glad I did it.


----------



## mattarosa

*Skipper Leighton*

I have found a William Leighton on the 1901 census in Hull, living at number 42 Tyne Street, with a wife and 5 kids. His age is 35. His occupation is Fisherman (sea) Master. For anyone who knows Hull (which I don't) this is in the civil parish of Sculcoates and the ecclesiastical parish of Newington St John the Baptist. 

Could he be our Skipper Leighton? He would be 56 in 1922.


----------



## mattarosa

I also found a Hector G Pearce, age 1, in Denton near Grantham (looks a lovely place) but unfortunately, his father, George, is not a railwayman but an ironstone labourer. So I think I better stop trying to be Sherlock Holmes and think about having an early night.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Yes, Hilary, the "Bond" was where the booze was kept and because it was duty free, it was sealed by Customs when the ship was in port. It wasn't supposed to be opened until the ship was at sea (outside the three mile limit, I think). If the ship had to return to port for some reason, without having reached the three mile limit, if the seal on the Bond was broken there would be big trouble.

On trawlers the Skipper owned the bond and sold cigarettes and other goodies to the crew. In Grimsby trawlers it could be an Aladdin's Cave of booze, ****, chocolates, etc, but from my very short experience on a Hull trawler, I seem to recall that the alcohol was very limited. That's not to say that the situation was the same way back in 1922 of course.

I'm sure Dave is right about the ship going up the west coast to Isafjord and the North Cape, steaming up the east coast would have been and odd way to go after being off Portland. I'm curious to know whether Snaefel would have been visible though as the mountain is in the east of Iceland. I wonder if it could have been Mt Hekla, the volcano, he could see?

I'm not sure if the word "fell" is used in Scotland, but it certainly is in the Lake District and the Pennines - Scafell in ***bria is the highest mountain in England. The word comes from the old Norse for "mountain" - those Vikings certainly got about.

Good luck with the rest of your research.

John T.


----------



## billblow

Hilary
When John T Trotterdotpom talks of Bond and the goodies there in, boxes of fancy soap comes to mind. When my Mum died 6 years ago and I had to clear the house she had a bedroom drawer full of boxes of what were at the time they were bought in the 1950's expensive soaps all out of the ships bond. There were scores of boxes and although 40 or 50 years old you could still faintly smell them. 
Because Dad had bought her them she couldn't part with them. I myself also couldn't part with them all and some are up in the loft.
Billblow


----------



## davetodd

Good comments coming in.
I agree with the earlier observation on "Taxi to the Pier Hotel" etc.
These two characters are no ordinary "Pleasure trippers"
Seem to be accomodated in the skippers berth, chops and sausages for breakfast, served tea and biscuits, definitely not normal trawler fare.
Mature men they are for sure, shaving and smoking and writing a day to day account.
Could it be that the notebook really is a Great Northern Railway issue and that the two men were employees of that company.
Some fishing companies on the Humber owned or had shares in coal mines.
Most fishing companies also used the "Fish Train Express" which were fast trains from the Humber ports to many places, especially London.
Grantham was and still is on the main North/South rail system.
It seems a fair assumption that agreements were reached between fishing companies and railway companies for transport of coal and fish.
Consequently I think that Pearce and Wells were offered a voyage by the trawler owner to gain knowledge of the customers business.
If so, then the trawler owner would ask skipper Leighton to look after their
welfare, hence the taxi,the ship waiting off Corporation Pier and dinner at the Pier Hotel on return.
Pearce and Wells appear to have been special passengers on this voyage.

Next week I will try to find market prices for fish in September 1922.

Best regards
Dave


----------



## david freeman

Steve Farrow said:


> Can anybody remember the name of the vessel that almost chopped the Kingston Pearl in half off Immingham. I think it was either an oil tanker or an ore carrier, possibly mid-seventies.
> Here is a thumbnail of her being patched-up.
> Steve


was this vessel outward or homeward bound in the early 70's. One vessel simply hit the immingham pier in the fog, and this may be a photo of her under repair in the immingham drydock.


----------



## Steve Farrow

david freeman said:


> was this vessel outward or homeward bound in the early 70's. One vessel simply hit the immingham pier in the fog, and this may be a photo of her under repair in the immingham drydock.


I was informed by Chris Petherbridge (Hull Trawler site) that the vessel involved was the bulk carrier, KING ALFRED that collided with the KINGSTON PEARL at the mouth of the Humber on16th November 1974.
regards
Steve


----------



## storming

hi does anyone know anything on the perseus , she was blown up in 1915 had relative on it regards


----------



## TSJ59

Hello storming
Is this it?

Steam Trawler "Perseus" GY.445, 155grt, 24 July 1915, 60 miles E from Spurn, mined and sunk, 10 lives lost including Skipper

CONSTANTINE, JOHN, Skipper

HARVEY, WALTER, Steward

HIGGINS, ERNEST EDMUND, Apprentice

MACKRILL, JAMES RICHARDSON, Second Engineer

MONCKTON, GEORGE CHRISTOPHER, Deck Hand

PICKETT, WILLIAM EDWARD, Mate

RAMSHAW, HENRY THOMAS WAUGH, First Engineer

WARD, ANDREW, Apprentice

WATSON, GEORGE, Deck Hand

WEBSTER, WILLIAM HENRY, Third Hand

Cheers, Terry


----------



## Fiesty Fay

*Loch Ard*



laurie dixon said:


> 1934 the aberdeen trawler loch ard was lost with all hands 14 of the crew been from hull any body with any photographs of the ship and any information I would be very happy to recieve them


http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=fishing&offset=90&index=99100

Name LOCH ARD 
Construction STEEL 
Type TRAWLER 
Date 1931 
Official Number 162277 
Description Yard Number: 118
Fishing number: A151
Engine number 205, boiler no. 168.
Builder's certificate dated 25 March 1931.
Left Hull 16 January 1934 and not heard of again. 
Associated Loch Line Steam Fishing & Trawling Company, Aberdeen 
Associated John Lewis and Sons 
Dimensions Overall: 14 x 23 11/12 x 140 1/3ft
Gross Tonnage: 351ton 


Is this the one you were searching for Laurie

Fay


----------



## storming

hi tsj59 ? 
thats brilliant mate ! i was looking for a list my relative was henry thomas vaughn ramshaw and i didnt realise he was cheif engineer he liked to be called jack though? 
thanks for that also thanks again to Steve Farrow who emailed me a load of

also had another relative william cameron one of three survivors on the edgar wallace sunk outside hull docks. 
later in life he was lost on the Hondo ( one of taylors) i think ?some luck eh ? . I use to sail for BUT on the catboats in the early 80ies 
Norm


----------



## davetodd

*Fish Prices 12 Sept 1922*



davetodd said:


> Good comments coming in.
> I agree with the earlier observation on "Taxi to the Pier Hotel" etc.
> These two characters are no ordinary "Pleasure trippers"
> Seem to be accomodated in the skippers berth, chops and sausages for breakfast, served tea and biscuits, definitely not normal trawler fare.
> Mature men they are for sure, shaving and smoking and writing a day to day account.
> Could it be that the notebook really is a Great Northern Railway issue and that the two men were employees of that company.
> Some fishing companies on the Humber owned or had shares in coal mines.
> Most fishing companies also used the "Fish Train Express" which were fast trains from the Humber ports to many places, especially London.
> Grantham was and still is on the main North/South rail system.
> It seems a fair assumption that agreements were reached between fishing companies and railway companies for transport of coal and fish.
> Consequently I think that Pearce and Wells were offered a voyage by the trawler owner to gain knowledge of the customers business.
> If so, then the trawler owner would ask skipper Leighton to look after their
> welfare, hence the taxi,the ship waiting off Corporation Pier and dinner at the Pier Hotel on return.
> Pearce and Wells appear to have been special passengers on this voyage.
> 
> Next week I will try to find market prices for fish in September 1922.
> 
> Best regards
> Dave


Hello Hilary
Have attached two thumbnails of images from Grimsby local paper for Sept 12 1922.These are from microfilm held at Grimsby Library.
Price of halibut in Gy and billingsgate is the same at 10s. to 12s. while at Aberdeen the price is shown as 1s to 1s3d.
Maybe Davie Tait can throw some light on this as well as some of the quantities given eg. levels,scores.
Arrivals and sailings are given for Grimsby Fish Dock.
If there are similar archives in Hull Library then perhaps your mystery vessel could be found since you know the sailing and arrival dates.
Best regards
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom

davetodd said:


> Hello Hilary
> Have attached two thumbnails of images from Grimsby local paper for Sept 12 1922.These are from microfilm held at Grimsby Library.
> Price of halibut in Gy and billingsgate is the same at 10s. to 12s. while at Aberdeen the price is shown as 1s to 1s3d.
> Maybe Davie Tait can throw some light on this as well as some of the quantities given eg. levels,scores.
> Arrivals and sailings are given for Grimsby Fish Dock.
> If there are similar archives in Hull Library then perhaps your mystery vessel could be found since you know the sailing and arrival dates.
> Best regards
> Dave


Thanks Dave - great stuff. The sad part is I understood "1s 3d", "per lb", "stone" and "score" without even having to think about it.!

There is a photo in the gallery of a Scottish lad messing about with a halibut and I wondered if this behaviour could drive the Aberdeen price down, but reading through the cuttings, the price for Aberdeen seems to be "per pound" but the price at Billingsgate is "per stone". At 14 pounds per stone, this makes the Aberdeen price for halibut a hefty 17s 6d per stone A good day to buy turbot, Missus!

John T.


----------



## Gavin Gait

I'd have to ask my Father but I think Halibut/Turbot were sold by the LB back then at Aberdeen. Things have gone full circle with prices on the market not so many £ to the KG !!


----------



## davetodd

John T
I bought a fillet of halibut from local fishonger last week.
Paid £8 for it.
My wife and I had four meals from that.
Delicious.
As a postscript to the two thumbnails I have to add this.
The local paper also carried a list of sailings and arrivals for the commercial docks at Grimsby and Immingham.
They give names and tonnages of these vessels, but also the name of the "Capt." of each vessel.
May be of great help to any researcher of master mariners or anyone looking for family history connections.
Really enjoyed the halibut though.
Dave


----------



## mattarosa

Dave
Thanks for looking into the price of fish. It reminded me of another purchase I made from ebay a couple of years ago, which was some sort of ledger of fish landings, though I can't remember whether it was lbs and stones or 
£ s d. I'll have to see if I can dig that out and have a look at it.

I bought halibut recently because I was making a fish stew and the recipe required 8 sorts of fish/seafood. I honestly don't know if I'd ever tasted halibut before then, but it was delicious.


----------



## davetodd

mattarosa said:


> Dave
> Thanks for looking into the price of fish. It reminded me of another purchase I made from ebay a couple of years ago, which was some sort of ledger of fish landings, though I can't remember whether it was lbs and stones or
> £ s d. I'll have to see if I can dig that out and have a look at it.
> 
> I bought halibut recently because I was making a fish stew and the recipe required 8 sorts of fish/seafood. I honestly don't know if I'd ever tasted halibut before then, but it was delicious.


Your welcome Hilary
Surprised though that you've never tasted halibut before, these fish were known as "Dustbins of the ocean" probably because they are "bottom feeders".
Monk fish tails are another great taste, BUT remember to remove the membrane before you cook it!

Best regards
Dave


----------



## mattarosa

*Kingston Beryl H499*

Hello all
I am posting this query on behalf of a friend.

Does anyone have a photograph of Kingston Beryl H499, either as a Hull trawler or HMT?

I have found a couple of interesting reports in the Times, one of the Kingston Beryl shooting down a Heikel (or was it Heinkel?) and the other the sad report of its loss in 1943 with a list of its crew, but I have not been able to find a picture.

Any help appreciated.
Hilary


----------



## hullmna

Hi, can anyone help with information on st Cornelian H506 she went missing in the Northsea 14/01/1916, with the loss of all hands. The names of the crew are on the C.W.G.C. web site and are remembered at The Towerhill Memorial, no panel Number. I am trying to find out if she was fishing or on active service ? as being on the Towerhill Memorial indicates deemed lost due to enemy action. I would appreciate any info regarding her loss. Eddie


----------



## Kerbtrawler

According to J.J. Colledge in Ships of the Royal Navy she was requisitioned / Hired 1917 having been fitted with a 12 pound gun. But She isn't shown in the Lloyds war losses

regards


----------



## hullmna

The Cornelian which I think you are refering was built 1916/17 by Cochrane of selby offical No 1139316or9 262t
This vessel was still in service 1945 according to Lloyds, it seems there were a number of vessels with this name. Thanks for information. Regards Eddie


----------



## gil mayes

I cannot over emphasis the importance of O.Ns. CORNELIAN (113558) was registered at Hull (H506) on 9.6.1900. She is recorded as "missing" and the Hull registry was closed on 25.2.1916. CORNELIAN (139319) was registered at Hull (H575) on 10.9.1917 and requisitioned from the builders for conversion to a M/S. I would suggest that CORNELIAN (H506) was not requisitioned and was on a trip when she went missing.
Gil.


----------



## hullmna

Hi Gil, I think you maybe right, I can find no mention of of Cornelian H 506 being requisitioned and no mention into details of her fate except being reported missing on 14/1/1916, or why the names of her crew were subsquently placed on the Towerhill Merchant Navy Memorial. The criteria for inclusion on the memorial I believe is to have been lost due to direct enemy action or war time events considered to have contributed to their deaths. Thanks for your reply, best regards Eddie


----------



## Yorvick

*Small extract Fishing in the 1930's*

Maurice Forester born Hull, Yorkshire 1919 writes this.

I had done well at my Private Nautical School so I was immediately accepted by the Ellerman Wilson Line. But I had to wait ashore until I was assigned a vessel. England and the world were hit by the mid thirties shipping depression. I got my uniform, but no job.

After kicking my heals at home for some time, my father said "Look son, you will have to get some sea time in. And it may as well be with a fishing fleet. Everyone knows, except you, apparently, that Ellerman Wilson are standing people off." 

So I took a job as “the lowest form of life" on my father's Arctic Trawler. The lowest form of life actually was a coal trimmer - and he was my boss. The lowest person on board was above me. Those days, boys at sea were really slaves. I would have been 16.

The trawlers sailed to Iceland, Greenland, and right up to the White Sea above Russia. I learned to gut fish, I worked in the ice rooms where the fish was stowed and struggled to heave 7 stone fish baskets across the frozen deck.

In a small iron shed on the stern I boiled fish livers: rendering them down into halibut and cod-liver oil. It was a sickening job as the stern heaved up and down in 20ft Arctic swells. I hated it. My bunk in the fo'c'sle was next to the hawspipe that carried the anchor cable that clanged unceasingly with every roll of the ship. The fo'c'sle had a smell of tar, stale tobacco smoke, fish, sweat, bilge oil and urine. I was to soon add to it with my own smell of being seasick.

It wasn't the sea I hated; it was the hopelessness of life. It was not what I had wanted to do. Other Merchant Service ships took you to another country. You could go ashore. I had dreams of my promised job as an apprentice. I would be standing on the bridge of some liner with a slim pipe jutting out of my mouth and a telescope to my eye; with beautiful young girls on the promenade deck just wanting to get their hands on this handsome young officer. But it didn't happen - apart from the fact I wasn't handsome. 

It was 3 to 4 weeks at sea, then 36 hours ashore resting then back to sea.
My father ceased to be my father once we were aboard the ship " I am you father but the moment we step on deck I'm your captain and as far as I'm concerned you are just a useless little bugger from the lower decks"


----------



## hullmna

*Hullmna*



treeve said:


> My Great Uncle George Forward was a Hull fisherman, lived in Sculcoates.
> My father told me that George died in WWI; as did his brother Charles, who lived in Grimsby, who died when the THEBAN was sunk.
> Is there any way I could discover what boats Great Uncle George worked and when he died and how?
> 
> I am also looking for a picture of ST NIDAN, if anyone can help, please?
> Best wishes, Raymond


Hi Ray, I came across a reference to the Theban on the Hearts of Oak web site: It states the a fishing vessel the Phoebe while 65m off the Humber heard a loud explosion and saw another fishing vessel disappear on 14/11/1918. It was believed to be Theban as she was reported to be the only vessel in the area. There is a Memorial at Grimsby that has the names of her crews including your Great Uncle, the name of the vessel is spelt Theiban. I hope this helps regards Eddie


----------



## Lambo's Girl

*Introduction: we're not all blokes on here!*

Hello all

Apologies if this get's posted into the incorrect forum: I'm new here and still finding my way around (and no! Being lost has nothing to do with the fact that I'm a woman!) 

So, why am I here? Well, in all honesty, the only time I have travelled on the seas was on a trip to Ireland in the 1980's (and was very ill as a consequence) and then again, recently when I travelled across the Channel. However, I was brought up in Hull (UK) and, most importantly, my father, Michael Lambert (Lambo) was a fisherman for all his adult life until he died in the port of Portland in November 2000. 

Although my Mum is still compiling a history of ships he sailed on, I remember, during my childhood, he worked for Thomas Hamlings and, in his later years, for Marr's. 

So, that's why I'm here: to keep my father's memory alive; and; hoping some of you will know / remember him and offer me some stories of his life at sea. I hope it goes without saying that I'm extremely proud of my father. He worked hard to ensure he financially supported his family and we had a great relationship. Unfortunately, it's only in my adult years that I realise what a difficult job he did. Lastly, perhaps, by joining this site, I may even learn something about sea vessels, the sea and all you crazy people who love it so much  

Well, that's all from me for now but I'm looking forward to getting to know more people on here.

Regards
Michelle
(aka, Lambo's Girl: who is actually too old to be called a girl!)


----------



## Richard Nielsen

Hi,

I don't know if there is a more appropriate place for this, but does anyone have a photo of either Mackenzie (H349) or Macfarlane (H997). This would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## davetodd

Richard
Grimsby Central Library have at least one photograph each of:-
Mackfarlane H997 O.N.128120 built 1908 at Beverley 284/116 tons 
Owner Neptune S.F.Co. Lost in 1933
Mackenzie H691 O.N. 116093 built 1902 at Hull 256/93 tons
Owner Neptune S.F.Co. Lost 1910

The Library can be found on www.nelincs.gov.uk or by telephone on 01473 323603.
They can tell you of the cost for prints of various sizes.
Hope this helps
Regards
Dave


----------



## storming

*faroes trawler*

hi all im back again once again thanks to all for the info on the Perseus .
last week i visited al my long lost relatives in the Faroe islands. while there they told me of a relative called Frederick Petersen who was among ten hands lost in a Faroes ship called the Nordlysid in the Humber i realise it's a long shot and this thread deals with Grimsby/ Hull ships but i was wondering if anyone could help as i am drawing a blank ? sinking date was 1922
thanks for looking 
Norm


----------



## Lincoln Imp

slick said:


> All,
> An interesting site, I went "pleasuring" on the ST Loch Oskaig in 1957 she must have been one of the last coal fired trawlers out of Hull I think she was a sister ship of the ST Kingston Beryl or was it Pearl?
> Which was the last coal fired trawler out of Hull?
> Yours aye,
> Slick


Hi mate I believe the last steam trawler out of Hull was the "Lord Tedder",I was galley boy on the "ross Otranto" at the time and we would frequently race the tedder back to Hull And she would beat us hands down even though the Otranto was diesel electric


----------



## gil mayes

Try OTHELLO. Grateful for any correction on this one.
OTHELLO (FD389) (1963)	Last coal fired trawler to operate out of Hull
O.N. 164424. 516g 285n 173.2 x 28.6 x 14.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Amos & Smith Ltd, Hull

27.2.1937: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.1180) for Earl Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (Sir Alec Black, Bart, manager) as Le Tiger. 30.4.1937: Registered at Grimsby (GY398). 5.1937: Completed. 8.1938: Sold to Hellyer Bros Ltd, Hull. 12.1938: Sold to Earl Steam Fishing Co, Grimsby. 15.12.1939: Sold to The Admiralty (M.O.W.T.) (£30,231). 5.1.1940: Grimsby registry closed. Converted to an anti-submarine trawler (P.No.FY.243). 24.11.1940: In Thames estuary. Rescued crew of mined (acoustic) HMS Amethyst (P. No.T.12). 3.1942: Transferred on loan to US Navy. 3.7.1942: Off US Eastern seaboard. Sunk U-boat (U.215) approx. 300 miles east of Boston and 125 miles south of Nova Scotia. 10.1942: Returned to Royal Navy. 10.1945: Sold to The Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull. 7.1946: Registered at Grimsby (GY312). 11.1946: Sold to Loyal Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby. 7.1947: Renamed Regal (GY312). 9.1948: Sold to Devon Fishing Co Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 9.1948: Grimsby registry closed. 9.1948: Renamed Othello (H581). 1953: Sold to Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 1963: Transferred within the Associated Fisheries Group to Wyre Trawlers Ltd, Fleetwood. 1963: Hull Registry closed. 1963: Registered at Fleetwood (FD389). 1963: Condemned (never made a trip from Fleetwood). Sold to Van Heyghen Freres S.A., Ghent for demolition. 19.4.1963: Delivered Ghent. 
Gil.


----------



## Biggins searcher

Am new to this website and the internet in general. Have started doing some family history research and am hoping to find out as much as i can about the Great Gale of 6th March 1883 when my great great grandfather Thomas Biggins was lost at sea aboard the smack Britannia H686. If anyone has any information they could let me have or could point me in the right direction as to where or how i can find out more i would be most grateful. Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## gil mayes

For a start see Chris Petherbridge's www.hulltrawler.net website for a list of vessels involved and some background.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

*Plough - built Hull 1946*

A neighbour of mine owned the vessel, for which I have extracted the below from the Fishing Vessel Records for Penzance. Please can anyone fill in any details of her history between 1946 and 1973, builder, engine and so on?
Best Wishes, Raymond

PZ 201 Plough (ex LH 192); built 1946 Hull.
Registered Newlyn
Motor Trawler, Mizzen mast.
50 feet o/a length of hull
Breadth 15 feet
Depth 6.7 feet
22.61 grt/nrt
Crew of 3
Registered 19th January 1973 Charles Wilkins, Penzance
3rd September 1975 C Wilkins & T Eggins
12th June 1976 Thomas Eggins, Gulval
15th October 1979 Bryan Frost, Hayle
1st December 1982 Robert Redfern, Redruth
17th March 1984 Vessel no longer fishing.


----------



## jon grobler

arctic freebooter

some log books from boyd line - to which freebooter belonged 
are housed at the arctic corsair museum in high street ,hull .

the ship & shore museum are open
wednesday, saturday, sunday & bank holiday mondays


----------



## Steve Farrow

Thanks for that Jon, I must have a day out on your side of the river and see what good work you have done. I haven't been aboard the ARCTIC CORSAIR since she was in dry-dock and painted all over with red-oxide!. I met Alec Gill and Adam Fowler that day and had a very interesting time.

Regards

Steve


----------



## billblow

*Different companies?*

Can some one tell me if there was both a Hull Steam Fishing and Ice Co Ltd. and a Hull Steam Fishing Co Ltd. If so were they totally different companies or did one evolve into the other.


----------



## captsunlight

Hi prior to going to sea with Silver Line I sailed out of Hull in the summer holidays whilst at BNS in 58 an 59 on the Lord Wavell (58) and the Arctic Buccanear (59)

what a great site
Mike Allan


----------



## tollers

Hi,

According to records I have the "Othello" was the last coal burning trawler in the Hull fleet. The Othello was built as the Le Tiger.

Tollers


----------



## gil mayes

Bill
Hull Steam Fishing & Ice Co Ltd went into voluntary liquidation 6 March 1936 along with Kelsall Bros & Beeching Ltd. A company was formed by Robert S Hewett & Harry F. Hayward - Heward Trawlers Ltd, London who bought the combined fleets (about 40 vessels) and managed to get about half of them, by cannibalising, as near decent vessels out of the lot, many going for scrap (about 16 vessels directly). 
Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull appears to have been a company set up by previous owners to buy back from the Admiralty vessels that had been sold to them in the early stages of WW2. This company bought the vessels en bloc, they were refurbished, reclassed and reregistered being sold on, in most cases, to their previous owners or their subsidiaries. Very pleased if anyone can tell us more about this unique arrangement and how long Hull Ice Co operated as a company.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

Tollers
Interesting at the end and reference Bill's query about Hull Ice Co Ltd.
OTHELLO (FD389) (1963)	Last coal fired trawler to operate out of Hull
O.N. 164424. 516g 285n 173.2 x 28.6 x 14.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Amos & Smith Ltd, Hull

27.2.1937: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.1180) for Earl Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (Sir Alec Black, Bart, manager) as Le Tiger. 30.4.1937: Registered at Grimsby (GY398). 5.1937: Completed. 8.1938: Sold to Hellyer Bros Ltd, Hull. 12.1938: Sold to Earl Steam Fishing Co, Grimsby. 15.12.1939: Sold to The Admiralty (M.O.W.T.) (£30,231). 5.1.1940: Grimsby registry closed. Fitted out as an anti-submarine trawler (P.No.FY.243). 24.11.1940: In Thames estuary. Rescued crew of mined (acoustic) HMS Amethyst (P. No.T.12). 3.1942: Transferred on loan to US Navy. 3.7.1942: Off US Eastern seaboard. Sunk U-boat (U.215) approx. 300 miles east of Boston and 125 miles south of Nova Scotia. 10.1942: Returned to Royal Navy. 10.1945: Sold to The Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull. 7.1946: Re-classed. Registered at Grimsby (GY312). 11.1946: Sold to Loyal Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby. 7.1947: Renamed Regal (GY312). 9.1948: Sold to Devon Fishing Co Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 9.1948: Grimsby registry closed. 9.1948: Renamed Othello (H581). 1953: Sold to Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 1963: Transferred within the Associated Fisheries Group to Wyre Trawlers Ltd, Fleetwood. 1963: Hull Registry closed. 1963: Registered at Fleetwood (FD389). 1963: Condemned (never moved to Fleetwood). Sold to Van Heyghen Freres S.A., Ghent for demolition. 19.4.1963: Delivered Ghent. 
Gil.


----------



## davetodd

gil mayes said:


> Bill
> Hull Steam Fishing & Ice Co Ltd went into voluntary liquidation 6 March 1936 along with Kelsall Bros & Beeching Ltd. A company was formed by Robert S Hewett & Harry F. Hayward - Heward Trawlers Ltd, London who bought the combined fleets (about 40 vessels) and managed to get about half of them, by cannibalising, as near decent vessels out of the lot, many going for scrap (about 16 vessels directly).
> Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull appears to have been a company set up by previous owners to buy back from the Admiralty vessels that had been sold to them in the early stages of WW2. This company bought the vessels en bloc, they were refurbished, reclassed and reregistered being sold on, in most cases, to their previous owners or their subsidiaries. Very pleased if anyone can tell us more about this unique arrangement and how long Hull Ice Co operated as a company.
> Gil.


Hello Gil and Bill.
I have tried the Grimsby Archives for more information on the Hull Ice Co.
John Wilson advised me to contact the archives at Hull.
Unfortunately they are closed at the moment and will be so for some time until re-opening in a new purpose designed building.
John Wilson is currently off.
His colleague is also off and the Grimsby archives will not re-open until February.
Regards
Dave


----------



## gil mayes

Look forward to anything that you discover, Dave.
Gil.


----------



## peter drake

Ross Trafalgar
You have the launch date . She was broken up by Drapers in Sept 78 a Victoria dock 
Pete


----------



## peter drake

Clem
According to Michael Thompson's book Othello 164424 H581 was Hull's last coal burner scrapped 1963


Pete


----------



## peter drake

Hi Gil
According to Michael Thompson The Hull Ice Co was founded in 1890s " In 1945 the Hull Ice Co had the distinction of being appointed owners of the ex naval trawlers as they were released back to fishing duties. This was a brief measure to give all the trawler companies a share in the profits until they were able to buy trawlers and resume their trade". The factory closed in Dec 1978

Pete


----------



## gil mayes

OTHELLO (FD389) (1963)	Last coal fired trawler to operate out of Hull
O.N. 164424. 516g 285n 173.2 x 28.6 x 14.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Amos & Smith Ltd, Hull

27.2.1937: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.1180) for Earl Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (Sir Alec Black, Bart, manager) as Le Tiger. 30.4.1937: Registered at Grimsby (GY398). 5.1937: Completed. 8.1938: Sold to Hellyer Bros Ltd, Hull. 12.1938: Sold to Earl Steam Fishing Co, Grimsby. 15.12.1939: Sold to The Admiralty (M.O.W.T.) (£30,231). 5.1.1940: Grimsby registry closed. Fitted out as an anti-submarine trawler (P.No.FY.243). 24.11.1940: In Thames estuary. Rescued crew of mined (acoustic) HMS Amethyst (P. No.T.12). 3.1942: Transferred on loan to US Navy. 3.7.1942: Off US Eastern seaboard. Sunk U-boat (U.215) approx. 300 miles east of Boston and 125 miles south of Nova Scotia. 10.1942: Returned to Royal Navy. 10.1945: Sold to The Hull Ice Co Ltd, Hull. 7.1946: Re-classed. Registered at Grimsby (GY312). 11.1946: Sold to Loyal Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby. 7.1947: Renamed Regal (GY312). 9.1948: Sold to Devon Fishing Co Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 9.1948: Grimsby registry closed. 9.1948: Renamed Othello (H581). 1953: Sold to Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull (Mark Hellyer & Graham Hellyer, managers). 1963: Transferred within the Associated Fisheries Group to Wyre Trawlers Ltd, Fleetwood. 1963: Hull Registry closed. 1963: Registered at Fleetwood (FD389). 1963: Condemned (never moved to Fleetwood). Sold to Van Heyghen Freres S.A., Ghent for demolition. 19.4.1963: Delivered Ghent. 
Gil.


----------



## manowari

*Hull trawler Coot*

Having read about Hull trawlers, I remembered the Manihine, I worked on in Mombasa. She was the ex Coot built in 1906 at Goole, belonging to Kelsall Bros and Beeching. Re-engined with National Oil engines in the 30s she eventually ended her days on the beach in Dar es Salaam in the 90s where she was cut up for scrap. The pic shows her as she was in the 70s based in Mombasa as a fisheries research vessel..


----------



## snacker

I sailed in the Arctic Freebooter second trip from new I did 4 trips 3 as Deckie Learner and then got my spare hand s start for the last trip. Richard Sackville Bryant was Skipper, Joe Callan mate, Dennis Young Bosun Here is a few name,s who were also an her as the same time as me 
Sid Trolle 3rd hand
Wick Pullen, Tom Jenkins, Alec Creig, George Tasker, Ronny Wells,Ted Scott, Joe Morley,Dave Hall,Barry Gibson, Billy Platten. Joe Callan gave me my Sparehands start as he took her Skipper and Joe Jefferson was Mate, Sorry to hear she ended up in the scrappers in her day she was a fine ship happy memories


----------



## tollers

*george forward*



treeve said:


> My Great Uncle George Forward was a Hull fisherman, lived in Sculcoates.
> My father told me that George died in WWI; as did his brother Charles, who lived in Grimsby, who died when the THEBAN was sunk.
> Is there any way I could discover what boats Great Uncle George worked and when he died and how?
> 
> I am also looking for a picture of ST NIDAN, if anyone can help, please?
> Best wishes, Raymond


George Forward 4th Hand trawler Lolanthe H1370 22/7/1895

George Forward 4th Hand trawler Excel H1187 22/1/1895

George Forward Cook trawler Pansy H10 12/9/1892

Tollers


----------



## BarryJ

*SEA LORD H71 (ex GEORGES LANGANAY) ON 183399*

Does anyone have information on this vessel, in addition to the details posted on my Milford Trawlers website?

I'd particularly like to know: 
what her original 1947 Fecamp PRN was;
when she was registered in Hull (c.1948?), and by whom;
when she was taken off the Hull register;
her subsequent career and fate.

Barry


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Barry,
I cannot find her in Olsens 1949 and 1953. A vessel with that O/N has logbooks for 1949 and 1950 in TNA.
If the Cromer RNLI website is to be believed, she could not have been renamed 0n 26/November 1948 as the lifeboat assisted her under the name GEORGES LANGANAY on the 10th December 1948.
If no one comes up with an answer, I will take a look at her logbooks and if I can find them, her registration papers next time I go to TNA.

Just a thought. Her PRN in that photograph. Could it be HARVE 71?

regards
Roger


----------



## geordie peacock

*Artic Freebooter*



fishdockroad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> recently acquired the ships bell off the Arctic freebooter. Dont know if theres anyone on here who may of sailed on her?


Hi my name is george peacock , and i sailed on the freebooter and all of boyd line ships at one time or another between 1965 to 10 1971


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks very much, Roger. She's in Olsen's 1951 as H71, call sign MBPV, but as you say, not in the 1949 and 1953-54 editions.

She's not of great importance in the history of Milford trawlers, but I'm just curious as to what happened to her, and why the Milford firm of Tilbrooks registered her in Hull (unless a Hull firm registered her, and then sold her on to Tilbrooks almost immediately). I'd be grateful for any info, but it's not worth going out of your way for it, Roger!

I found that Cromer lifeboat incident on a couple of sites on the web, and it just increased my curiosity. (The incident wasn't recorded in "The Times".)

Best wishes,
Barry


----------



## geordie peacock

*freebooter*



snacker said:


> I sailed in the Arctic Freebooter second trip from new I did 4 trips 3 as Deckie Learner and then got my spare hand s start for the last trip. Richard Sackville Bryant was Skipper, Joe Callan mate, Dennis Young Bosun Here is a few name,s who were also an her as the same time as me
> Sid Trolle 3rd hand
> Wick Pullen, Tom Jenkins, Alec Creig, George Tasker, Ronny Wells,Ted Scott, Joe Morley,Dave Hall,Barry Gibson, Billy Platten. Joe Callan gave me my Sparehands start as he took her Skipper and Joe Jefferson was Mate, Sorry to hear she ended up in the scrappers in her day she was a fine ship happy memories


Hi snacker,
My name is george peacock, and i sailed on the freebooter with all th guy's you mention, ted scott was the factory manger. i also sailed with sid trolly's son on another of the arctic boats, was dave hall a big guy who always went on holiday to spain on his leaves. ???


----------



## hughesy

*Hi Geordie*

Was Tom Jenkins a cook??

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## snacker

Hi Tommy Jenks was sparehand and Geordie i sailed with you in the Arctic Hunter remember Mad Moon we sailed boxing day with no mugs on board to make tea in so we emptied all the jam jars and tied tyne round the neck to make an handle Jim Williams was skipper Brian Hodson (Hoddo) was mate steaming homewe had water leak in the cabin and flooded the messdeck we were all sat there having our breakfast with water swilling round our Knee,s some of the crew name,s were Kev Turner George Chapman (Chopper) Alan Thacker Les Hilton Mad Moon was Billy Rhode,s.Dave Hall ended up bosun and used to have a stutter,young Sid Trolle died last year I sailed with him in the Cavalier with Tony Tuton Mick Wainman Tony Keay


----------



## snacker

Hi When I was deckie learner on the Freebooter it was my job to clean the bell steaming home as I remember the bell was always locked in a cupboard and was never put up all the time I was in her


----------



## Roger Griffiths

BarryJ said:


> Thanks very much, Roger. She's in Olsen's 1951 as H71, call sign MBPV, but as you say, not in the 1949 and 1953-54 editions.
> 
> She's not of great importance in the history of Milford trawlers, but I'm just curious as to what happened to her, and why the Milford firm of Tilbrooks registered her in Hull (unless a Hull firm registered her, and then sold her on to Tilbrooks almost immediately). I'd be grateful for any info, but it's not worth going out of your way for it, Roger!
> 
> I found that Cromer lifeboat incident on a couple of sites on the web, and it just increased my curiosity. (The incident wasn't recorded in "The Times".)
> 
> Best wishes,
> Barry


Hello Barry,
Her 1950 logbook says she was owned by Tilbrook PRN H71 address given as the Docks MH. Skipper C J Coombe, 20190, 22 Greville Road.
She looks to have been sold by Tilbrook in 1954/55 to Jens C Gundersen of Kristiansund Norway and continued in this ownership until she was no longer listed in Lloyds Register 1977/78. She kept the name SEA LORD till the end of her career.

regards
Roger


----------



## grahamtowa

Any of you Hull guys help with the reg nos of the following, all built at Dundee for Wilson Line? 1917 Domino, 1919 Trentino, 1922 Cavallo and Spero. Thanks, Graham


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Graham,
I take it you mean their official numbers?

DOMINO 139322
TRENTINO 139335
CAVALLO 146461
SPERO 146509

I have details of all these vessels from "Wilson Line" by John Harrower WSS


regards
Roger


----------



## davetodd

grahamtowa said:


> Any of you Hull guys help with the reg nos of the following, all built at Dundee for Wilson Line? 1917 Domino, 1919 Trentino, 1922 Cavallo and Spero. Thanks, Graham


Graham,
I think you have posted your query in the wrong forum.
These vessels were not Fishing Vessels.
Regards
Dave


----------



## grahamtowa

Thanks, both of you. I had thought that they were trawlers, but it seems that they were passenger or cargo boats. Sorry, my mistake. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## duncmacg

*CW Jordan H75*

Hi guys-my first posting here
My grandfather was Chris Jordan 1881-1941. He ran a wholesale fish business from Hull's Billingsgate and I see this sidewinder on hulltrawer.net which carries his name (his was Christopher William Jordan and was also Director of Hull City FC at least 1919-1920 season).
Built 1907 but later renamed by Jordan & Wheeldon Ltd to CW Jordan until bought by Spanish outfit in 1930.
Was used as minesweeper 1915 to 1919.
A one time skipper Thomas Swingler and his son Joseph also one of crew.Phil Day Engineer

Anyone know any stories of this boat-was it owned by Christopher William Jordan's business-
Thanks(Thumb)


----------



## duncmacg

*CW Jordan H75*

Just to add to my earlier post. I have found that Jordan & Wheeldon Ltd was operated by CW Jordan out of St Andrews Dock in the 1920's-he traded under name of 'Reliance'.Previously this boat was called 'Atlanta'
Does anyone know if they had other trawlers
cheers
Duncan


----------



## birgir

The C.W. Jordan was interestingly enough, a German built trawler for British owners?. Built by Eiderwerft, Tönning, in 1907, 125.2 feet long, 23.1 f wide, and 12.4 feet deep, 223 brt, 86 nrt. (Lloyds.) previous names Atlanta and Smew, later named Maria Theresa. (She is not listed in Walter, so she was not built for German owners, but is identical to his type D2. Interestingly, Knorr (1915) states that Eiderwerft only built 9 trawlers, in the years 1907-1908, and all 9 are accounted for in Walter's "Deutsche Fischdampfer".)

Birgir Thorisson

Postscript. Had a look at the entry at Hulltrawler.net. It has more pertinent detail. Sorry for this chaff.


----------



## duncmacg

*Cw Jordan*

Thanks Birgir
I should have downloaded better set of pics-I will have another go
cheers
Duncan


----------



## yorkie1

*St Andrews Dock*



snacker said:


> I sailed in the Arctic Freebooter second trip from new I did 4 trips 3 as Deckie Learner and then got my spare hand s start for the last trip. Richard Sackville Bryant was Skipper, Joe Callan mate, Dennis Young Bosun Here is a few name,s who were also an her as the same time as me
> Sid Trolle 3rd hand
> Wick Pullen, Tom Jenkins, Alec Creig, George Tasker, Ronny Wells,Ted Scott, Joe Morley,Dave Hall,Barry Gibson, Billy Platten. Joe Callan gave me my Sparehands start as he took her Skipper and Joe Jefferson was Mate, Sorry to hear she ended up in the scrappers in her day she was a fine ship happy memories


Hello Snacker.
Reading about your trips in the Freebooter bought back my first trips,The first one was on the Stella Capella in 1960 when I was 15 and my last trip was in the freezer Cordella in 1980 and I am still trying to get the rest of my compen,but a lot of the men never lived long enough to collect their money,but when John Prescot put in the three month break rule he must have known he was going to stuff a lot of Fishermeh.yorkie1


----------



## holiday

Hi, just been reading this site and wondered if anyone sailed on the MV DANE from Hull. My late husband John Markie was a deckhand on that ship in 1973, he also sailed on the Kingston Pearl.He joined the Merchant Navy in early1982 and lost his life on the "NESAM" a cargo ship late 1982. He was only 33. Anyone remeber him. He also sailed from North Shields on the Ben Vurie and Ben Glas.


----------



## koldie

*Cape Trafalgar*



Marconi Sahib said:


> Come on fellers!
> 
> There must be some Hull fishing industry fans out there somewhere.(Thumb)
> 
> It's 136 years since my great grandfather sailed out of Hull on fishing smacks and I want to know more.
> 
> On a different tack. I can't find out much about the attached photograph. I know she was renamed the Ross Trafalgar but nobody makes it clear whether that was done in 1966 or she was launched in 1966. There is also some confusion about her number.
> 
> The photo was taken at her launch at Dunswell. Date anybody?(?HUH)
> 
> Anybody got any info they want to share?


Cape Trafalgar was lanched at C.D Holmes or Cook Well and Gamlles(both the same company) at Beverley on the 18 Feb 1957, she was towed to Pincess Dock in Hull to be fitted out the owners took delivery 03 Sept 1957 Hudson Bros, on the 26 Nov 1965 her name was change to Ross Trafalgar and her number stayed the same owners Ross Group Ltd and she was scrapped 1978.
Ken Oldridge (my farther worked for the shipyard).


----------



## koldie

*Arctic freebooter*



geordie peacock said:


> Hi my name is george peacock , and i sailed on the freebooter and all of boyd line ships at one time or another between 1965 to 10 1971


I sail on the old girl has 4th,3rd,2nd engineer with Ted Nixon (died of cancer the last trip before she went to falmouth mackreling 
Ken Oldridge


----------



## koldie

*Factory hand*



hughesy said:


> Was Tom Jenkins a cook??
> 
> all the best
> Hughesy


Tom was a factory hand on the Freebooter
Ken oldridge


----------



## koldie

geordie peacock said:


> Hi snacker,
> My name is george peacock, and i sailed on the freebooter with all th guy's you mention, ted scott was the factory manger. i also sailed with sid trolly's son on another of the arctic boats, was dave hall a big guy who always went on holiday to spain on his leaves. ???


yes had some great times on the old girl 4th,3rd and 2nd engineer 

Ken Oldridge


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Anyone out there sail on the Ranger boats out of Shields?


----------



## wahwerit

*The Sargon*



humbertug said:


> as we have a grimsby and lowestoft thread i think we must have a hull one so come on boys get posting


Hello Im the grandson of the late Sydney Wahwerit of Hull who was a mate on the Sargon when she ran aground in Patreksfordur in Iceland 1948. Im trying to get as much information as I can on the accident and also anyone who might have known him . I know that there is a survivor living in Hull who would have been about 16 or 18 at the time as my Father meet him . My father is also called Sydney Wahwerit from Hull


----------



## gadfly

wahwerit said:


> Hello Im the grandson of the late Sydney Wahwerit of Hull who was a mate on the Sargon when she ran aground in Patreksfordur in Iceland 1948. Im trying to get as much information as I can on the accident and also anyone who might have known him . I know that there is a survivor living in Hull who would have been about 16 or 18 at the time as my Father meet him . My father is also called Sydney Wahwerit from Hull


Wahwerit

The wreck report is available for download on this site:

http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/14176.asp

Regards

Gadfly


----------



## birgir

Which Hull longliner was wrecked at the Westman Islands, Iceland in august 1896?
The longlines salvaged from the wreck instituted the most revolutionary breakthrough in the economic history of that fishing station, in the opinon of an old fishermen looking back in 1958. 
Thomas Doodman, was a british longliner captain, who frequented the place in 1898-1900, and went to great lengths to provide what would now be called development assistance, to the "primitive" local fishemen. (Blue ling was for a while known in the Westman Islands as "Doodman´s fish").
Does anyone have any information about this man?

Birgir Thorisson.


----------



## snacker

I remember going ashore in Patreksfjiord in 1968 when I was in the Arctic Galliard and 2 wrecks were visible in the harbour one was the Boston Wellvale which had been salvaged by a young Icelandic guy and was put back in to service as the icelandic trawler Ran and the other we were told was the Sargon with her forward mast and bow sticking out of the water. some of the old hands told us the story of her being lost 
www.trawlerman.piczo.com


----------



## birgir

Snacker.

Your memory must be faulty. Sargon grounded on the shore opposite the harbour at Patreksfjordur. By 1968, only the boiler, and a part of the stem was still visible.
You obviously entered the harbour of Isafjordur, where the salvaged Boston Wellvale and the remnants of the trawler Gudmundur Juni (ex-Jupiter), built at Beverley in 1925, were.

About Doodman, see my post above. I have come across a different spelling, Deadman. (Strange name by the way.)

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor

Do anyone have any photos and info on the Boston Hornet, she came to Canada in the 1950's and was renamd the Zilek. I am writing a book and would like to have a photo for it. I have some photos of some of the other trawlers that came to Newfoundland from England if someone wants them.'

Thanks


----------



## hullgirl

geordie peacock said:


> Hi my name is george peacock , and i sailed on the freebooter and all of boyd line ships at one time or another between 1965 to 10 1971


Hi this is my 1st post on this forum. I am Ted Nixons daughter, and can remember some of the crew from the freebooter, although I was only 18 when my Dad died. Ted also sailed on quite a few Boyd Line ships, in fact that is the only company he worked for so far as I can remember. It would be great to hear from anyone who knew my Dad or sailed with him!


----------



## Trevor

I have uploaded a couple of pictures of trawlers in Hull, not all Hull registered I must admit but I received very little comment from members. There doesn't appear to be an upload for fishing vessels, I've been putting them in Ports and Habours.
Still looking for info on the St Matthew by the way.


----------



## K urgess

Trevor
You have to go here
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10667
and follow the instructions to enable you to see the fishing vessel gallery.
Meanhwhile I will move your two pictures into the appropriate section.


----------



## Trevor

Thanks Marconi Sahib,
I think I've got the hang of it now, I wondered where all the trawlers were, given the fact that there were uploads for models, wrecks etc.
Trevor


----------



## tollers

*last hull coal burner*

Hello there,

I believe that the Othello was the last Hull coal burner she was scrapped in 1963

Tollers


----------



## snacker

Hi Have alook at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com a few pictures on it for you too look at


----------



## Trevor

Great website snacker, some of the early pictures bring back memories; sad to see the state of the docks now. I've not been back to Hull for years.
Sailed on the St Matthew with a skipper called Haynes.


----------



## mattarosa

snacker said:


> Hi Have alook at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com a few pictures on it for you too look at


Lovely website, I found it very interesting.
Hilary


----------



## snacker

hi Trevor the St Matthew became the Macbeth in 1969 owned by B.U.T and was scrapped in 1976 hope this is of some use to you


----------



## Trevor

*St Matthew*



snacker said:


> hi Trevor the St Matthew became the Macbeth in 1969 owned by B.U.T and was scrapped in 1976 hope this is of some use to you


I had a quick message that said she became the Wolverhampton Wanderer, and a picture that looked very much like her. She was launched in 1947 and had a couple of sisters the St Bartholomew and I think the St Chrispen. Thanks again and congratulations on the website.
Trevor


----------



## snacker

Hi So you were on the first St Matthew she was scrapped in 1967 and you are correct she was renamed Wolverhampton Wanderers She was built at Beverley and launched in 1946


----------



## Steve Farrow

Can anybody shed any light on this? A friend of mine was shown a ships bell recently with the name ST. BARNABUS almost ground out and the name ARCTIC RANGER on the opposite side! To the best of my knowledge, the name on the bell always stayed throughout the life of the vessel.

Steve


----------



## snacker

Boyd Line in Hull had two Arctic Rangers first one built in 1937 one of Boyd line,s first ships later changed its name to Conan Doyle in 1951. 2nd one built in 1957 and scrapped in 1976, so it is a mystery where this bell came from as there was no St Barnabus sailed out of Hull as far as I know


----------



## RayJordandpo

Can anyone tell me what is happening at STAND in Hull ? Reading between the lines there seems to be an awful lot of in-fighting between their members (or one in particular). I was under the impression that the the owners of the bullnose at St.Andrews dock were in the process of cleaning the area up and making it safe so that the annual lost trawlermans day memorial service could continue to be held there. I now hear it is to be held in Princess Quay shopping mall. I was also led to believe that over £100,000 had been raised for a permanent memorial to the Hull trawlermen that had lost their lives over the years. There now seems to a conlict of opinion as to the design and proposed location of the memorial. What is going on?


----------



## treeve

*Marne*

An advertisement in June 1915
Does anyone know her registration and history?
Best wishes, Raymond


----------



## davetodd

Hello Raymond
The "Marne" appears in the 1917 Olsen's Almanac.
Marne H231 ON 136231 built Hessle 1915 103 tons nett
Call letters JKBS Owners East Riding F.Co.Ltd. Hull
Regards
Dave


----------



## Steve Farrow

treeve said:


> An advertisement in June 1915
> Does anyone know her registration and history?
> Best wishes, Raymond


Raymond,

She was first registered in 1915 as H.231, Off No 136231, Call sign JKBS, 103 nett tons 79hp. Sold to J. Rushworth 2/1919. Sold to W.Richmond, Fairfield, Scartho, Grimsby in 3/1919. Sold to the Crampin St.Fg.Co 10/1924 and re-named William Wesney. Orontes St. Fg. Co 4/1929 and renamed Merrivale. Southampton St.Fg. Co. 11/1932. Lost in 1936 at Pentland Skerries.

WW1 Armed with 1 x 6pdrAA Admiralty number 1365

Steve


----------



## treeve

Thank you Dave and Steve for the information; found the (not having seen a picture of her) ad and wondered what history was in store for her, which as it happens, is a lot. I hope the new year brings goodness for you both.


----------



## davetodd

treeve said:


> Thank you Dave and Steve for the information; found the (not having seen a picture of her) ad and wondered what history was in store for her, which as it happens, is a lot. I hope the new year brings goodness for you both.


Thanks for your kind wishes Raymond to which I reciprocate.
Plus a bit more on Marne.
1934 Olsen's has her as Merrivale ( thanks to Steve for the name change ) with a GY registration GY77 and call letters as MFSZ.
Cox's has her with this GY77 when purchased by J.Rushworth.
Also from Cox's, that she kept this registration until her end in 1936.

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## treeve

Proper Job!! (Thumb)


----------



## gil mayes

MARNE was registered at Grimsby (GY77) on 7.2.1919. She was renamed WILLIAM WESNEY (GY77) on 3.11.1924 and MERRIVALE(GY77) on 23.5.1929. She is noted 'Totally lost' 18.2.1936 and her Grimsby registry closed 27.3.1936.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thanks and All the best for the New Year. (Thumb)


----------



## regint

In 1874 a man called Oliver Petraeus Effersoe bought a 25,60 tons fishing vessel from Hull to Torshavn, Faroe Islands. He called the vessel Stjernen (The Star). It would properbly be listed as "Sold to Danes". I know this is a long shot, but if anyone can identify this ship it will be greatly appreciated.

Happy New Year.

Regin


----------



## RayJordandpo

WicklowJimmy said:


> Anyone out there sail on the Ranger boats out of Shields?


Wasn't the 'Gaul' the old 'Ranger Castor'?


----------



## Michael Lowrey

hullmna said:


> Hi Gil, I think you maybe right, I can find no mention of of Cornelian H 506 being requisitioned and no mention into details of her fate except being reported missing on 14/1/1916, or why the names of her crew were subsquently placed on the Towerhill Merchant Navy Memorial. The criteria for inclusion on the memorial I believe is to have been lost due to direct enemy action or war time events considered to have contributed to their deaths. Thanks for your reply, best regards Eddie


Eddie,

Just found your question. In general you are correct about the CWGC criteria. However, commeration was liberally granted in the case of the crews of missing ships, including fishing vessels. If it disappeared in a war zone, typiclly the assumption was made that the loss was war related. In the case of fishing vessels that went missing from 114 - 1916, the specific hazard would be German cruiser-laid mines in the North Sea.

Best wishes,
Michael
uboat.net


----------



## snacker

*Hondo*



storming said:


> hi tsj59 ?
> thats brilliant mate ! i was looking for a list my relative was henry thomas vaughn ramshaw and i didnt realise he was cheif engineer he liked to be called jack though?
> thanks for that also thanks again to Steve Farrow who emailed me a load of
> 
> also had another relative william cameron one of three survivors on the edgar wallace sunk outside hull docks.
> later in life he was lost on the Hondo ( one of taylors) i think ?some luck eh ? . I use to sail for BUT on the catboats in the early 80ies
> Norm


A relation of mine lost his life on the Hondo and is body is buried on one of the scottish islands not far from were the hondo sank his last name was leach

www.trawlerman.piczo.com


----------



## Steve Farrow

I have just posted a painting of the HONDO GY 701 in the Gallery under Maritime Art.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Michael Lowrey

I'm looking for information on the Hull trawler RUBY (H494), which was taken into Royal Navy service and torpedoed and sunk with all hands on October 17, 1917.

Best wishes,
Michael


----------



## gil mayes

You will have detail of the U-boat involved, Michael.

RUBY (H494)
O.N. 139299. 251g 98n 121.8 x 22.6 x 12.2 feet
T.3-cyl by Charles D. Holmes & Co Ltd, Hull

11.12.1915: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.659) for Kingston Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Hull as RUBY. 28.9.1916: Completed. 29.9.1916: Registered at Hull (H494). 17.10.1917: Torpedoed by U-boat off Ushant; no survivors. 5.12.1917: Hull registry closed 'Total loss'.
Gil.


----------



## Michael Lowrey

Gil,

Thanks. Am trying to track down owners and builders for the vessels hit by U-boats in World War I. 

The sinking of RUBY was only explained about a year and a half ago. U-boats generally didn't intentionally torpedo trawlers, and in any case, no U-boat claimed RUBY. 

RUBY was taken into Royal Navy service and it seems was being used as a patrol and escort vessel. On October 17, 1917, U 53 torpedoed the British steamer POLVENA out of a convoy. The U-boat's captain, Kplt. Hans Rose, decided against putting a second torpedo into the steamer as he considered her sinking to be inevitable.

The minelaying U-boat UC 79 then arrives on the scene and fires a single torpedo toward POLVENA. RUBY was one of the vessels assisting POLVENA; UC 79's torpedo struck the trawler, not the steamer. UC 79 presumed she had finished off POLVENA, and that's the way the action was attributed out in the German official history. The location would be about 48°50'N, 05°10'W.

Best wishes,
Michael


----------



## gil mayes

Michael
Probably able to help with owners and details, either PM or mail direct, Roger G has my mail address.
Gil.


----------



## dickb

Hi there, just noticed this site while looking up the Nesam. My father served as the Bosun on the Nesam and was one of the survivors on that night she went down.


----------



## cueball44

*cueball44*



Steve Farrow said:


> Can anybody remember the name of the vessel that almost chopped the Kingston Pearl in half off Immingham. I think it was either an oil tanker or an ore carrier, possibly mid-seventies.
> Here is a thumbnail of her being patched-up.
> Steve


i sailed on the kingston pearl 1960 when i was 16 as galley boy, aero walker was one of the deck crowd, his son alan was pleasureing with us the last i heard he was skipper on the stern drags,his dad died many years ago and did'nt see his son climb to were he is,he would have been proud of him, w.hawker.


----------



## wightspirit

Hi 

Does anyone have information/photographs of the Hull registered trawler Crestflower? She was owned by the Yorkshire Steam Fishing Co Ltd (A Turgoose, manager) and registered as FY367. She was requisitioned by the Admiralty in 1939 for minesweeping duties. Built in 1930 by Cochrane's, she was bombed and sunk south of St Catherine's Point in July 1940 with the loss of two crew. No official records exist concerning her loss (or none that I can find). All I have is a bow photo of her lying alongside the Lord Brentford. 

Dave W


----------



## Blue in Bim

*Ross Resolution*

I have just joined and have been catching up on the fishing fleet. I left the UK in 1979 aboard the Ross Resolution, built 1948 as a steam trawler, refitted with a 7 cyl Ruston in 1964 but retained the prop so had a large reduction gearbox. The slowest speed possible was 7 knots so a lot of in and out of gear when going alongside ! Crossed the Atlantic to Barbados (where I left her) and continued through Panama and the Pacific and ended life on the great barrier reef during a storm.


----------



## chadburn

Did Yorkshire Steam Fishing belong to Jack Ellis?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Ross Resolution was actually a Grimsby trawler, I think. Started out as Rinovia, then Ross Stalker, then Ross Resolution and finally aground on Emily Reef near Cooktown, Queensland, as "Debut".

I assume you sailed with Dick Brooks. He reputedly put her aground after a row with the authorities over the ship not being granted a licence to carry passengers. He and his Samoan wife stayed aboard the wreck for about three years after she went aground. Not sure what happened to him after that.

Attached is a photo of Debut up on the reef, taken a couple of years ago.

John T.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

wightspirit said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have information/photographs of the Hull registered trawler Crestflower? She was owned by the Yorkshire Steam Fishing Co Ltd (A Turgoose, manager) and registered as FY367. She was requisitioned by the Admiralty in 1939 for minesweeping duties. Built in 1930 by Cochrane's, she was bombed and sunk south of St Catherine's Point in July 1940 with the loss of two crew. No official records exist concerning her loss (or none that I can find). All I have is a bow photo of her lying alongside the Lord Brentford.
> 
> Dave W


Here's what I have on her
Crestflower H239
Official Number 160894
Built 05/1930 Cochranes of Selby
Yard number 1075
367 Gross 142 Net
150.3 x 24.5 x 13.2
Quarter deck 81' Focsle 21' later 24'
1930 owned by Yorkshire SF Co
until 1938 when she went to H Markham Cook
Call Sign was LFVH until 1938 then GJMZ
08/1939 purchased by the Royal Navy
Went to Doigs of Grimsby for conversion to a Minesweeper
Fitted with 1 x 12 pdr
Lost 19/07/1940 - she foundered after recieving damage after a German air raid 
Foundered 50' 29" N by 1.18W off St. Cathrines Point Isle of Wight

hope this helps

cheers


----------



## wightspirit

Thanks Kerbtrawler. That's a bit more to add which I didn't have.

Dave W


----------



## Blue in Bim

Yes, Dick Brooks it was. I met him in a pub in England after he returned from Dubai having sold a smaller trawler as a water carrier. I drove him round the ports looking for another one to buy and found Ross Resolution in Hull (altho' she was registered in Grimsby) laid up due to the Cod war. He bought her and we took it down to Plymouth for a little cleaning and painting before leaving in Sept '79

Ian Cox


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Ian. He sounds like a larger than life character - ex Norfolk Bobby, I believe. A couple of TV programs were made about him when he and his wife were camped out on Emily Reef, but I never saw them. Any idea what happened to them?

John T.


----------



## Blue in Bim

No idea at all. I heard his wife sailed off on a fishing boat that passed which he wasn't too sad about as she had become 'with child' a couple of times and he had 'the snip' when he was in his first marriage! I was sent an article about him living on board from a Brit w/e newspaper magazine and that was the last I heard PC 680 according to the article by Richard Shears (YOU magazine). I seem to remember the first trawler he took to the Gulf was Dauntless out of Ipswich. He certainly had some stories !!!


----------



## ted suddes

nice to see the hull fishing trawlers starting to get a thread.
I was on the hull trawler Kurd before i was sent to australia.
came down to hull from newcastle with the ranger fishing co. fleet
now retired and back home in durham


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Ian - more meat on the Dick Brookes legend! Someone on the site was looking for info about him before I think. Forget who. Sorry to be dim but what does PC 680 mean?

Welcome to the site Ted. Any idea what happened to "Kurd" after she came Downunder? I seem to recall seeing a couple of large stern trawlers in Fremantle in the early '80s but never got close enough to see what they were.

Often wondered what Kurd would be like when she was under-Whey.....uuuuuurgh!

John T.


----------



## ted suddes

Hi John T, I left the Kurd in Hull to join southern ocean in Albany W A 
southern ocean did,nt last long so i left for Freemantle and joined Lombardo marine 
group did about two years in aussie then came home. I have heard that the Kurd is now
a survey ship in aussie (i may be wrong)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Ted. I just google-oogled "Kurd" and found that she is still sailing as research ship "Southern Surveyor", owned by the Australian CSIRO (Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation). She's been performing that role since 1988. I'd forgotten that "Kurd" was a sistership of the ill-fated "Gaul". There's quite a bit about "Southern Surveyor" on the web.

Was "Southern Ocean" an ex "Yorkie" too?

I guess you must have had a hankering to be back in "Jungle" territory but you'd be pleasantly surprised by Fremantle these days - very swish.

John T.


----------



## ted suddes

Thanks John T do miss aussie but have settled here quite well. Used to stay in The Dog rock motel. Southern Ocean Was a part of British United Trawlers as i believe. The guys
from hull will know better than i. I was an engineer on kurd, kelt, arab, but didnt get to go onto the gaul. I,d came to hull from shields with the Ranger Fishing Co. after blotting my copybook with the Merchant navy. Also stayed in the stella maris in freemantle. all the best .....


----------



## Blue in Bim

PC I assume would be Police Constable. Think in the early days Dick had a sailing vessel named 'Biche' (not sure of spelling) which he ran out of Ipswich. Would be interesting to know where he is now.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry to be dim, Ian, didn't think of that. Also sorry, Suffolk, not Norfolk - close! Yes, would be interesting to know what became of him. Was he a good sailor?

John T.


----------



## Blue in Bim

He was very capable and quite able to do most things aboard. Taught celestial navigation on the way across the Atlantic and was a diver and able in salvage situations. We pulled lumps of lead keels off reefs which involved coiling the cable from the trawl winch into the lifeboat and then motoring off to the lead dropping the cable as we went. Eventually connected up and pulled it home with the winch. Getting it over the rail was fun but the winch was very capable. Where did you meet him?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Never met him at all. "Rinovia" was the first ship of an old friend (1948) and he'd heard about her finishing up on the reef, so I was looking into that for him and found all these great stories about Dick.

Sounds like one of a kind.

John T.


----------



## fazzer

Mark Taxis said:


> I am on a survey ship which started life as the Marbella, built in Goole 1966.
> Now called the John Lethbridge. I will post a photo in the gallery, not sure how to place a photo in the thread
> Mark


Hi Mark I sailed on the Marbella in 77, I seem to recall the skipper was Dave Hinchcliffe. I remember her as a happy ship, I have really fond memories..


----------



## snacker

Hi 
The Marbella was also renamed a couple of times Northern Horizon and the Ocean Boomer I have pictures of her on another website www.hulltrawler.net look under forum gallery and then tab snacker.Marrs had 3 Marbella built first one in 1966 then 1987/88 and then in the late 90s


----------



## snacker

Hi Fazzer
try this website for more pictures of the Marbella from launch to where she is today www.gooleships.co.uk tab on the link under Built at Goole then follow the year hope this is of any good to you regards snacker


----------



## fazzer

Cheers Snacker, It's been along time since I plied my trade in the Hull fishing industry but I have many fond memories. I spent most of my time with Marrs with a few trips for Newingtons and Thomas Hamblings. It might be my memory playing tricks on me but I can only remember the good times.. Thanks for the links... Faz


----------



## rubyrose

I'm fairly new to this site but my Grandfather, Robert F. Parrott, worked on H393 Butterfly (he later became a skipper) and was mentioned in a Hull Daily Mail article because he brought this boat home in extremely difficult conditions ,after two of the crew were washed overboard and died during a very bad storm. (See previous message to Masterfrith and article on internet reference William Oliver). Incidentially he also served in both the 1st and 2nd World Wars working on a minesweeper, took white uniforms to Norway and was apparently mentioned in Dispatches for chasing a German boat.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Blue in Bim said:


> PC I assume would be Police Constable. Think in the early days Dick had a sailing vessel named 'Biche' (not sure of spelling) which he ran out of Ipswich. Would be interesting to know where he is now.


Ian, see posts under MV Debut for more info re Dick Brookes.

John T.


----------



## Ivan at sea

Have just discovered this forum with help from others, to whom I remaim indebted

Sailed on Swanland H402 in 1952 as a pleasurer aged 13, and am trying to get a photo of her, she was built as Kings grey GY486 (built 1915) and Artic Rover H402 (1950), having a photo would complete my collection of ships served on,

Also sailed on "St Benedict" (319) following year, if I remember rightly skipper was George Kent, but now in my 70's so memories do fade, plus fact famous removal company lost all my records whilst in storage when I was living abroad, did not lose the replaceable things only lost the irreplaceable, but found out that this normal occurence in life!

All the best to all, all your comments bring back so many good memories

Ivan at sea


----------



## snacker

There was a Skipper called George Kent who sailed in Boyd line I sailed with him in 1966 on the Arctic Vandal last i heard he had gone to New Zealand on the Octago (Arctic) Buccaneer no doubt somebody will had to this also take a look at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com regards Ian


----------



## Ivan at sea

snacker said:


> There was a Skipper called George Kent who sailed in Boyd line I sailed with him in 1966 on the Arctic Vandal last i heard he had gone to New Zealand on the Octago (Arctic) Buccaneer no doubt somebody will had to this also take a look at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com regards Ian


Hi Ian

Thanks for this, nice site and very interesting, all those memories flooding back, how sad the photos of disused docks, so thats what they call progress

I believe Skipper George Kent I sailed with also had a trawlerman son called george, who also became a skipper.

Rgds

Ivan


----------



## Rosalie21

I'm looking for information about my great grandfather John Henry Gilchrist born about 1881 he was a crew member on the Sark in 1901 census.

Also looking for information about my father Harold S Rogerson died 1946 when he fell from his ship in Newport Gwent.

any help would be welcome


----------



## RayJordandpo

_"take a look at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com regards Ian"_

Ian,
I've just had a look at your website. Excellent stuff, I have never sailed on a trawler in my life, my only involvement was the Cod Wars on the tugs with United towing but being a seaman from Hull I am very interested in the bygone years of Hull's fishing industry. My Grandfather (Harry Lead) was a trawler skipper with the box fleets. After the demise of the fishing industry a lot of the trawler lads came on the tugs and had some great yarns to tell about their exploits on the trawlers (good and bad). Blokes like: George Hatch, Keith Leaming, Brian Dudding (went back on trawlers and was lost on the Gaul) Gordon Gay, Harry Kent, Arthur Brettel (Bill's brother) to name a few. I thought Daniel Platten's writing about Hessle Road sums it up perfectly.
I remember an incident in the sixties when the 'Arctic Adventurer' had a boiler explosion and three crew members tragically lost their lives, I was on the tug 'Workman' and we took over the tow from the 'St Mathew' The lads on the Adventurer hadn't eaten a proper meal in days, they came aboard and we shared what few stores we had with them. They cooked a pan of "shackles' in our galley and got stuck in. What will always stick in my mind was that they insisted in cleaning up after them, the galley, messroom, everywhere, they left the ship spotless. They had been through a very harrowing experience yet found time to repay our hospitality. I have the most utter respect for the trawlermen of years gone by who in my mind had by far the most dangerous job of any seafarers.
PS
I see that the government are still wriggling out of paying compensation to the trawlermen who lost their livelihoods after the last Cod War. How does those politicians sleep at night?


----------



## Rosalie21

*Hull Shipping Vessels*



Rosalie21 said:


> I'm looking for information about my great grandfather John Henry Gilchrist born about 1881 he was a crew member on the Sark in 1901 census.
> 
> Also looking for information about my father Harold S Rogerson died 1946 when he fell from his ship in Newport Gwent.
> 
> any help would be welcome


Harold S Rogerson Just to to let you know I have found my fathers grave after 63 years, have visited and said my farewell to him very sad day

Rosalie


----------



## Rosalie21

I'm looking for information about my great grandfather John Henry Gilchrist born in Hull about 1881 he sailed from Hull and he was a crew member on the Sark in the 1901 census


----------



## beverlonian

Would anyone have a photo of the Cape Delgado which was lost in 1933? Two of the crew were William Neale (age 19) who was my Uncle after whom I was named, and Fred Bland (also age 19) who was William's uncle. There is a photo on the hulltrawler.net web-site, but are there others?


----------



## RayFraser

*Lady Lavinia & Family Search/Info*

I have posted this message on other foums (Family/Fishing Vessels), but as this is a Hull page and it's fishing vessels thought it more appropriate to post on here.

I have been searching for my family and recently found out that my Grandfather Charles James (Walker) Harrison died along with his step brother Jacob Walker on the Lady Lavinia which sailed out off Hull in Feb 1938 and was last heard of in March 1938. Charles was Mate and Jacob captain.

I have also recently found my father & uncle who both worked on the trawlers up to the mid-70's, they are called Alfred COLIN Harrison & Clifford Harrison, so any information/photos of either the Lady Lavinia or Colin/Cliff would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I thought the "H" reference & number was unique to each boat, the Lady Lavinia being H160, but have since found other boats registered as H160 (see below)?

H160 SAPHIRE H160 LADY LAVINIA H160 FYLDEA H160 HOWARD


----------



## cueball44

RayFraser said:


> I have posted this message on other foums (Family/Fishing Vessels), but as this is a Hull page and it's fishing vessels thought it more appropriate to post on here.
> 
> I have been searching for my family and recently found out that my Grandfather Charles James (Walker) Harrison died along with his step brother Jacob Walker on the Lady Lavinia which sailed out off Hull in Feb 1938 and was last heard of in March 1938. Charles was Mate and Jacob captain.
> 
> I have also recently found my father & uncle who both worked on the trawlers up to the mid-70's, they are called Alfred COLIN Harrison & Clifford Harrison, so any information/photos of either the Lady Lavinia or Colin/Cliff would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, I thought the "H" reference & number was unique to each boat, the Lady Lavinia being H160, but have since found other boats registered as H160 (see below)?
> 
> H160 SAPHIRE H160 LADY LAVINIA H160 FYLDEA H160 HOWARD


Have you tried ''The Hull Trawler Forum'' it is easy to join, i got some useful information about my uncle who was killed on the Hull trawler 'Picador' after a merchant ship ran it down in the north sea in 1936.'cueball44'


----------



## tenterden

SAPPHIRE H160 built 1891 ==HOWARD H160 built 1930 and the FYLDEA H160 built 1930 are the same ship ==LADY LAVINIA H160 built 1935 == FAITHFUL H160 built ??


----------



## tina thompson

Mark Taxis said:


> I am on a survey ship which started life as the Marbella, built in Goole 1966.
> Now called the John Lethbridge. I will post a photo in the gallery, not sure how to place a photo in the thread
> Mark


hi mark,hope your well.my dad sailed on the marbella out of hull,he was on her from 22/12/71 till 6/2/72 im trying to find out what his trawler whould of looked like.i cant find any on here maybe not looking in right places lol,but i am trying if you can get one on could you let me know please.thank you


----------



## tina thompson

*help please*

hello every one,im still not used to this yet! i uploaded a photo of my dad and some of his freinds,now i cant find it.can some one please help me,im sorry to be a pain just im realy interestead in trawlers he sailed on.in the picture are 3 other young men i dont know,thay are gutting fish below deck.thank you so much (Wave)


----------



## RayFraser

Thanks Tenterden for that info, but the point I was asking was that I thought H160 was a unique number for that particular Trawler, but it turns out not to be the case, so what did the reference H160 stand for?


----------



## trotterdotpom

H160 is the fishing registration number of the ship. "H" is the letter which indicates the port from which the ship operates. "H" means Hull, "GY" means Grimsby, etc.

As far as I know, the ship could change names, such as when transferring to a new owner, but it would keep the same registration number. When the ship is finally scrapped, the registration number becomes available to be issued to another another ship - presumeably the next in line.

John T.


----------



## RayFraser

Thanks for that JohnT.


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

If you look at the link below it shows a few photo's of the Marbellea from her launch day in 1966 to her various states of conversion through to 2005.

http://www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/marbella.htm

Hope you find it of interest.


Regards

Graham


----------



## tina thompson

*thank you*



gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> If you look at the link below it shows a few photo's of the Marbellea from her launch day in 1966 to her various states of conversion through to 2005.
> 
> http://www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/marbella.htm
> 
> Hope you find it of interest.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


hi graham,thank you so much for the link to the marbella.i did find it very interesting,and now i can print pictures to go beside my dads fishing records.(Thumb)


----------



## Waterfordee

Hello ,
knew some of the crew on the Cassio when it came to Australia.
My Father sail and fish from Hull for year's ,his name was Harry Ford ,think he hada few nicknames.he passed away on 10/09 this year,another good one gone.


----------



## Waterfordee

Hello Tina ,
Can you send me your Dad's name ,my friend Ted Dennet work on the Marbella for a while.
Rgds Harry


----------



## Waterfordee

Hello ,can you tell me your name .
I went to Trinty house in 68 to 72 then went to Australia and went in the offshore industry


----------



## Roger Griffiths

*Diligence (h217)*

Hello,
Has anyone the career details of the Hull registered DILIGENCE (H217) cica WW1
Sorry that is all I have.

regards
Roger


----------



## gil mayes

Not an easy one Roger.
DILIGENCE was a 1st Class sailing trawler with auxiliary engine and registered Part IV therefore no O.N. She was registered at Hull 19.12.1914 as (H217) having transferred from Scarborough as (SH296). She was sold in 12.9.1916 and was sold again to Whitby and Hull registry cancelled 11.9.1917.
Gil.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Gil,
I guessed as much when I could not find her register at TNA. No matter I will look at the Whitby returns and take it from there. Thanks for the lead.

regards
Roger


----------



## cueball44

Waterfordee said:


> Hello ,
> knew some of the crew on the Cassio when it came to Australia.
> My Father sail and fish from Hull for year's ,his name was Harry Ford ,think he hada few nicknames.he passed away on 10/09 this year,another good one gone.


Was he nicknamed ''Rolly Ford''?.'cueball44'


----------



## HAMANIM

Sadly the shipping industry (fishing) has declined in Hull I remember as a kid seeing loads of trawlers and even the port has declined. There used to be a shipyard on the River and Hull and often coasters visited but unfortunately that industry has also gone.


----------



## Waterfordee

Rolly Ford was my uncle ,he ended up in NZ and passed away ten year's ago.
I think my Dad had a few names .
We left Hull in 1973 ,he had the Kingston Emerald and Kingston Pearl for a few year's


----------



## tina thompson

*reply*



Waterfordee said:


> Hello Tina ,
> Can you send me your Dad's name ,my friend Ted Dennet work on the Marbella for a while.
> Rgds Harry


hello harry,thank you for your message.my dads name was david hunter,he worked on the marbella as a spare hand.i dont know what that job was,i do have my dads fishing records of all the trawlers he was on.these dates are of when my dad was on the marbella 22/12/71, 4/5/76 .(Wave)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

If you take a look at the link below there is referance to the Hunter family along with some photo's and there records. Could they be your relations?

http://hulltrawler.net/

Regards


Graham


----------



## tina thompson

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> If you take a look at the link below there is referance to the Hunter family along with some photo's and there records. Could they be your relations?
> 
> http://hulltrawler.net/
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Graham


h_ graham, thank you for the link.going to check it out now.will let you know if thay are my relations.(Wave)_


----------



## snacker

Hi Tina I knew a lot of the lads that sailed on the Marbella Tom Jessop Wick Pullen to name a couple check out my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com it will give you an idea of what life was like in the fishing years all the best Ian


----------



## tina thompson

snacker said:


> Hi Tina I knew a lot of the lads that sailed on the Marbella Tom Jessop Wick Pullen to name a couple check out my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com it will give you an idea of what life was like in the fishing years all the best Ian


hi ian,thanks for the link.when i tryed it didnt get any thing about trawlers,will give it another goand see what happens.


----------



## tina thompson

tina thompson said:


> h_ graham, thank you for the link.going to check it out now.will let you know if thay are my relations.(Wave)_


_

hello graham,ive had a look at the link you sent to me.i have not been able to get the info,could you point me in the right wat please.(Thumb)_


----------



## nicolina

Waterfordee.
Regarding the Hull surename Ford!!!
On the South East Corner off Iceland there was a bank named after a skipper sailing for the Kingston S T Co who did fish a lot in this area.
The name of the bank was Ford Bank and i think the name of the skipper was either Harry ore Henry Ford.


----------



## tina thompson

Waterfordee said:


> Hello Tina ,
> Can you send me your Dad's name ,my friend Ted Dennet work on the Marbella for a while.
> Rgds Harry


hello harry,im so sorry ive not replyed before now.my dads name was david hunter.i have all his sailing records and a picture of him with 3 other men all gutting fish.i dont know who thay are,if i can get a picture to up load you will be able to see them all together.rgds tina (Thumb)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

Open the link at the top of the page click genioligy you wil get a box of options click fishing families then scroll down tthe page to hunter.

I hope that helps.

Regards.
graham


----------



## cueball44

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Open the link at the top of the page click genioligy you wil get a box of options click fishing families then scroll down tthe page to hunter.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Regards.
> graham


You have to join first.(Smoke)'cueball44'


----------



## gkh151

Hi cueball and Tina,

Sorry I forgot that bit, getting old gets to the memory.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## gkh151

Hi cueball,

You said you have to join first. just realised I hav'nt joined but I can veiw the page. But since you pointed it out I will join. I find as an ex Grimsby decky looking at the history of the fishing industry fasinating. I suppose once its in your blood it stays there.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## cueball44

gkh151 said:


> Hi cueball,
> 
> You said you have to join first. just realised I hav'nt joined but I can veiw the page. But since you pointed it out I will join. I find as an ex Grimsby decky looking at the history of the fishing industry fasinating. I suppose once its in your blood it stays there.
> 
> Regards.
> Graham


Hull Trawler Forum is a good site as well, there is some good pics on there of trawlers and the crews. I live in Hull but i have a brother who lives in Grimsby who used to be trawling and then finnished up working on the immingham oil terminal.(Thumb)'cueball44'


----------



## Rosalie21

*Hull Fishing Vessels*

Hi Guys 
Just found this on google search, however when I've logged in I cannot find it John Henry Gilchrist was also my Great Grandfather and would like to get in touch with the person who posted it hope someone can help me find them Thank you

Rosalie

hull fishing vessels - Page 11 - Ships Nostalgia20 Mar 2010 ... came down to hull from newcastle with the ranger fishing co. fleet ... she is still sailing as research ship "Southern Surveyor", owned by the Australian .... I'm looking for information about my great grandfather John Henry Gilchrist born about 1881 he was a crew member on the Sark in 1901 census. ...
www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=460032


----------



## tina thompson

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Open the link at the top of the page click genioligy you wil get a box of options click fishing families then scroll down tthe page to hunter.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Regards.
> graham[/ hello graham,thank you for that.i did have a look not sure if any one is related to me,will have to check with my dads sisters and see if thay know the names.i will keep you posted regards tina(Smoke)


----------



## snacker

*David Hunter*



tina thompson said:


> hello harry,thank you for your message.my dads name was david hunter,he worked on the marbella as a spare hand.i dont know what that job was,i do have my dads fishing records of all the trawlers he was on.these dates are of when my dad was on the marbella 22/12/71, 4/5/76 .(Wave)


Hi Did your father live on Greatfield Estate when he was younger as I knew a Fisherman called Dave Hunter who sailed in Marrs in the 1960,s and went to the same school as me.Often used to see him down the dock or in the pubs I sailed in Boyd line regards Ian


----------



## tina thompson

snacker said:


> Hi Did your father live on Greatfield Estate when he was younger as I knew a Fisherman called Dave Hunter who sailed in Marrs in the 1960,s and went to the same school as me.Often used to see him down the dock or in the pubs I sailed in Boyd line regards Ian


hi ian,yes he did.and when he was home one of the pubs he loved was rainers on hessel rd,i last saw my dad when i was 6 or 7 so trying to find old freinds and maybe if im lucky some old photos of him.i got all his records from the sea mans mission in hull,i have found my uncle malcoms family just trying to find uncle frank now.thank you so much cant beleave i have found some one who knew my dad.(==D)


----------



## cueball44

tina thompson said:


> hi ian,yes he did.and when he was home one of the pubs he loved was rainers on hessel rd,i last saw my dad when i was 6 or 7 so trying to find old freinds and maybe if im lucky some old photos of him.i got all his records from the sea mans mission in hull,i have found my uncle malcoms family just trying to find uncle frank now.thank you so much cant beleave i have found some one who knew my dad.(==D)


How old would your father have been now?. Hessle Roader,'cueball44


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> How old would your father have been now?. Hessle Roader,'cueball44


hi cueball,my dad whould be 73.his birthday is april the 4th,he passed away in 1978.(Wave)


----------



## cueball44

tina thompson said:


> hi cueball,my dad whould be 73.his birthday is april the 4th,he passed away in 1978.(Wave)


The ''Hunter'' i was thinking of would have been about 66 now, but that does not mean that i did'nt know your dad from hessle road, a photo would help.(Pint)'cueball44'


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> The ''Hunter'' i was thinking of would have been about 66 now, but that does not mean that i did'nt know your dad from hessle road, a photo would help.(Pint)'cueball44'


that might be one of his brothers,i think thay all went on to trawlers.i will get a picture up later on today,still trying to get it small enough to upload.i will also put on all my uncles you might know them to,have to go just now will be back on later today.take care [=D]


----------



## tina thompson

tina thompson said:


> that might be one of his brothers,i think thay all went on to trawlers.i will get a picture up later on today,still trying to get it small enough to upload.i will also put on all my uncles you might know them to,have to go just now will be back on later today.take care [=D]


hi cueball 44,here are my uncles names malcom hunter,clifford hunter and frank hunter.my uncle frank was a teacher at nortical house trinnity street hull,im just waiting for more info from dads family i have found.still trying to up load photos.(Wave)


----------



## cueball44

tina thompson said:


> hi cueball 44,here are my uncles names malcom hunter,clifford hunter and frank hunter.my uncle frank was a teacher at nortical house trinnity street hull,im just waiting for more info from dads family i have found.still trying to up load photos.(Wave)


The one i can remember from down dock and the local hessle road pubs is mally, but i was thinking barry, its the little grey cells getting confused nowadays, the last time i was talking to a ''Hunter'' was in dick wrights ''Vauxhall'' hessle road about 15 or so years ago.(Read)'cueball44'


----------



## snacker

*Frank Hunter*



tina thompson said:


> hi cueball 44,here are my uncles names malcom hunter,clifford hunter and frank hunter.my uncle frank was a teacher at nortical house trinnity street hull,im just waiting for more info from dads family i have found.still trying to up load photos.(Wave)


Hi Tina
When I was at Deckie Learner School down Boulivard which was next to Nautical College we had a teacher called Frank Hunter I believe he was ex merchant Navy this was in 1966 had some great laughs with him, very strict guy but great to get on with.Bill Woodall was the other teacher ex Trawler Skipper, happy days


----------



## tina thompson

snacker said:


> Hi Tina
> When I was at Deckie Learner School down Boulivard which was next to Nautical College we had a teacher called Frank Hunter I believe he was ex merchant Navy this was in 1966 had some great laughs with him, very strict guy but great to get on with.Bill Woodall was the other teacher ex Trawler Skipper, happy days


hi snacker,thats my uncle frank thank you so much for your post.ive heard he was a funny guy,i know he is still alive but cant find out where,he is still in hull but no one has an address for him.well at least ive found some one who knows my uncle frank.you are a gem snacker (Wave)(Bounce)


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> The one i can remember from down dock and the local hessle road pubs is mally, but i was thinking barry, its the little grey cells getting confused nowadays, the last time i was talking to a ''Hunter'' was in dick wrights ''Vauxhall'' hessle road about 15 or so years ago.(Read)'cueball44'


hi cueball,you to are a gem.thats my uncle malcom,every body called him mally.he been gone a while now such a shame,im finding such a lot out about all my family in hull just a pity some of them have gone and will be sailing the waves for ever.god bless them all.x(Pint)


----------



## snacker

*Frank Hunter*



tina thompson said:


> hi snacker,thats my uncle frank thank you so much for your post.ive heard he was a funny guy,i know he is still alive but cant find out where,he is still in hull but no one has an address for him.well at least ive found some one who knows my uncle frank.you are a gem snacker (Wave)(Bounce)


Hi Tina 
The last I heard of your Uncle Frank was that he lived in the Willerby Road area and used the Hop Pole Pub but that was a few years ago.


----------



## tina thompson

good evening every body,please check out the photos i have got up thanks to my daughter who had to do it for me.thay are of my dad and some of his freinds away at sea,the others are my uncles malcom and uncle clifford and my uncle frank.


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> The one i can remember from down dock and the local hessle road pubs is mally, but i was thinking barry, its the little grey cells getting confused nowadays, the last time i was talking to a ''Hunter'' was in dick wrights ''Vauxhall'' hessle road about 15 or so years ago.(Read)'cueball44'


hi cueball,i got some photos up of my dad and some of his freinds away at sea.and one each of my uncles,i think thay where all fisher men.(Smoke)


----------



## RayJordandpo

I knew a Malcom Hunter and Frank Hunter from Hull from my supply boat days in the Persian Gulf. They were both supply boat skippers, Malcom was ex Hull trawlers and Frank was ex MN with Bankline (often stayed at Stella Maris down Anlaby Road) They both worked for Mansel Offshore when I knew them. Late seventies, early eighties.


----------



## tina thompson

RayJordandpo said:


> I knew a Malcom Hunter and Frank Hunter from Hull from my supply boat days in the Persian Gulf. They were both supply boat skippers, Malcom was ex Hull trawlers and Frank was ex MN with Bankline (often stayed at Stella Maris down Anlaby Road) They both worked for Mansel Offshore when I knew them. Late seventies, early eighties.


hi ray,thank you so much for your post.its so nice to find people who knew my family,i never saw my family after we left hull until last mounth so its been 37yrs.i found them useing the fishermens mission in hull,do you know if any one has any old photos thay could put up for me to see.(Wave)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

I am pleased to see that you are now finding some information about your familys fishing days (once you start it becomes addictive). It seems you have found some of the members that new some of your family and they have named some of there local pubs where they used to go for a drink. It may be worth paying some of these a visit as you can sometimes get loads of info just by talking to the locals.


Good luck with your future finds and I hope you find them interesting and educational.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## tina thompson

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> I am pleased to see that you are now finding some information about your familys fishing days (once you start it becomes addictive). It seems you have found some of the members that new some of your family and they have named some of there local pubs where they used to go for a drink. It may be worth paying some of these a visit as you can sometimes get loads of info just by talking to the locals.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your future finds and I hope you find them interesting and educational.
> 
> Regards.
> Graham


hi graham,thank you for your message.i am finding a lot of things about my family,and your right it dose get addictive.i have to been to rainers on hessle road,and met some realy nice people who helped me find my aunty sheila who still lives in hull.with in an hour i had her address and phone number,with in a week we where having tea together.its so nice to know that there are people who are willing to help.my husband has a lot of respect for what all the guys do aboard trawlers,and thinks thay are all so brave as its one job he couldnt do.i am finding the help i get from every one on this site is great,this is one thing i will carry on doing now its great to be learning about how my dad and his brothers all worked on ships and trawlers.reguards tina(Wave)


----------



## tina thompson

RayJordandpo said:


> I knew a Malcom Hunter and Frank Hunter from Hull from my supply boat days in the Persian Gulf. They were both supply boat skippers, Malcom was ex Hull trawlers and Frank was ex MN with Bankline (often stayed at Stella Maris down Anlaby Road) They both worked for Mansel Offshore when I knew them. Late seventies, early eighties.


hi ray,could you please let me know what stella maris is.if its a pub i can get a phone number for them,to see if my uncle frank still gose in.(Wave)


----------



## tina thompson

tina thompson said:


> hi ray,could you please let me know what stella maris is.if its a pub i can get a phone number for them,to see if my uncle frank still gose in.(Wave)


p.s ray,thay are both my uncles.had to check with my uncle malcoms wife just to make sure and she is realy pleased that im finding freinds who knew them and worked besside them.(==D)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

I am glad to hear that you have found your aunt Shelly and i am sure you will both share some great memories. Your husband is right it is a job that takes a lot of courage to do I sailed with an ex miner in the late 60's who thought was the hardest job ever. Once he had to go on deck in a howling gale and haul the gear and then gut the fish soon changed his mind. He lasted one trip. I am sure you will get loads more help and info from the members of this site me included you can PM me if you want and I will gladly try my best to help if I can.

Regards.

Graham


----------



## tina thompson

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> I am glad to hear that you have found your aunt Shelly and i am sure you will both share some great memories. Your husband is right it is a job that takes a lot of courage to do I sailed with an ex miner in the late 60's who thought was the hardest job ever. Once he had to go on deck in a howling gale and haul the gear and then gut the fish soon changed his mind. He lasted one trip. I am sure you will get loads more help and info from the members of this site me included you can PM me if you want and I will gladly try my best to help if I can.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Graham


hi graham,thank you so much this means so much to me.i did have to smile reading your post about the miner,not a job for the soft ones.i have put some photos up with the help of my daughter,as i couldnt do it and im not to good with doing things on lap top.i have found all the gentlemen on this site very helpfull,and its realy nice to hear all about life at sea and the jobs you all had to do bloody hard way to earn a wage but it seems like it was second nature to some of you.(Pint)


----------



## tina thompson

i have just put in the surnames of my dad and my uncles,at last slowly getting the hang of this.


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina thanks for you PM I have just sent you a reply.

Regards.

Graham


----------



## RayJordandpo

tina thompson said:


> p.s ray,thay are both my uncles.had to check with my uncle malcoms wife just to make sure and she is realy pleased that im finding freinds who knew them and worked besside them.(==D)


Hi Tina,
Stella Maris is (was) a mission to seafarers down Anlaby Road opposite the infirmary in Hull. I think it is long gone but I'm sure someone on here can give you more information on that. It had rooms to rent for seamen and Frank often stayed there when he was on leave from Bank Line. He was a friend of an old shipmate of mine in Bank line (Andy Appleby) sadly no longer with us. I remember Malcom and Frank from Mansell Offshore in the Gulf, I heard that Malcom quit offshore and went back fishing as a factory manager on the freezer trawlers but I don't know if that's true. One thing I do remember from those days, Frank was on a dive support vessel famed for having a large tank on deck full of tropical fish like an aquarium, sounds daft I know but true. I'm wracking my brains trying to think of the ship's name but it will come to me. Anything else I remember I will let you know.
Take care
Ray


----------



## robl

*Uncle Frank*

Hi Tina,

I just joined yesterday and imagine my surprise when I saw Frank Hunter's beaming face. I sailed with him on the mv Olivebank, one of the Bank Line's finest vessels. He joined in Durban I believe it was sometime in the mid 70's. He arrived to replace our Chief Officer who had a run in with a sharp knife and a side of beef in the meat locker (don't ask)
I was the third officer at the time, Ray Parry was second and Captain Grist was in command of the motely crew.
After we left the ship I visited with Frank in Hull a few times, I believe he lived in the Merchant Navy Club (or a similarly named place) in Hull. I remember him well to this day as a fine gentleman and a good friend. Any news you can give me of him would be most welcome as I am now back in the UK after an absence of some 25 years. Should you wish to hear more about the trip together let me know and I will try to rack the old brain............I hope you get this post as I mentioned I have just joined and barely know my way around,
Best Regards, Rob.
Reply With Quote


----------



## tina thompson

RayJordandpo said:


> Hi Tina,
> Stella Maris is (was) a mission to seafarers down Anlaby Road opposite the infirmary in Hull. I think it is long gone but I'm sure someone on here can give you more information on that. It had rooms to rent for seamen and Frank often stayed there when he was on leave from Bank Line. He was a friend of an old shipmate of mine in Bank line (Andy Appleby) sadly no longer with us. I remember Malcom and Frank from Mansell Offshore in the Gulf, I heard that Malcom quit offshore and went back fishing as a factory manager on the freezer trawlers but I don't know if that's true. One thing I do remember from those days, Frank was on a dive support vessel famed for having a large tank on deck full of tropical fish like an aquarium, sounds daft I know but true. I'm wracking my brains trying to think of the ship's name but it will come to me. Anything else I remember I will let you know.
> Take care
> Ray


hi ray,thank you so much for your message.its great im finding out loads of things about my dads family,and its all thanks to a great site and all the great people who use it.(K)


----------



## tina thompson

robl said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> I just joined yesterday and imagine my surprise when I saw Frank Hunter's beaming face. I sailed with him on the mv Olivebank, one of the Bank Line's finest vessels. He joined in Durban I believe it was sometime in the mid 70's. He arrived to replace our Chief Officer who had a run in with a sharp knife and a side of beef in the meat locker (don't ask)
> I was the third officer at the time, Ray Parry was second and Captain Grist was in command of the motely crew.
> After we left the ship I visited with Frank in Hull a few times, I believe he lived in the Merchant Navy Club (or a similarly named place) in Hull. I remember him well to this day as a fine gentleman and a good friend. Any news you can give me of him would be most welcome as I am now back in the UK after an absence of some 25 years. Should you wish to hear more about the trip together let me know and I will try to rack the old brain............I hope you get this post as I mentioned I have just joined and barely know my way around,
> Best Regards, Rob.
> Reply With Quote


hello rob,i whould love to hear more about my uncle frank and any of his brothers.im trying to trace uncle frank i know he still lives in hull but no one seems to know where,but i havent given up and will find him.i am waiting for more photos of uncle frank and brothers from my aunty sheila she was married to my uncle malcom,who passed away a few years ago saddly.i will keep you updated on any thing i can find out and fingers crossed we will find uncle frank.(Thumb)


----------



## cueball44

tina thompson said:


> i have just put in the surnames of my dad and my uncles,at last slowly getting the hang of this.


Did they call your grand father ''Jimmy Hunter''?. 'cueball44'


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> Did they call your grand father ''Jimmy Hunter''?. 'cueball44'


good mornning cueball,my grandad was called malcom his nick name was winker.i have a picture of him which i will get my daughter to put on site for me.(Thumb)


----------



## tina thompson

tina thompson said:


> hello rob,i whould love to hear more about my uncle frank and any of his brothers.im trying to trace uncle frank i know he still lives in hull but no one seems to know where,but i havent given up and will find him.i am waiting for more photos of uncle frank and brothers from my aunty sheila she was married to my uncle malcom,who passed away a few years ago saddly.i will keep you updated on any thing i can find out and fingers crossed we will find uncle frank.(Thumb)


hi rob,i hope you are well.i rang the merchant navy club in hull over the weekend,nobody knows of frank so i will have to try again see if there is any where eles he might be.i will keep you posted,i hope your finding this site as much fun as i am.(Thumb)


----------



## gkh151

> i rang the merchant navy club in hull over the weekend,nobody knows of frank so i will have to try again see if there is any where eles he might be.i will keep you posted,i hope your finding this site as much fun as i am.


Hi Tina,

You might like to try the seafarers centre in hull as I understand it is another place that seamen stay in Hull. The details are in the link provided.

http://www.missiontoseafarers.org/ports/hull

Regards.

Graham


----------



## cueball44

tina thompson said:


> good mornning cueball,my grandad was called malcolm his nick name was winker.i have a picture of him which i will get my daughter to put on site for me.(Thumb)


i have found out that your uncle Mally went on coasters as skipper, a lad called Gus Spoose sailed with him. there was a mention of another ''Hunter'' called ''Ian'', does that ring a bell. (Thumb)'cueball44


----------



## tina thompson

gkh151 said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> You might like to try the seafarers centre in hull as I understand it is another place that seamen stay in Hull. The details are in the link provided.
> 
> http://www.missiontoseafarers.org/ports/hull
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Graham


hi graham,thank you for the link.i have benn in touch with them so now im just waiting for a reply,fingers crossed.(Pint)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

I am pleased that you have got in touch with them and I hope it will bear some fruit.

Good Luck
Graham


----------



## tina thompson

cueball44 said:


> i have found out that your uncle Mally went on coasters as skipper, a lad called Gus Spoose sailed with him. there was a mention of another ''Hunter'' called ''Ian'', does that ring a bell. (Thumb)'cueball44


hi there cueball,thank you so much for your message.the ian hunter is not part of the same family,there are lots of hunters but all diffrent familys.im still going to try and find frank,and any one who knew my grandad his nick name was winker.(A)


----------



## gkh151

Hi Tina,

Just a thought. Have you tried the census records I think you can use ancestory .com on a freetrial. May be worth a look, another place is the electoral register for Hull I think yiu can veiw it at your local library.

Graham


----------



## karldobo

Steve Farrow said:


> Can anybody remember the name of the vessel that almost chopped the Kingston Pearl in half off Immingham. I think it was either an oil tanker or an ore carrier, possibly mid-seventies.
> Here is a thumbnail of her being patched-up.
> Steve


was it the King Alfred of Cayzer Irvine?


----------



## Steve Farrow

That's the one...KING ALFRED, an ore carrier, thanks for that.


----------



## fred watson

fred watson
ex sparky onthe hull steam trawler Brunham
You fisherfolk sure can talk. gone through oodles of your stuff and came upon the correspondence on Othello, the last steam trawler out of hull. From your research you must be right but when I was on the Brunham we always thought we were the last coal burner out of hull. Looking at that maybe the Othello was an oil burner. I did three 21 day trips on the Brunham fishing up off Iceland in the cod war. A hard thankless life but it made sufficient impression on me to write about the last trip I did as it happened. Even now as I read it the vividness and the aliveness of those times come back. I see I have dated the start of it as 17th october 59. That makes me 20 years old at that time. The skipper on that last trip was Bill Redepenig known as Black Bart, he had wrecked a couple of previous boats he had skippered and Brunham was his last chance. I was a deep sea man passing the time through a shipping depression and I couldnt get back to the comforts of deap sea and the tropics soon enough. But I was glad I did it. They weren't so much hard men but more men who did a hard job. I have never ceased to admire them.
great days to look back on.


----------



## cueball44

fred watson said:


> fred watson
> ex sparky onthe hull steam trawler Brunham
> You fisherfolk sure can talk. gone through oodles of your stuff and came upon the correspondence on Othello, the last steam trawler out of hull. From your research you must be right but when I was on the Brunham we always thought we were the last coal burner out of hull. Looking at that maybe the Othello was an oil burner. I did three 21 day trips on the Brunham fishing up off Iceland in the cod war. A hard thankless life but it made sufficient impression on me to write about the last trip I did as it happened. Even now as I read it the vividness and the aliveness of those times come back. I see I have dated the start of it as 17th october 59. That makes me 20 years old at that time. The skipper on that last trip was Bill Redepenig known as Black Bart, he had wrecked a couple of previous boats he had skippered and Brunham was his last chance. I was a deep sea man passing the time through a shipping depression and I couldnt get back to the comforts of deap sea and the tropics soon enough. But I was glad I did it. They weren't so much hard men but more men who did a hard job. I have never ceased to admire them.
> great days to look back on.


Brunham H89 (Hendricksons) scrapped 1960, i was cooks assistant on the ''Evander'' same firm in 1959. 'cueball44'


----------



## fred watson

Hi cueball
I'm not suprised the Brunham was scrapped soon after I left. She was pretty basic. The cook on board while I was on her had part of one hand missing if I remember rightly. He would take a stock of eggs etc onboard and sell them to us if we got fed up of fish. I dont remember him having an assistant. you must have been very young.
fred the sparks


----------



## cueball44

fred watson said:


> Hi cueball
> I'm not suprised the Brunham was scrapped soon after I left. She was pretty basic. The cook on board while I was on her had part of one hand missing if I remember rightly. He would take a stock of eggs etc onboard and sell them to us if we got fed up of fish. I dont remember him having an assistant. you must have been very young.
> fred the sparks


Hi Fred, i was 15 when i sailed on the Evander, she was an old ship as well, she was used by the navy in the war as many others were, the cook on the Brunham must have sailed without a gally boy, he might have missed the ship and they could not get a replacement in time, anyway i suppose the deckie learner would have helped him out. It came as a shock to me when i got on board the Evander, and it nearly put me off going to sea, on our way home off flambrough i said to the cook ''this is the last time i wash up on this ship'' he gave me a clip round the ear and said ''it is unlucky to say such things as we are not in the dock yet'', anyway i finally went on the more modern ships that were more comfortable. 'cueball44'


----------



## Bystander

fred watson said:


> fred watson
> ex sparky onthe hull steam trawler Brunham
> You fisherfolk sure can talk. gone through oodles of your stuff and came upon the correspondence on Othello, the last steam trawler out of hull. From your research you must be right but when I was on the Brunham we always thought we were the last coal burner out of hull. Looking at that maybe the Othello was an oil burner. I did three 21 day trips on the Brunham fishing up off Iceland in the cod war. A hard thankless life but it made sufficient impression on me to write about the last trip I did as it happened. Even now as I read it the vividness and the aliveness of those times come back. I see I have dated the start of it as 17th october 59. That makes me 20 years old at that time. The skipper on that last trip was Bill Redepenig known as Black Bart, he had wrecked a couple of previous boats he had skippered and Brunham was his last chance. I was a deep sea man passing the time through a shipping depression and I couldnt get back to the comforts of deap sea and the tropics soon enough. But I was glad I did it. They weren't so much hard men but more men who did a hard job. I have never ceased to admire them.
> great days to look back on.


Hello Fred

Nice to read your post about a Henricksen ship and skipper. I sailed with Skipper Bill Redipenning (also referred to as "Readycash") in Victrix on my second trip as a wireless operator - the mate was Freddy Trowell and "Moses" was one of the firemen. It was quite a revelation to a callow youth such as I was at the time (more of that later). We were supposed to sail early Saturday morning but were shorthanded and were sent home to return Saturday afternoon. Again shorthanded, the Ships' Husband tried to get Victrix into the river to await a replacement. The Bosun was having none of it, taking hold of a hook round the shroud which was keeping the tug alongside, he threw it back on to its foredeck whilst simultaneously suggesting that they stick it in a place "where the sun doesn't shine". Back home again until early Sunday morning by which time we had aquired a "tide jump" Bosun but no sparehand. Back home again until early Monday morning when we managed to get away having had a replacement sparehand (Spanish, virtually no English, no gear (told there was plenty of gear on board!!!) but pleasant and willing, foisted upon us.

Off we go to the White Sea and the commencement of my tuition in "worldly matters" relating to sex and the alleged sexual mores ("dommies", "crabby hatch parties", "Winnie the Wog","Big Dolly" who unbenown to me or my family lived just up the street, etc) of fishermen whilst ashore, courtesy of the said Bill Redipenning. Although I had always considered myself at least reasonably well informed in such matters. the Old Man gave me the full benefit of his experiences at regular intervals. Only once was I really embarrassed and that was when for no apparent reason, he posed the following question as I came into the wheelhouse -"Eh Sparks, have you ever had it" Not being used to such enquiries and not wishing to be thought immoral, I replied "No Skipper" whereupon he promptly called up Bert Firth in the James Barrie on the vhf (I supose I should be grateful it was not on the "steam" radio) and apprised him of my apparent lack of sexual experience. To say I was embarrassed would be an understatement.

So the trip progressed - not a lot of fish but much enlightenment courtesy of Skipper R.

During periods of darkness whilst steaming between grounds, the "tide jump Bosun" had a habit whilst on watch of switching the Wireless Room light off (no matter what I might be doing and without the usual courtesies extended by the other officers) in order to look in the radar (both the trnsmitter and PPI were in the W Room). I decided to solve the problem by making a lamp shade which would allow effective use of the radar without switching off the light. I used a Kelvin Hughes sounder paper container which you may recall were cardboard with a metal top and bottom. A hole was cut in the bottom and the retaining ring of the light socket had been removed when the skipper came on to the bridge and enquired "What are you doing sparks"? I was raising the shade as I started to say "I'm just . . . ." , the metal shorted across the light socket prongs and every light on the ship went out! Somewhat upset, the skipper threatened to "keep me without sleep" (polite version) until such time as the problem was solved. Fortunately, the Chief Engineer was a savvy guy and fixed it pretty quickly - it seemed years to me at the time. I did not tempt providence again.

The voyage continued, we didn't catch an awful lot, we didn't make much money, Henricksen's made no attempt to recompense us for the seven unnecessary taxi journeys and I am still waiting for the two shilling which Moses "borrowed" from me to pay for his taxi the day we sailed but what a memorable and enjoyable trip I had with Bill Redipenning. 

I doubt whether he is still alive but if he is, I hope that the world is treating him reasonably well. 

John W


----------



## cueball44

Bystander said:


> Hello Fred
> 
> Nice to read your post about a Henricksen ship and skipper. I sailed with Skipper Bill Redipenning (also referred to as "Readycash") in Victrix on my second trip as a wireless operator - the mate was Freddy Trowell and "Moses" was one of the firemen. It was quite a revelation to a callow youth such as I was at the time (more of that later). We were supposed to sail early Saturday morning but were shorthanded and were sent home to return Saturday afternoon. Again shorthanded, the Ships' Husband tried to get Victrix into the river to await a replacement. The Bosun was having none of it, taking hold of a hook round the shroud which was keeping the tug alongside, he threw it back on to its foredeck whilst simultaneously suggesting that they stick it in a place "where the sun doesn't shine". Back home again until early Sunday morning by which time we had aquired a "tide jump" Bosun but no sparehand. Back home again until early Monday morning when we managed to get away having had a replacement sparehand (Spanish, virtually no English, no gear (told there was plenty of gear on board!!!) but pleasant and willing, foisted upon us.
> 
> Off we go to the White Sea and the commencement of my tuition in "worldly matters" relating to sex and the alleged sexual mores ("dommies", "crabby hatch parties", "Winnie the Wog","Big Dolly" who unbenown to me or my family lived just up the street, etc) of fishermen whilst ashore, courtesy of the said Bill Redipenning. Although I had always considered myself at least reasonably well informed in such matters. the Old Man gave me the full benefit of his experiences at regular intervals. Only once was I really embarrassed and that was when for no apparent reason, he posed the following question as I came into the wheelhouse -"Eh Sparks, have you ever had it" Not being used to such enquiries and not wishing to be thought immoral, I replied "No Skipper" whereupon he promptly called up Bert Firth in the James Barrie on the vhf (I supose I should be grateful it was not on the "steam" radio) and apprised him of my apparent lack of sexual experience. To say I was embarrassed would be an understatement.
> 
> So the trip progressed - not a lot of fish but much enlightenment courtesy of Skipper R.
> 
> During periods of darkness whilst steaming between grounds, the "tide jump Bosun" had a habit whilst on watch of switching the Wireless Room light off (no matter what I might be doing and without the usual courtesies extended by the other officers) in order to look in the radar (both the trnsmitter and PPI were in the W Room). I decided to solve the problem by making a lamp shade which would allow effective use of the radar without switching off the light. I used a Kelvin Hughes sounder paper container which you may recall were cardboard with a metal top and bottom. A hole was cut in the bottom and the retaining ring of the light socket had been removed when the skipper came on to the bridge and enquired "What are you doing sparks"? I was raising the shade as I started to say "I'm just . . . ." , the metal shorted across the light socket prongs and every light on the ship went out! Somewhat upset, the skipper threatened to "keep me without sleep" (polite version) until such time as the problem was solved. Fortunately, the Chief Engineer was a savvy guy and fixed it pretty quickly - it seemed years to me at the time. I did not tempt providence again.
> 
> The voyage continued, we didn't catch an awful lot, we didn't make much money, Henricksen's made no attempt to recompense us for the seven unnecessary taxi journeys and I am still waiting for the two shilling which Moses "borrowed" from me to pay for his taxi the day we sailed but what a memorable and enjoyable trip I had with Bill Redipenning.
> 
> I doubt whether he is still alive but if he is, I hope that the world is treating him reasonably well.
> 
> John W


Moses passed away a few years ago, there is a photo of him on members faces, it was taken outside the U.T.C office in nelson street next to the Victoria Pier, i used to see him often and knew him from an early age, i also sailed in one of Henriksens, the ''Evander'', this ''Winnie'' that you mentioned, well i know her full name as i knew the family, anyway i found your story interesting. 'cueball44'


----------



## Bystander

Cueball44

Thanks for the info on Moses. I can still see him in my mind's eye stepping out of the taxi on the bullnose at around 0400 hrs on the day we sailed. He was wearing a pair of cavalry twill trousers, blue blazer, white shirt and a floppy straw hat. His words to me were "Hey sparkie you lend me two shillings for the taxi" I never regretted doing so or the fact that he didn't pay me back - he was a good shipmate!

John W


----------



## cueball44

Bystander said:


> Cueball44
> 
> Thanks for the info on Moses. I can still see him in my mind's eye stepping out of the taxi on the bullnose at around 0400 hrs on the day we sailed. He was wearing a pair of cavalry twill trousers, blue blazer, white shirt and a floppy straw hat. His words to me were "Hey sparkie you lend me two shillings for the taxi" I never regretted doing so or the fact that he didn't pay me back - he was a good shipmate!
> 
> John W


If you go to Gallery then members faces, then type in Moses you will come to a good pic of him when he was in U.T.C tugs. 'cueball44'


----------



## tina thompson

i hope you all have a great new year,and its a good one for you all.take care god bless where ever you are.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry to hear about Moses' tragic end. I remember staying in the MN Hotel and a young lad showed up - he was planning on "running away to sea". He was a strange bloke with funny ideas, but Moses took him under his wing and sorted him out when everyone else just looked on and thought he was weird. Moses - one of nature's gentlemen.

Tina ... best wishes to you too. The year's nearly over here Downunder and I've already had a few for ...."those in peril" and long gone Moses. Happy New Year to all on Humberside.

John T.


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry to hear about Moses' tragic end. I remember staying in the MN Hotel and a young lad showed up - he was planning on "running away to sea". He was a strange bloke with funny ideas, but Moses took him under his wing and sorted him out when everyone else just looked on and thought he was weird. Moses - one of nature's gentlemen.
> 
> Tina ... best wishes to you too. The year's nearly over here Downunder and I've already had a few for ...."those in peril" and long gone Moses. Happy New Year to all on Humberside.
> 
> John T.


Moses lived in a flat down New George Street when he died, these flats where the same as those on Hedon Road ''New Town Buildings'' next to the prison, he put me up one night after we had been drinking in one of the night clubs, i think he was found at the bottom of the stairwell, whether he fell or collapsed i don't know.'cueball44'


----------



## Waterfordee

Hello Ted ,
talked to a friend of mine Ted Dennet ,tiddles as we know him.
He sends his regards and ask if you rememeber the Miss Boomarang with Lombardo's
Rgds Harry


----------



## Susan Smith

laurie dixon said:


> 1934 the aberdeen trawler loch ard was lost with all hands 14 of the crew been from hull any body with any photographs of the ship and any information I would be very happy to recieve them


The Loch Ard belonged to the Aberdeen based Loch Line Fishing Company, one of the steam fishing companies my husband's family (Smith) owned. She was built in 1931 by John Lewis & Son. There were close relationships between these Aberdeen companies and some of the Hull ones, ( Loch fishing company, Kingston Fishing Company, Caledonian Fishing Company for starters) which I'm just beginning to unravel, so perhaps that's why she was sailing from Hull, even though she was Aberdeen registered. (A151). You can find a picture of her on http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=loch+ard&index=99100


Cheers, Susan


----------



## tenterden

mine and lauries grandad was lost on the LOCH ARD in 1934, the skipper lived in liverpool street at number 24 its the address where over 100 years 5 men was lost from hull 
george / smith 23 = 24 liverpool st lost overboard BRITISH EMPIRE 28/01/1911
robert / smith 30 =24 liverpool st lost with 2crew COMMANDER BOYLE 23/08/1915
daniel / smith -=24 liverpool st lost all hands AXENITE 10/12/1925
james / thompson 38= 24 liverpool st lost all hands SANNSONNET 03/04/1930
william / spears 34= 24 liverpool st lost all hands LOCH ARD 04/02/1934
walcott street, was the street with the most men lost 70 in total, its took me 1 year to put all the info into streets rather than alphabetically


----------



## Susan Smith

Tenterden, I first came across the Loch Ard in "The Real priceof fish Aberdeen Steam Trawler losses 1887 - 1961" - an apt title.
all the best, 
susan


----------



## laurie65

DOES ANYBODY KNOW if the cargo ship BELOS rederi helsingborg. is any thing to do with the big H have a look at her she is the same colours as hellerys ships laurie....just off for one(Pint) SUSAN Many thanks for the information on my Granddads ship LOCH ARD.A151


----------



## tina thompson

hello every one,i hope you are all well and safe where ever you are.im trying to find a frank hunter from hull.through the help of the fishermens mission in hull i have been able to find my dads family,which was great only one i can not find is my uncle frank.he used to teach at hull nortcal collage in hull,when he left the trawlers.if any one out there knows frank or where he is could you please let him know his nice is looking for him my name is tina and my dad was david hunter.thank you x


----------



## tina thompson

hi im posting this in the hope of finding any crew or the captain of the fishing trawler kirkella from hull.my dad sailed on her david hunter if you knew my dad could you please leave me a message,i found the pice in a news paper that you had all put in for him when he passed away march 11th 1978.thank you,take care where ever you are.x


----------



## BarryJ

*Finmark*

Does anyone have the port number and owners of the Hull trawler FINMARK (ex-SILVERAXE LO460)? She went aground on Kettleness Point on 7th February 1926. (All the crew were rescued.)

Her name is on the Hull Trawler website, but no PRN or any other information.

BarryJ


----------



## gil mayes

Barry
SILVERAXE (144682) was registered at London on 30.8.1920 as (LO460) and London registry was closed 29.5.1924 with the notation "Sold to Norwegians". However, on 25.11.1924 she was registered at Hull as FINMARK (H98) owned by Brekke, Son & Gillard Ltd, Hull & Billingsgate (George W. S. Gillard, manager). Hull registry was closed on 18.2.1926 with notation "Wrecked".
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks very much for that information, Gil.

It will be included in the next update of the Milford Trawlers website.

BarryJ


----------



## markrobinson

*Neptune Steam Fishing Company*

Hi I am interested in any information you may have on the Neptune Company.
I am trying to trace any information of the fleet my Great grand father was involved with (John Robinson)


birgir said:


> Chris.
> 
> In the data sent by Richard Nielsen about the Neptune company, there is a list of shareholders on three occasions, 1899, 1904, and 1909. The shares were originally 2000, each for ten pounds, but later 2112. With the first list, there is a recorded agreement that Thomas Hamling sells the company the steam trawler Nile, and gets part of the payment in shares, at double value, (6200 pounds worth of shares for 3100 pounds. )
> In the agreement Hamling is expressly named the "promoter" of the company.
> Hamling held 650 of the original 2000 shares, his wife, daughter, and son-in law 100 each, total 950. Arthur Hudson "fish salesman" held 100 shares.
> I do not see a mr Batchelor among the shareholders.
> In the last list of shareholders, a John Edward Hamling, skipper, holds 50 shares.
> The Neptune company had a trawler named Thomas Hamling built in 1903. It seems that up to the end of WW1, the Neptune and Thomas Hamling & Co. were run concurrently, like Yorkshire,and Pickering and Haldane, or Hellyer and Imperial.
> After that, the Neptune seems to have been wound up, and the owners concetrated on Thomas Hamling & Co, until the 1930 when affiliated companies start to emerge. (e.g. the Firth steamship company.)
> I wonder about the St. Andrews company. They seem to have a similar naming policy. (Minor saints). A connection?
> 
> Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Ken Parker

*Steam Trawler QUAIR H237*

I am looking for a photo or more info about this steam trawler. I know it was lost with all hands on or about 3rd November 1916 off Iceland, presumed to be enemey action.

I've also seen the Ship's Register info held in the Hull History Centre.

Has any-one got any more info, photos, etc, please.

This is wanted for a genealogy search on the skipper, Georg Pawlett.

Many thanks


----------



## Brian56

Hi all,

I'm doing a little research, it's nice to find a site of guys that can remember the Hull 'era'. I spoke to my dad who is now in his '80's about this today. While never going to sea he worked as hard as others down the 'fish dock' I don't as a child ever recall it being referred to bu its correct name.

Anyway he painted trawlers, the method employed being rather crude, a number of old rail sleepers bolted together floating in the dock used as a platform to move around the boat while painting.

He was helpful to an extent but could not remember the details I wanted, so I turn to you guys.

I have a friend in his '60's who sailed on several of the Henrickson vessels out of Hull, as a surprise for his upcoming birthday I am building a model of the Tarchon to sit on his bar. There are several photo's I have that are useful reference but they are all black and white, what I really need is some explanatory notes from you guys.

Can anyone let me know the colour of the superstructure, the funnel markings etc. The emblem on the funnel appears to be a cross of some description, I can get the shape of it, but the colour would be useful as would any other info.

Thanks for your time everyone.


----------



## cueball44

Brian56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing a little research, it's nice to find a site of guys that can remember the Hull 'era'. I spoke to my dad who is now in his '80's about this today. While never going to sea he worked as hard as others down the 'fish dock' I don't as a child ever recall it being referred to bu its correct name.
> 
> Anyway he painted trawlers, the method employed being rather crude, a number of old rail sleepers bolted together floating in the dock used as a platform to move around the boat while painting.
> 
> He was helpful to an extent but could not remember the details I wanted, so I turn to you guys.
> 
> I have a friend in his '60's who sailed on several of the Henrickson vessels out of Hull, as a surprise for his upcoming birthday I am building a model of the Tarchon to sit on his bar. There are several photo's I have that are useful reference but they are all black and white, what I really need is some explanatory notes from you guys.
> 
> Can anyone let me know the colour of the superstructure, the funnel markings etc. The emblem on the funnel appears to be a cross of some description, I can get the shape of it, but the colour would be useful as would any other info.
> 
> Thanks for your time everyone.


BUFF FUNNEL WITH BLACK CAP, PALE BLUE MALTESE CROSS WITH THE CENTER BEING WHITE. SHIP HAD BLACK HULL AND WHITE BRIDGE.


----------



## Brian56

Thank you cueball. My father recalled them being a very superstitious company. Only ever had seven ships at one time on the books and each ships name having seven letters.

Could you also say that what dad referred to as the 'ribbon' a thin band of colour below the bulwarks (not the boot topping) was coloured yellow?


----------



## cueball44

Yes i think it was yellow. I did my first trip on trawlers at 16, and that ship was the "EVANDER". Some of the others i remember were, ADMETUS, VICTRIX, BANYERS, CALYDON, BRUNHAM. The one you talk of "TARCHON" was originally "SWANELLA". In fact all HENRIKSON ships had previous names. Some were used in the war.


----------



## Brian56

Well cueball its entirely possible you know my friend then, he was around that age when he sailed for Henriksons in the 60's, he shipped on the Tarchon, Admetus and I think he said Miletus.


----------



## grahamtowa

I've been asked if I have any info on Thistle H157 (I haven't).............. anyone on here help? Thanks, Graham


----------



## cueball44

grahamtowa said:


> I've been asked if I have any info on Thistle H157 (I haven't).............. anyone on here help? Thanks, Graham


Could you ask your friend if he got the name right, I have looked through the HULL trawler fleet including smacks and boats, but could not find any with that name.


----------



## grahamtowa

Thanks, Cueball. The only Thistle I could find was GY registered and the H157 I found was called Emerald, I yhink. I've found out more since i originally posted this on here. Seemingly, the name and number are on a model boat that her uncle made many years ago............... so its quite possibly a fictitious name and reg number.


----------



## cueball44

There was a trawler called THISTLE. The only info that i have found, is that this ship was used in war service (WW2 ), and was mined off LOWESTOFT on 8/5/1941.


----------



## gkh151

Grahamtowa and Cueball,

If you look at the link below there is some info on the Thistle GY 1234.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?166719

Regards.
Graham.


----------



## cueball44

The THISTLE H157 was likely to have previously been named EMERALD H157. There are lots of them that changed names under new owners.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

As far as I am aware there has never been a vessel with the name *THISTLE* bearing the port number H157
*EMERALD* official number 98754 entered the Hull register 11/8/1891 she was sold to French interests in 1911
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...29198&CATLN=7&Highlight=,98754&accessmethod=0
CARDEW official number 133320 had the Port number H157 from 1920 until being sold to Aberdeen in 1943
There was a* THISTLE* GY1234 official number 113234
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...6084&CATLN=7&Highlight=,113234&accessmethod=0
The vessel refered to as being lost off Lowestoft was *THISTLE V* a Drifter of 79tons sunk by mine
As already stated. "its quite possibly a fictitious name and reg number"

Roger


----------



## grahamtowa

thanks all, appreciate your help on this.


----------



## BarryJ

*Hull liner - VAL (ON 129269)*

The liner VAL, built 1909, Charlton & Doughty, Grimsby, was registered in 1910 to her first owner, William Nettleton, Lime St., Hull. 

Does anyone know her Hull fishing number? (She wasn't on the Hull register for very long - she was M72 in March 1912.)

BarryJ


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Barry, 
VAL 129269 H72 registered in Hull 8/June/1910
Transfered to Milford 25/March/1912

regards
Roger


----------



## BarryJ

Roger -

That's what I can only call a Rolls Royce reply. Thanks very much!

BarryJ


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello again,
According to the Mercantile Navy list 1938 she was still owned by Geo G McRobbie
TNA catalogue says her registry was closed in 1938
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C13312734

regards
Roger


----------



## mcmillan

*Short recollections of Hull fish docks and the 'Ross Altair'*

After 10yrs in the MN i fancied a go at fishing as i had spent much of my youth on the Hull fish docks with a dear friend and mentor Bob Coupland the distant water trawlers coming and going bobbing their catches into steel kits and the filleters stood around wooden tables laughing and joking smoking and supping tea and hot chocolate out of pint mugs. Bob was a fish wholesaler who grafted his heart out iceing and hammering the lids on the wooden boxes of fresh fish to be delivered that day by myself and Malcolm Whiting to the fish shops around Leeds and outlying districts. However i did sail for three trips during 1972 during the cod war on the Ross Altair as a deckie learner where our warps were cut by the Odin and HMS Jupiter came to our assistance, exciting stuff in rough old seas a fantastic experience and a real lesson in life in the raw after the more who having no eyes, blown out in ww2 was a truly marvellous and stalwhart and happy man a true inspiration to any young boy. I used to watch comfortable MN. I look back with sadness and also great admiration of all the men and women who were involved in a really great fishing industry very sadly no longer with us.


----------



## douglossie

has anyone a photo of the Viborg H33 built Herd & Mackenzie 1957 for the St.Andrews Steam Fishing Co.Hull thanks


----------



## douglossie

has anyone a photo of the Viborg H 33 built Herd & Mackenzie Peterhead 1957 for the St.Andrews Fishing Co. Hull . thanks


----------



## tenterden

various photos of hull trawlers on facebook HULL FISHERMENS HISTORY


----------



## tenterden

*hull fishermen*

new web page on the internet www.hullbullnosememorialgroup.co.uk ---- history about hull fishermen


----------



## Sama

*The Smack 'Gleaner' Peter Hughes Murder*

I'm in the process of researching the history of the many (341) ships built by John Wray & Son in Burton Stather. Many were smacks for the Hull and Grimsby fleets.
I read about the murder of the boy 'Peter Hughes' onboard the Hull smack 'Gleaner' in Feb 1882.
Wray built a smack called Gleaner for Hull in 1871, H678, ON 65217, owned by Henry Maddick, register closed in 1898.
Does anyone know if this the same vessel onwhich the murder took place?
Any additional info on this or any of the other Wray ships would be appreciated. The data I have so far is Here, so as not to repeat what I already know.


----------



## BarryJ

*The "Gleaner" murder*

That's a very interesting but awful story, Sama!

I expect you've read "The Times" of 17th August 1882, with the details of the charge at the Hull Police Court. Edward Wheatfill, 2nd Hand, sent Peter Hughes, cook, naked to the ice room to clean fish, then when he came back on the deck, Wheatfill threw water over him on deck, then knocked him down and kicked him. And this was in February in the N. Sea! (The skipper Daniel Callan was an accessory.) He must have drowned during the night.

She much have been the smack you listed as ON 62517, owned by Henry Maddock, Daltry St., Hull. (As you know, there were about 33 smacks of that name in 1882- very fashionable!)

I expect you've read the 19th Century British Newspapers in the Gale collections, via local libraries on-line.

Regards,
BarryJ


----------



## Sama

Thanks for the input Barry.

I read about the murder a while ago in a printed do***ent that fell into my hands, which mentions the apprentices on Hull and Grimsby smacks. It didn't give a lot of detail though. It also mentions William Papper on the 'Rising Sun', a similar case where the murderers tried to claim the death was an accident.
Only last night I found a newspaper article about Wheatfill's execution which describes the horrible abuse inflicted upon this poor boy.
No reference I have found to the incident identifies the vessel by fishing number or official number. Of course Gleaner is a popular name for fishing boats, I was not sure if H678 (65217) was the only Gleaner in Hull in 1882.
I have just checked the Mercantile Navy List for 1882, and it shows only one Gleaner registered in Hull: 65217. So I guess we have a positive ID.
There are a lot of 'Burton Stather' vessels to look into, so I am trying to identify and focus on those with an interesting story to tell. I now think this is one to take further.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Sama

*The Smack Gleaner H678, ON 65217*

Ok, I've been looking around and think I can make a story of this vessel, given time...
But does anyone know the eventual fate of this vessel?
I know the register was closed in 1898, but not for what reason. Was it lost, broken up or sold abroad?


----------



## BarryJ

Sama -

The Hull Register for 1893-98 has GLEANER H678 as registered on 30 March 1871, but doesn't give a closing date. She must have been closed in 1898, but I don't know her day and month. 

The 1899-1903 Register has ONWARD H678, registered on 12 November 1904.

BarryJ


----------



## Sama

This record shows the register closed in 1898, but I don't see the date or reason for closure.
Would seeing the archive give me full details? There is the option to order a copy, I'm a bit new to this, so don't know how much valuable info it will give me.


----------



## BarryJ

Try www.hullcc.gov.uk , and their records office, Sama.

BarryJ


----------



## Sama

*Premier H1074 (H42)*

I have another question about a Hull smack built at Burton Stather, the Premier, ON 77472 registered H1074, in 1888 changed to H42.
I have read reports about the Hull steam cutter Speedwell H1283 rescuing the crews of two Hull smacks, Premier and Harrier, during the great storm of 6th March 1883. The smacks were apparently storm damaged, filling with water and abandoned. The Harrier, another vessel from the Burton Stather yard, does not appear in the Mercantile Navy List after 1883, so I assume was lost in that storm. But the Premier that I refer to was still working after that time, the register closed in 1897.
My question is, what happened to the Premier that day?
I would assume a damaged vessel abandoned in such severe conditions would have no chance. Was the Premier recovered? Or was this a different Premier? The MNL shows only one Premier registered at Hull at that time. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Sama

To answer my own question, it turns out the Gleaner was broken up in 1898.
But a new question on two other samcks. The Daring (on 79024) belonging to Thomas Boyd, and the Conflict (on 68664) belonging to William Robins, were both lost in collision with each other 23 April 1878. Does anyone have any additional info on them, such as the fishing numbers? The Daring is a difficult one, with a very short career. Launched in late Feb and sunk just 2 months later.


----------



## gil mayes

CONFLICT (68664) (H815) from 1872 Olsen's.
Gil.


----------



## Sama

Hi Gil. 
Thanks for the info. 
I have now written a bit about the Daring, here.
I think my next project will be the Gleaner, mentioned earlier. I am gathering quite a bit of info on that one.


----------



## peterst170

Hi,
Just stumbled across this post whilst researching my family history. William Neale was my grandfather Herbert Henry's brother who died along with his uncle. Both are named on my great grandparents headstone. If you are interested in the little knowledge we have. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Les Amis du Biche

Blue in Bim said:


> PC I assume would be Police Constable. Think in the early days Dick had a sailing vessel named 'Biche' (not sure of spelling) which he ran out of Ipswich. Would be interesting to know where he is now.


Dear Blue in Bim,

I am happy to inform you that Biche is still alive, and still a wonderful boat. She is now in Lorient, South Brittany, and still sailing, after 3 years of a total refitting (2009-2012).

You could read more there : www.lebiche.com
Contact us at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Sama

*British Lion smack*

I'm trying to find out what happened to another of the smacks built at Burton Stather, the British Lion, on:56990, built in 1867 by John Wray and Sons, dandy rigged. Originally at Grimsby as GY227.
In the 1870 to 1875 MNL she belongs to James Wood of Hull and registered at Hull.
The 1875 MNL has 5 British Lions, registered at Grimsby, *Hull* Liverpool, St Johns and Yarmouth. The 1876 MNL has only 4, the Hull one (56990) has gone.
Searching newspaper reports from 1875, I have found articles about the smack British Lion of Lowestoft being lost with all 5 hands in November that year. The MNL has no mention of any British Lion at Lowestoft.
I'm thinking that the smack was possibly sold from Hull to Lowestoft earlier that year, then wrecked in November.
Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## alan ward

My Great Uncle Arthur was killed on HMT King Emperor after a collision in 1914 or thereabouts,must look into him further.The trawler was refloated and renamed.


----------



## joanofacre

Hi All, I am not sure if I am in the correct forum.....I am looking for any information on Steam Trawler "Stirling" which was lost out of Grimsby 24/02/1915. Possibly with all hands, including my Great Great Granddad Samuel Gates (born 1851 Great Yarmouth). He was 63 yo, and living with his wife in Kent st, Grimsby. She was also mother of Robert Cubitt Golding-RN Skipper, and grandson Herbert Cubitt -on mine sweepers. She had lost her first husband, a smack fisherman from Great yarmouth, at sea in early1870's. There is mention of the loss of the Stirling on the Mercantile Monument @ Tower Hill, however I have found very little detail about what did or may have happened. Thanks in advance for your assistance. Joan


----------



## hullboy

I sailed on Brontes out of Hull one of Henricsens in 1956


----------



## david freeman

Were The Tracodon and Calyadon??? Names of the vessels escape me precisely??
I believed in my instant wisdom that these were sailing under the HULL Fishing Company Henrickson's in 1972-4, and were the last two of this ex Norwegian Fishing Lines trawlers-(both motor if I am correct), BEFORE THE Fishing companies moved from St Andrews to William Wright Dock? Again I am talking a load of Bull or out of my backside? Answers on a post card please?? But not to me!


----------



## sternchallis

*Humber St. Andrews Eng*

I served my apprenticeship with HSA repairing trawlers belonging to Henricksons '68 -73, they were Engineering Managed by Newington Steam Trawlers, two steam recips in those days, well past their sail by date. Believed they even had trouble finding crews for them.
We also looked after all of Newingtons (authors), Bostons, BUT steam jobs, Hamlins steam and diesel when they got too many in that their staff could not handle.
I do remember the cold winter dry dock jobs up at King George drydock, with the Easterly wind being funnelled down the drydock bottom.
As an apprentice there was not much for us to do but watch, most of it was grunt work for the labourers. Now a cpp on a stern trawlers was a bit more interesting though they always had the makers man doing a lot of the work.
Do remember two of us apprentices being given the job of retubing a steam condenser, now that was interesting, a job we could put our name to rather than just watching.
Ocassionaly if I was on a refurbished steam recip crankshaft job , was allowed in the crank pit to scrape in the white metal bearings. That was good experience.

Was lucky to work on the Newingtons CS Forrester, following the ER fire in which one of the engineers lost his life. It was a virtual rewire of the switchboard and Engineroom. As I was nearly out of my time, was allowed to start the Stork DA's and put them on the switchboard. 
Despite a lot of standing and watching during my apprenticeship, it paid off when I left to go to sea as a j/eng with BSL as compared to j/engs that came from an industrial environment.
It is shame now how Hull has turned out with the loss of the fishing industry and docks in general. There was lots of work then for whole range of skills. But what is there now?


----------



## Seaspread

Hi you fisher lads, does anyone remember the MV Miranda, mother ship for the trawlers back inearly 70"s and what happened to her , i was ships cook on her then, looking foreward to hearing from you all.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Quite a bit about "Miranda" on the site, Seaspread. Put the name in the search engine. Also a couple of ROs who sailed on her.

Welcome to SN, by the way.

John T


----------



## david freeman

*snibbys*

Burton'sFishing on the Hull St. Andrews Dock in the early 70's had 3 or 4 wooden hulled scandavian siegne netters (Names escape me), but I knew them as 'Snibby's' where does this name originate from?


----------



## sternchallis

david freeman said:


> Burton'sFishing on the Hull St. Andrews Dock in the early 70's had 3 or 4 wooden hulled scandavian siegne netters (Names escape me), but I knew them as 'Snibby's' where does this name originate from?


As an apprentice I worked on the 'Snibby's' a few times.Most of the names ended in 'borg I believe, but never saw a Tuborg.
I remember one had a Dutch/Danish single cylinder Bolinder Hot Bulb diesel engine with a 12" diameter exhaust pipe and when running at tick over speed would blow blue smoke rings into the air anothet had a 6 cylinder Gardner engine that we overhauled in the workshop.

What was your connection with the Fish Dock David? I was there 68-73.


----------



## cueball44

david freeman said:


> Burton'sFishing on the Hull St. Andrews Dock in the early 70's had 3 or 4 wooden hulled scandavian siegne netters (Names escape me), but I knew them as 'Snibby's' where does this name originate from?


Do you mean Boston's ?


----------



## sternchallis

cueball44 said:


> Do you mean Boston's ?


Come to think of it, you are probably right. Bostons were probably their agents and took care of their stores and maintenance needs.


----------



## cueball44

sternchallis said:


> Come to think of it, you are probably right. Bostons were probably their agents and took care of their stores and maintenance needs.


Did my first two trips to sea on the "Taarnborg".


----------



## trotterdotpom

Lots of "snibbies" in Grimsby too. They lined up at their own bit of the fishdock - Snibby Corner, aka Scrob Corner.

I wonder if the word "snibby" has a Danish origin as many of the boats were originally owned by Danish families who'd come over to live in Grimsby. I actually used to think that it was just a diminutive, as in "likkle bikkle fishing boatie".

Anyway, I've sent and asked my fishing guru if he has any ideas on the origin of the name.

John T


----------



## cueball44

david freeman said:


> Burton'sFishing on the Hull St. Andrews Dock in the early 70's had 3 or 4 wooden hulled scandavian siegne netters (Names escape me), but I knew them as 'Snibby's' where does this name originate from?


I think I read somewhere it referred to the way they were built. The shape of bow.


----------



## david freeman

sternchallis said:


> As an apprentice I worked on the 'Snibby's' a few times.Most of the names ended in 'borg I believe, but never saw a Tuborg.
> I remember one had a Dutch/Danish single cylinder Bolinder Hot Bulb diesel engine with a 12" diameter exhaust pipe and when running at tick over speed would blow blue smoke rings into the air anothet had a 6 cylinder Gardner engine that we overhauled in the workshop.
> 
> What was your connection with the Fish Dock David? I was there 68-73.


I was a young upstart with the UK Mutual Insurance as a surveyor, on the St Andrews Dock 72-74.
I note Somebody mentioned Burtons and the possible connection with BOSTON's. I was not aware of this at the time? Burtons and Bostons were two different companies-Trawlwer owners. The Ian Fleming and Hammond Innes used to top the market on their landing days for weyt fish as they were large stern wet fishers and not factory ships. ( Burton's moved their operations when St Andrews Dock Closed to the TYne? What happened to the Hammon Innes, Ian Fleming and their larger trawlers, after the Cod wars I have no Idea). I know that during my time on St Andrews either the Hammond Innes or the Ian Fleming lost her spade rudder- Twice? which was intriging to a young surveyor such as I)
UK Mutual Insurance Mentors of mine were Fred Morris, Bill Holcroft, a rear Admiral was the token Head-name escapes me, and then the Clerk / secretary of the UK Mutual-( Name has come back, a hull man BOB Markham) who was in war time a crew member and obviously a survivor on the HMS Curacao, which was sliced in two while on convey duty off Northen Ireland, by the Queen Mary- Again he had many a chat with Fred and Bill, and I would listen to the tales/stores.
Mutual was the joined up writng operations of the HULL, Grimsby, Fleetwood and Granton Trawler Owners Associations?
Also during my time with the UK Mutual at Hull, was a Mr Sandislands? Chief Fire Officer for the Group ( Ex Senior Fir Training Officer from the Leith Fire Training School- which taught many a young man the ways of fire protection, and fire fighting, on a merchant Ship, at the training facility in the Leith Fire Brigade grounds-Ship complex). The Rear Admiral was IVERS, if my memory is correct? Also at the UK Mutual during my time was a surveyor who was being trained in the ways of the UK Mutual Insurance was a Harry Blair, who would become the groups surveyor in the fishing port of Aberdeen- I met Harry in later life as a Llyods Engineer and Ship Surveyor attached to the port of Aberdeen LLoyds Office.
There were many characters in the Fish dock, one was a most pleasant surveyor(name?) who was attached to the Grimsby Trawlers Owners, who would call in if a Grimsby Trawler was being repaired on the north side of the humber ( Pre days of the Bridge?)-ferry crossings? Then another retired surveyor, or older gent who worked for the Re-insurance of any fishing vessel which ran into trouble or aground in the northern fishing waters, which were many that the Hull and Grimsby deep sea trawlers would chase the fish, from the factory ships to the side winders, (mainly from Hull and Grimsby- sometimes Fleetwood?). The Northern Waters that a skipper could hold a ticket for, or where insured for with the UK Mutual, were from the white sea-Greenland-Artic-( Bear Island-Spitzbergan?) and Norway- Iceland and Northern Canada, besides the NW Of Scotland, and Rockall. 
Later I read some of the larger hull ships where fishing off the Falklands, Australia, and generally in Southern waters, where there fish markets were for their catch I was unsure? I do not thing the fish in southern waters caught on with the UK Consumers, who preferred the Icelandic /northern waters fish. Many a UK Trawler owner had shares/owned the fish market traders/wholesalers, and after the Cod wars became agents-Handlers for the Icelandic Fish sold/traded within the UK??? That maybe another story. Some of the Trawler owners went into haulage, as they had interests in some of the fridge/haulage companies, again another story- water under the bridge.
Before I worked on the St Andrews dock there was a company called Ranger Fishing, this employed fishermen, but also to comply with the then fishing regulations, and as it was not if I am correct not a member of the UK Trawlers Insurance, or the old HULL/Grimsby/ Fleetwood Fishing associations employed masters/Skippers, and engineers with DEep sea certificates of competency, so they were not bound up in where a fishing vessel could fish. This company was an offshoot of the P&O group? and brought into being at the time of the Cod Wars- This may be a wistful story, but Ranger was not run and managed by a fishing faterity and soon floundered.
Once more into the breech? Memory, something is saying to me a Nautical Surveyor, with the UK Trawlers Mutual based in Hull during my time, who interviewed fishing skippers with the correct Board of Trade Certificates for fishing as insurance risks, and accepted/ recommended them to the UK Trawlers Mutual Insurance Board was I believe a CAPT WYNNE? His other duites besides those also of a Board Of Trade Surveyor, was to ensure all fishing vessels registered with the Insurance company had when they sailed from the Dock to the fishing grounds had the correct and survivial equipment on board that was stipulated by the BOT and the Insurance Company ( This may have been invoked by the Fishing Industry and the UK Trawlers Mutual as a result of the three ship losses earlier off Iceland-Rodrezes, and two others)


----------



## trotterdotpom

A couple of points, David.

"ian Fleming" and the other trawlers named after authors were owned by Newingtons. Dunno what happened to them in the end. 

"Ian Fleming" sank north of Norway after running aground on Christmas Day, 1973 - 3 men lost.

The Ranger ships belonged to Ranger Fishing of North Shields. They were eventually taken over by BUT. "Ranger Castor" became the ill-fated "Gaul".

John T


----------



## cueball44

This one, and the Hammond Innes were the two wet fish stern trawlers owned by Newingtons. >


----------



## cueball44

And here is the Hammond Innes. >


----------



## sternchallis

trotterdotpom said:


> A couple of points, David.
> 
> "ian Fleming" and the other trawlers named after authors were owned by Newingtons. Dunno what happened to them in the end.
> 
> "Ian Fleming" sank north of Norway after running aground on Christmas Day, 1973 - 3 men lost.
> 
> The Ranger ships belonged to Ranger Fishing of North Shields. They were eventually taken over by BUT. "Ranger Castor" became the ill-fated "Gaul".
> 
> John T


During my time 68-73 the Ian Fleming like the Somerset Maughan were sidewinders not stern trawlers( but wet fish, not frozen) and yes Newingtons all authors.
They were well run ships always winning the Silver Cod trophy each year.
Holmes Werkspoor ~ 325-375 bore, caged exhaust valves, you could drop the piston through the crankcase without the need to remove the cylinder head.

Russel Newbury genies with a Mirlees TL as winch engine if I am not mistaken.
Great ships to work on, always clean, well lit.

There Super was a good old stick, very approachable if you wanted to ask a technical question, ex MN Chief.


----------



## cueball44

Mr Michael Burton was chairman of "Newington Steam Trawling Co Ltd".


----------



## david freeman

thanks to you all for the corrections. I must crawl away, if I am lucky with my Friday fish fry


----------



## cueball44

david freeman said:


> thanks to you all for the corrections. I must crawl away, if I am lucky with my Friday fish fry


 Just one more correction. It is "Roderigo" not "Rodrezes". You can enjoy your Friday fish fry now. (Thumb)


----------



## cueball44

Today is the 27th lost trawler man's day. It was also 61 years on the 26th of January that the Roderigo and Lorella where overwhelmed by ice and sank with all hands.


----------



## hughesy

Ive got a poster framed from the 11th aanual Lost Trawlermans day what my mum sent us reminds me of home and all the people I knew who was lost fishing
gone but not forgotten

all the best hughesy


----------



## cueball44

hughesy said:


> Ive got a poster framed from the 11th aanual Lost Trawlermans day what my mum sent us reminds me of home and all the people I knew who was lost fishing
> gone but not forgotten
> 
> all the best hughesy


This is from today's Lost Trawlermans Day. I could not go because I have been fighting a heavy cold for nearly two weeks. (Thumb)


----------



## hughesy

hope you get well soon china 
all the best hughesy


----------



## cueball44

hughesy said:


> hope you get well soon china
> all the best hughesy


Thanks. Haven't heard that term for a while. Did you have any relatives on Trawlers ?


----------



## hughesy

used too all passed now do you know of Jack Smith used to to mates with Kelly and all that crew that went in Talbot


----------



## cueball44

hughesy said:


> used too all passed now do you know of Jack Smith used to to mates with Kelly and all that crew that went in Talbot


Can't recall the name Jack Smith, but knew Kelly well. Did you have a brother named Ray Hughes ?


----------



## hughesy

cueball44 said:


> Can't recall the name Jack Smith, but knew Kelly well. Did you have a brother named Ray Hughes ?


no relation to Ray Hughes was mates with Dave Wheater Jimmy O'Brien both lost on the Gaul George Lee was lost on The Real Madrid xmas day in Norway when she ran aground and there was a problem with one of the liferafts and 3 men was lost Bob Conroy Kenny Walsham and his family was all fishing his aunt ran 5ways pub on gipsyville
my uncle was lost in the river on The Lady Janette when she broke her anchor and turned over 9 men lost in 1938
all the best Hughesy


----------



## cueball44

hughesy said:


> no relation to Ray Hughes was mates with Dave Wheater Jimmy O'Brien both lost on the Gaul George Lee was lost on The Real Madrid xmas day in Norway when she ran aground and there was a problem with one of the liferafts and 3 men was lost Bob Conroy Kenny Walsham and his family was all fishing his aunt ran 5ways pub on gipsyville
> my uncle was lost in the river on The Lady Janette when she broke her anchor and turned over 9 men lost in 1938
> all the best Hughesy


The last time I saw Jimmy O'Brien was outside of "Pops" on English Street. Also on the "GAUL" was Sid Broom, last time I spoke to him was on Victoria Pier near United Towing, he asked me what I was up to, I told him I had just popped in there to ask if there was out doing, then we went on our way. Bob Conroy died a couple of years ago. The George Lee you mention I can't recall. No relation to Laurie, George and Albert Lee. (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

hughesy said:


> no relation to Ray Hughes was mates with Dave Wheater Jimmy O'Brien both lost on the Gaul George Lee was lost on The Real Madrid xmas day in Norway when she ran aground and there was a problem with one of the liferafts and 3 men was lost Bob Conroy Kenny Walsham and his family was all fishing his aunt ran 5ways pub on gipsyville
> my uncle was lost in the river on The Lady Janette when she broke her anchor and turned over 9 men lost in 1938
> all the best Hughesy


Just checking, Hughesy - are you sure you mean "Real Madrid" and not the aforementioned "Ian Fleming"? I think "Real Madrid" ended up as a standby boat in the oil industry. I did a couple of trips on "Real Madrid" with gentleman Skipper Cotton. Regardless, sorry for the loss of your friend.

John T


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> Just checking, Hughesy - are you sure you mean "Real Madrid" and not the aforementioned "Ian Fleming"? I think "Real Madrid" ended up as a standby boat in the oil industry. I did a couple of trips on "Real Madrid" with gentleman Skipper Cotton. Regardless, sorry for the loss of your friend.
> 
> John T


George Lee was W/T Operator on the Ian Fleming.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Cueball. Seems to set the story straight.

John T


----------



## hughesy

george was doing a tv repair course and took a xmas tripwhile he was at tech college never came back I thought it was real madrid cbut it was a long time could be mistaken i went to shcool with trevor littlewood who was one of the surviors of that incident he lived on gipsyville I was away or a long time beore i heard about Bob my mate told me he got heavy into dope. Jimmys Mum lived behind us on Askew Ave his mum was never the same after jimmy was lost
sorry for the confusion


----------



## cueball44

hughesy said:


> no relation to Ray Hughes was mates with Dave Wheater Jimmy O'Brien both lost on the Gaul George Lee was lost on The Real Madrid xmas day in Norway when she ran aground and there was a problem with one of the liferafts and 3 men was lost Bob Conroy Kenny Walsham and his family was all fishing his aunt ran 5ways pub on gipsyville
> my uncle was lost in the river on The Lady Janette when she broke her anchor and turned over 9 men lost in 1938
> all the best Hughesy


 Lady Jeanette.


----------



## John Dryden

Aye, remember Kelly from the Talbot and his pal who was a steel erector,might have been Tom..was the best pub in Hull at the time.


----------



## cueball44

John Dryden said:


> Aye, remember Kelly from the Talbot and his pal who was a steel erector,might have been Tom..was the best pub in Hull at the time.


Tommy Rainey.


----------



## John Dryden

I t was he himself as you say cueball,him and Kelly in the Talbot always smiling and always happy.


----------



## cueball44

John Dryden said:


> I t was he himself as you say cueball,him and Kelly in the Talbot always smiling and always happy.


Both gone now. Knew tommy since I was at school. He had some fingers missing, must have been from his steel erecting.


----------



## grahamtowa

Have seen a pic of H537 Gloria. Did she become BK24 Gloria? Thanks.


----------



## rustytrawler

yorkie1 said:


> *St Andrews Dock*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Snacker.
> Reading about your trips in the Freebooter bought back my first trips,The first one was on the Stella Capella in 1960 when I was 15 and my last trip was in the freezer Cordella in 1980 and I am still trying to get the rest of my compen,but a lot of the men never lived long enough to collect their money,but when John Prescot put in the three month break rule he must have known he was going to stuff a lot of Fishermeh.yorkie1


----------



## rustytrawler

koldie said:


> *Factory hand*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom was a factory hand on the Freebooter
> Ken oldridge


i knew a tom jenkinson,who was a cook,he packed it in and bought a fish shop ,at robinhoods bay, he used to live in hornsea


----------

